# Sagging Seats? - Post your pictures/details here



## Guest

A small selection!


----------



## Merl

keep up the work lads, although personally I wouldnt submit the last red one on that list (the brighter red seat not the browner one underneath it) as it looks fine to me and I expect Audi would say that also....

just trying to be honest!


----------



## GhosTTy

32 seats - that's terrible! Not what I would call a minor issue.


----------



## Guest

GhosTTy said:


> 32 seats - that's terrible! Not what I would call a minor issue.


Well, when you consider the percentage of owners on the forum, its probably a big figure ghostty.


----------



## tt200

Make that 33

Seat at 1200 miles


----------



## ginger69

tt200 said:


> Make that 33
> 
> Seat at 1200 miles


Audi will claim that the rodent on your avatar has been sitting on it


----------



## GhosTTy

DUO3 NAN said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 seats - that's terrible! Not what I would call a minor issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when you consider the percentage of owners on the forum, its probably a big figure ghostty.
Click to expand...

Err, that's what I meant, mate. It's a lot! It's a bad thing! Audi should be hung, drawn and quartered! I want compensation for the lumpy pressure points having caused uneven wear to my suit trousers and underpants.

Does that clarify the intent of my remark? :?


----------



## tt200

ginger69 said:


> Audi will claim that the rodent on your avatar has been sitting on it


I think the seat was probably made by a Rodent !

If it was an engineer they should be looking for another job.


----------



## ginger69

GhosTTy said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 seats - that's terrible! Not what I would call a minor issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when you consider the percentage of owners on the forum, its probably a big figure ghostty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Err, that's what I meant, mate. It's a lot! It's a bad thing! Audi should be hung, drawn and quartered! I want compensation for the lumpy pressure points having caused uneven wear to my suit trousers and underpants.
> 
> Does that clarify the intent of my remark? :?
Click to expand...

So...... does that mean that you're not happy?.......I'd write and complain!


----------



## Guest

GhosTTy said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 seats - that's terrible! Not what I would call a minor issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when you consider the percentage of owners on the forum, its probably a big figure ghostty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Err, that's what I meant, mate. It's a lot! It's a bad thing! Audi should be hung, drawn and quartered! I want compensation for the lumpy pressure points having caused uneven wear to my suit trousers and underpants.
> 
> Does that clarify the intent of my remark? :?
Click to expand...

Err, when you reread my comment i was agreeing with you.
Does that clarify the intent of my remark?


----------



## Raider

I`m going to write to Top Gear about this...they are doing a long term test of the MK2 and there is an e-mail address to send any comments about it to them. Dont have my copy at work so will have to look it up lunchtime or tonight.
Theirs must be sagging by now..unless Audi take it away and swap the seats...lets see how Audi like a reference to sagging seats in the Top Gear mag....


----------



## docTTor999

Raider said:


> I`m going to write to Top Gear about this...they are doing a long term test of the MK2 and there is an e-mail address to send any comments about it to them. Dont have my copy at work so will have to look it up lunchtime or tonight.
> Theirs must be sagging by now..unless Audi take it away and swap the seats...lets see how Audi like a reference to sagging seats in the Top Gear mag....


Can you post the email address please, I have my gripes with Audi to let them know about too.


----------



## sane eric

Seat gate, got it now. Thought it was a thread relating to hard drives, so didnt bother reading. I might go and take a photo of mine now, seat that is.


----------



## Raider

sane eric said:


> Seat gate, got it now. Thought it was a thread relating to hard drives, so didnt bother reading. I might go and take a photo of mine now, seat that is.


lol....*sigh..headdesk headdesk!*


----------



## sane eric

:lol:


----------



## Guest

sane eric said:


> Seat gate, got it now. Thought it was a thread relating to hard drives, so didnt bother reading. I might go and take a photo of mine now, seat that is.


MIght?
Get off your arse and get one taken.
Those that haven't posted, even if its not bothering you give it a go, you might even like it. (Helping other forum members )


----------



## sane eric

DUO3 NAN said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seat gate, got it now. Thought it was a thread relating to hard drives, so didnt bother reading. I might go and take a photo of mine now, seat that is.
> 
> 
> 
> MIght?
> Get off your arse and get one taken.
> Those that haven't posted, even if its not bothering you give it a go, you might even like it. (Helping other forum members )
Click to expand...

OK, getting off arse now...

EDIT: done


----------



## Guest

sane eric said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seat gate, got it now. Thought it was a thread relating to hard drives, so didnt bother reading. I might go and take a photo of mine now, seat that is.
> 
> 
> 
> MIght?
> Get off your arse and get one taken.
> Those that haven't posted, even if its not bothering you give it a go, you might even like it. (Helping other forum members )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, getting off arse now...
Click to expand...

Dominant fu**er aint I? Wink. Seeing as the emoticons arent working. Grin.


----------



## Janitor

They are :effort:

:wink:


----------



## Guest

Janitor said:


> They are :effort:
> 
> :wink:


Mine aren't. :knobcheese:


----------



## Toshiba

DUO3 NAN said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 seats - that's terrible! Not what I would call a minor issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when you consider the percentage of owners on the forum, its probably a big figure ghostty.
Click to expand...

32 out of 40,000 units is a minor issue. Simply not enough people seem prepared to stand up for what is clearly a fault.


----------



## sane eric

One more, here it is. 7253 miles, 4 and a half months, 14 stone.


----------



## Guest

Toshiba said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 seats - that's terrible! Not what I would call a minor issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when you consider the percentage of owners on the forum, its probably a big figure ghostty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 32 out of 40,000 units is a minor issue. Simply not enough people seem prepared to stand up for what is clearly a fault.
Click to expand...

I'm more interested in finding out the percentage of cars on the forum that have this problem.
From the percentage we can then have a guess at the extent of the overall problem.


----------



## Toshiba

Do it the other way, work on 100% until someone tells you they DONT have a problem.


----------



## Guest

Toshiba said:


> Do it the other way, work on 100% until someone tells you they DONT have a problem.


Well as soon as i get enough pictures on this thread i'll take another look.


----------



## Janitor

DUO3 NAN said:


> Mine aren't. :knobcheese:


 :lol:


----------



## Raider

Raider said:


> I`m going to write to Top Gear about this...they are doing a long term test of the MK2 and there is an e-mail address to send any comments about it to them. Dont have my copy at work so will have to look it up lunchtime or tonight.
> Theirs must be sagging by now..unless Audi take it away and swap the seats...lets see how Audi like a reference to sagging seats in the Top Gear mag....


Ok here you are...let rip everyone...

[email protected]


----------



## Scooby-Doo

I posted a Poll on the 11th Dec 2007 asking how many did/did not have saggy seats,the total was 32 with the problem and 7 without.Now I didn't specify full leather so I don't know how many of the 7 that didn't have the problem actually had Alcantara/leather,if any at all.
32-7 is somewhat conclusive.
Maybe there should be a poll to see how many *don't* have the problem and when they took delivery to see if Audi have tried to fix it on newer cars.(I can always live in hope)


----------



## Guest

Scooby-Doo said:


> I posted a Poll on the 11th Dec 2007 asking how many did/did not have saggy seats,the total was 32 with the problem and 7 without.Now I didn't specify full leather so I don't know how many of the 7 that didn't have the problem actually had Alcantara/leather,if any at all.
> 32-7 is somewhat conclusive.
> Maybe there should be a poll to see how many *don't* have the problem and when they took delivery to see if Audi have tried to fix it on newer cars.(I can always live in hope)


So, theres ony 39 mk 2's on the forum?
If everyone registers their car in the thread i'll have total numbers.
Thats the idea behind it.


----------



## Raider

Registering as per sig but its only a week old with 750 miles on the clock and no sag yet
however just mailed this to the Top Gear address

Dear Sir / Madam,

I wanted to bring to your attention an issue with the MK2 TT that Audi are trying to ignore.
Nearly every single forum member :

http://www.********.co.uk/

from the MK 2 section is reporting an issue in which the seats, on the leather option, primarily is sagging. In some cases within 700 miles on the clock.

The latest thread being compiled:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=110619

But please feel free to use the â€œsearchâ€ function with the words â€œsagging leatherâ€ in it.

I feel absolutely positive that your long term test Mk 2 will have this issue. However Audi have claimed this to be â€œnatural wear and tear!â€.
If this is so then how are we seeing MK1 TT`s with leather seats showing no sign of this issue
We as a group of owners are getting nowhere with Audi over this and feel it is a disgrace that they should get away with this blatant disregard for customer focus and service.
As a purchaser in the last week of a new Mk2 with leather seats I am not looking forward to seeing mine go the same way
As a subscriber to your magazine and a fan of the show i`m just asking for your help
Yours sincerely
James


----------



## Janitor

Let's hope they pick it up James (although they may take a wad to say nowt... allegedly)


----------



## sane eric

Raider said:


> I`m going to write to Top Gear about this...they are doing a long term test of the MK2 and there is an e-mail address to send any comments about it to them. Dont have my copy at work so will have to look it up lunchtime or tonight.
> Theirs must be sagging by now..unless Audi take it away and swap the seats...lets see how Audi like a reference to sagging seats in the Top Gear mag....


Is that on the Top Gear web site, I couldn't find it after a quick browse?


----------



## Raider

Nope its in their magazine in the long term test section in the monthly update for the MK2


----------



## sane eric

Raider said:


> Nope its in their magazine in the long term test section in the monthly update for the MK2


OK, thanks.


----------



## fut1a

These were after 6000mls


----------



## GhosTTy

DUO3 NAN said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 seats - that's terrible! Not what I would call a minor issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when you consider the percentage of owners on the forum, its probably a big figure ghostty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Err, that's what I meant, mate. It's a lot! It's a bad thing! Audi should be hung, drawn and quartered! I want compensation for the lumpy pressure points having caused uneven wear to my suit trousers and underpants.
> 
> Does that clarify the intent of my remark? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Err, when you reread my comment i was agreeing with you.
> Does that clarify the intent of my remark?
Click to expand...

Err, yes :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy

fut1a said:


> These were after 6000mls


Looks a though you've got a fair bit of fluff in your crevice. :wink:

...... cripes, hope you're not a girlie! :?


----------



## fut1a

Looks a though you've got a fair bit of fluff in your crevice. :wink:

...... cripes, hope you're not a girlie! :?[/quote]

Yup just a little fluffy, if you want some send a SAE and I will be happy to send you a bit


----------



## GhosTTy

fut1a said:


> Looks a though you've got a fair bit of fluff in your crevice. :wink:
> 
> ...... cripes, hope you're not a girlie! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup just a little fluffy, if you want some send a SAE and I will be happy to send you a bit
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Janitor




----------



## Guest

bump.


----------



## Guest

Bump


----------



## Guest

Ignore this post.


----------



## luciferlee

Do you think there may be an outcome like the MK1 dashpod problem ?
ie FOC replacements ??


----------



## englandfan

Wow, nice pix of Carly???


----------



## Guest

Right, heres where i'm at.

This morning i spoke to Lizzie Bryce at Top Gear magazine about the seat problem and have asked her how their long term TT car is fairing as far as the leather is concerned.

Ive also emailed her a link to the thread and attatched some pics that members have sent in.

I also finally spoke to Audi customer service.
Never heard of this problem initially, however, the woman i spoke to said she would ring me back this afternoon.
And she did.  
Surprised me too. Anyway, the guy who is dealing with this issue(What issue? Never heard of it you said?) is called Aiden, and he will be ringing me tomorrow to try and give me some answers of how we stand with Audi as to a fix or replacement.
She did add that we should all get a diss in at the dealerships though.

Monday i'm going to contact Autocar and auto express, the one to ask about their long termer and the other to see if it has any integrity as a car magazine and ask if they would be willing to do a small piece in their magazine.

Anyway, thats it so far, but i have tried to get the ball rolling.

Grant


----------



## GhosTTy

Nice one Grant. I'm grateful to you, and Kev (Toshiba) for putting effort into this. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

PS. I hope you told them to ignore any posts from the lunatic dutchman.


----------



## Guest

GhosTTy said:


> Nice one Grant. I'm grateful to you, and Kev (Toshiba) for putting effort into this. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks Ghostty.


----------



## north_wales_tt

If it was'nt for people like yourself taking stuff like this onboard on our behalf, the mk.1 dashpod problems may never have reached a satisfactory conclusion.
Thanks for all your time and effort.

Note for the negative posters - if you don't agree with it, don't post.
Simple really.


----------



## GhosTTy

And, don't forget Grant - if the problem is resolved, you get a Â£1,000 award. Courtesy of Rebel. :wink:
Marcus


----------



## Guest

GhosTTy said:


> And, don't forget Grant - if the problem is resolved, you get a Â£1,000 award. Courtesy of Rebel. :wink:
> Marcus


Actually, Robs helping more than you know. :wink:


----------



## piloTT

Well done mate... thanks for putting the effort in. Will be interesting to see what they have to say. I filed a DISS with them several months ago. My dealer says they have "several" in the same position and are awaiting a response from Audi AG.


----------



## hitchbloke

Nice one G.

I spoke to Aiden myself around 6 weeks ago. He was well aware of the seat issue then, so your call will have come as no surprise. Will be interesting to see what he has to say.

Have you given any thought to contacting the broadsheets? Most have a motoring Q&A section and have a much broader readership than the mags you have contacted although they will undoubtedly carry greater weight given their target audience. I'll pm over the eamil addresses if you like?


----------



## Guest

hitchbloke said:


> Nice one G.
> 
> I spoke to Aiden myself around 6 weeks ago. He was well aware of the seat issue then, so your call will have come as no surprise. Will be interesting to see what he has to say.
> 
> Have you given any thought to contacting the broadsheets? Most have a motoring Q&A section and have a much broader readership than the mags you have contacted although they will undoubtedly carry greater weight given their target audience. I'll pm over the eamil addresses if you like?


I toyed with contacting Boris Johnson, but i'd prefer this subject to carry some weight, so for now, im concentrating my plan of attack on the motoring press.

2 of which are running the mk2 TT as long termers.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Nice one Grant.


----------



## GhosTTy

DUO3 NAN said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, don't forget Grant - if the problem is resolved, you get a Â£1,000 award. Courtesy of Rebel. :wink:
> Marcus
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Robs helping more than you know. :wink:
Click to expand...

How so? Are you being sarcastic? :?


----------



## Guest

GhosTTy said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, don't forget Grant - if the problem is resolved, you get a Â£1,000 award. Courtesy of Rebel. :wink:
> Marcus
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Robs helping more than you know. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? Are you being sarcastic? :?
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## hitchbloke

He's promised to keep his mouth shut? :wink:


----------



## Janitor

Rob keeps bringing it to the fore - helps keep it bubbling along [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Top effort G







(& T! )


----------



## chrisabdn

picked up the car on saturday, done circa 400 miles, and seats are showing early evidence of sagging.

at this stage i can't say i'm overly concerned, the seats in my Seat (no pun intended) were similar and I just presumed it was a feature of the leather.

i think it's more a stretching problem, than a sagging problem ... if you wear jeans they may have more grip, thus if you have a fat ass like me the leather is going to be under more stress


----------



## hitchbloke

I emailed 'Honest John' the motoring correspondent at the Daily Telegraph last night highlighting the seat issue and pointing him to this thread. He's emailed me back this morning saying that he has contacted Audi asking for a response.

I'll be contacting The Times and Sunday Times (Car Clinic) later today and The Guardian too. I Know Grant is looking to focus on the motoring press but the wider publicity this as the better in my view.


----------



## TTSFan

This is GREAT work guys  -- would you guys mind if I use this evidence to push Audi here in South Africa, I think if we can get more countries bitching and moaning to Audi Germany we might actually get somewhere?


----------



## Guest

TTSFan said:


> This is GREAT work guys  -- would you guys mind if I use this evidence to push Audi here in South Africa, I think if we can get more countries bitching and moaning to Audi Germany we might actually get somewhere?


Help yourself, its public domain.

Well done hitchy.
Contacted pistonheads this morning, and hope to get a reponse from them soon.

Also updated the front page of this thread.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest

Just spoken to Peter from pistonheads who rang me back after emailing him this morning.
Just answered a few questions for him and he said theyre probably going to run a story on this shortly.

Good old pistonheads.


----------



## TTSFan

Excellent, when they do run the story can someone get it scanned so I can get a copy of it - Please?


----------



## Guest

TTSFan said:


> Excellent, when they do run the story can someone get it scanned so I can get a copy of it - Please?


I'll be posting a link .


----------



## sane eric

Good job.

Is it worth publishing a few MK1 seat pics after a few years of wear and tear? I am assuming that they held up a lot better.


----------



## GhosTTy

Just a thought, but if it were simply a case of stretched leather, why is it that the bulges only appear on the rearmost panel of the two in the seat base? I'm no expert on fabrics and tailoring, but it looks much more like a major design issue to me. Does anyone know an expert in making leather goods?


----------



## chrisabdn

GhosTTy said:


> Just a thought, but if it were simply a case of stretched leather, why is it that the bulges only appear on the rearmost panel of the two in the seat base? I'm no expert on fabrics and tailoring, but it looks much more like a major design issue to me. Does anyone know an expert in making leather goods?


possibly because that's where your ass makes the heaviest contact with the seat? would be interesting to know whether ass position affects sagging/stretching/bulging ... if slouching in the seat is a factor ... maybe better posture would help? the front part of the seat is really just supporting your thighs, so not under too much stress - unless you have the proverbial "thunder thighs", but then - could you get them under the wheel? :lol:


----------



## Scooby-Doo

I don't think it's the leather that's the problem,its the actual design.There was a post back a few months from somebody who had the "S"line cloth leather seats and the cloth base on the driver's side was as saggy as any of the leather ones I've seen.Why it doesn't affect the Alcantara so much is a bit of a mystery.


----------



## bootha2

Apologies if the answer is obvious, but what is a DISS.

I will go into a local dealer by the office next week (will be using the Audi dealer near Man Utd football ground - are they any good ?)

Also, I think the problem is not the leather, but the soft padding under the leather, the leather will look saggy because it is allowed to stretch.


----------



## Guest

bootha2 said:


> Apologies if the answer is obvious, but what is a DISS.
> 
> I will go into a local dealer by the office next week (will be using the Audi dealer near Man Utd football ground - are they any good ?)
> 
> Also, I think the problem is not the leather, but the soft padding under the leather, the leather will look saggy because it is allowed to stretch.


DEalership report that is then sent onto Audi.de.


----------



## bootha2

Thankyou


----------



## Singletrack

Here are my seat pics after 4,800 km (and a return trip to Paris today - the car really is lovely on the motorway)

Driver's Seat









Passenger seat (the way we were...)









And for comparison - the driver's seat in the wife's car after 25,000km of daily use (her car is just over one year old)









If you cannot spot any sagging or wear...that is because there is none! Sorry about the condition of the interior...I'm too busy polishing the TT to work on the RRS.


----------



## Guest

Well, Aiden from Audi customer services decided not to get back to me.
But there maybe a reason for that.

Might be having to answer questions from the following -

Top Gear magazine, (Maybe)
Pistonheads
Jalopnik
Honest John

I've also been contacted by a Reporter friend from a major broadsheet( I left a message on his answerphone last night) I wrote a story for about the oil companies involvement in the war in Iraq, and he's trying to convince his editor to throw a small piece in their motoring section.

Very dissapointed Audi customer services couldn't be bothered to contact me, but hey, they might if i kick up a big enough stink.

Off to the races tomorrow, but will contact Autocar and Auto express to see if they want to include it in their weeklys.

Keep posting your pics in this section and registering your cars in the "mark2 tt owners" section.

Thanks.


----------



## hitchbloke

InGear (Sunday Times) and Giles Smith, motoring correspondent for The Guardian also contacted. Awaiting response.


----------



## scottk

Lost track of how many topics on this, but has anyone been to watchdog?


----------



## Guest

scottk said:


> Lost track of how many topics on this, but has anyone been to watchdog?


Were trying to keep it in this thread and the "mark2 tt owners thread".

Watchdog has worked before with the dashpod issue, and they are on my list, but i need more owners pics.

Their are a lot of people who still havent posted pics scott, but when i get a few more, watchdog is next.


----------



## Guest

hitchbloke said:


> InGear (Sunday Times) and Giles Smith, motoring correspondent for The Guardian also contacted. Awaiting response.


Well done hitchy. :wink:


----------



## Guest

Bump


----------



## Guest

bump


----------



## Guest

Bump.

Come, i need pics.
Your forum needs you.

[smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## TTotoro

I posted this on DUO's other thread as well. 2 weeks old and 1500 miles but seat was saggy from new. Passenger seat fine.


----------



## Guest

TTotoro said:


> I posted this on DUO's other thread as well. 2 weeks old and 1500 miles but seat was saggy from new. Passenger seat fine.


Cheers TTotoro.
Good effort.


----------



## robokn

I will post my seats up later AFTER the leather was re tightened by a very reputable trimmers and they have gone already after only a few hundred miles


----------



## Guest

Bump


----------



## docman

now there's a twist:
- Valetta leather (NOT Nappa), 
- 30 km old (taken before picking up the car yesterday at the stealer)








- 520 km old (today)









the car is brand new, production somewhere around three-four weeks.
awful may I say.


----------



## Guest

REally not good.
Thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## karenb

Previously posted, and think you already have mine at the beginning of the thread but just in case....



karenb said:


> Mine's four months old, 3700 miles on the clock and the passenger seat is very rarely used....
> 
> Drivers:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger:-


----------



## Guest

karenb said:


> Previously posted, and think you already have mine at the beginning of the thread but just in case....
> 
> 
> 
> karenb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's four months old, 3700 miles on the clock and the passenger seat is very rarely used....
> 
> Drivers:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger:-
Click to expand...

How many points you been eating on that weightwatchers thing then?

Joking Karen.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## Guest

bump


----------



## Guest

Bump, c'mon lads, we need al pics asap.
If you've not posted yet and are too lazy to do so, please get some pics up.


----------



## Guest

Right.
Today i contacted Autocar and Auto express magazines.
Not heard anything back as of yet.

Also realed off emails to Pistonheads and Top Gear magazine to find out if they're going to run pieces.
Keep posting your pics.


----------



## Hendee

Have to say my seats in my ttr is the excatly the same as the the other 33 of them and only 1300 miles on the clock and i am not overweight, i think the seats in my A3 are better than the ones in the TT. sorry no idea how to send pics on here .


----------



## Guest

Hendee said:


> Have to say my seats in my ttr is the excatly the same as the the other 33 of them and only 1300 miles on the clock and i am not overweight, i think the seats in my A3 are better than the ones in the TT. sorry no idea how to send pics on here .


Pm me your email address and ill put them up for you.


----------



## scottk

Hmmm, noticed today that as well as the sagging, i actually feel like my arse is sinking into the seat more and I find myself sliding forwards to get comfortable. Surely after another 10k miles, the base of the seat is going to have sunk to the point where its "not very comfortable"....mine does seem to be one of the worse cases, so expect this to happen sooner or later. And im just under 13 stone before any weight comments :wink:


----------



## Guest

Heres Hendee's seat. Near new example.


----------



## Hendee

thanks for posting pic of my seat. only 2 weeks old with 1300 miles on the clock. And it is sinking !!!!!

hope that we get some result from this it cant be right .

Hendee.


----------



## karenb

DUO3 NAN said:


> How many points you been eating on that weightwatchers thing then?
> 
> Joking Karen.
> Thank you for posting.


Cheeky :-*


----------



## fut1a

Looks like this will die a death and Audi will get away with supplying saggy leather seats if DUO3 signs off today


----------



## Guest

fut1a said:


> Looks like this will die a death and Audi will get away with supplying saggy leather seats if DUO3 signs off today


Neil M is taking over from me.
However, its down to the members to try their hardest to get pics and comments posted in this thread.
Keep it going.


----------



## north_wales_tt

New drivers seat - it was like this when delivered :?


----------



## Guest

Really sorry to see this NWtt.
Hope someone gets this sorted.
As i said, NeilM is taking over now, so, hopefully he'll keep pushing this to the fore.


----------



## north_wales_tt

DUO3 NAN said:


> Really sorry to see this NWtt.
> Hope someone gets this sorted.
> As i said, NeilM is taking over now, so, hopefully he'll keep pushing this to the fore.


Cheers Mate , all the best by the way.


----------



## Guest

Honest Johns website.

See what he says to look out for/whats bad at the bottom of his page. :wink:

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/index.htm?md=1095&


----------



## Neil M

Small steps and all that.....

N


----------



## Guest

Check out the comment on Auto express long term test.
If you go to the bottom of the page, even shows his sagging seat. :wink:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews ... di_tt.html


----------



## chilliman

DUO3 NAN said:


> Heres Hendee's seat. Near new example.


Well mine (pic already in the list) was like that after 500 miles & I only weigh 11 stone!!


----------



## powerplay

Amazed, and dismayed, I've just sat through the tts promo video (



) and was saddened by what I saw at about 6 mins in - a saggy tts seat


----------



## fut1a

Well if the TTS seats are sagging, then Audi are not taking this serious at all. You would have thought they would have quietly fixed the problem


----------



## Arne

In Norway we get the leather/alcantara combo as the standard seat.

So for the TTS I will not chose full leather..... :wink:


----------



## fut1a

Wise man :!:


----------



## Janitor

Arne said:


> In Norway we get the leather/alcantara combo as the standard seat.
> 
> So for the TTS I will not chose full leather..... :wink:





fut1a said:


> Wise man :!:


Lucky man you mean... we don't get the option in UK


----------



## Neil M

BUMP....surely some of the March cars will be showing signs of sagging


----------



## Rebel

Hello,

Any new's about the leather seat's?


----------



## fut1a

Yup they are saggy


----------



## docman

concerning the sagging seats, I have recently been offered a leather cleaning set (the two component one, part # 00A096372017).
My seats are relatively new (car is two weeks old) but they already began to show the ugly simptoms, especially on the drivers seat.
Yet, using just the "Protection Cream" solution (the white tube), the seats regained their usual shape in a very short time (less than 10 minutes).

I know it sounds like a miracle product commercial and I am aware that it's perhaps a mixture of factors including that the seats are relatively new, but it worked in my case. Also, worth mentioning that I don't have Nappa leather but the Valetta one.

Please bear in mind that the set is pretty expensive (35 Euros) and I will not be held responsible for not providing a miracle solution :roll: .


----------



## markTT225

docman said:


> concerning the sagging seats, I have recently been offered a leather cleaning set (the two component one, part # 00A096372017).
> My seats are relatively new (car is two weeks old) but they already began to show the ugly simptoms, especially on the drivers seat.
> Yet, using just the "Protection Cream" solution (the white tube), the seats regained their usual shape in a very short time (less than 10 minutes).
> 
> I know it sounds like a miracle product commercial and I am aware that it's perhaps a mixture of factors including that the seats are relatively new, but it worked in my case. Also, worth mentioning that I don't have Nappa leather but the Valetta one.
> 
> Please bear in mind that the set is pretty expensive (35 Euros) and I will not be held responsible for not providing a miracle solution :roll: .


Sounds interesting . Did you take any before and after pictures?


----------



## docman

before pictures can be seen here:








from the original topic here 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 4&start=10
will post a picture tonight with the "after", have to get to the garage.


----------



## docman

"after" image:


----------



## docTTor999

Looks pretty good, how much and were did you get the stuff from?


----------



## docman

got it for free (it normally costs around 35 Euros) from the dealer.
It's available on ebay also I think, the Audi Leather Care package.
Found a picture of it here
http://www.audi.at/de/images/magazin/pdf/100.pdf
(search Audi Lederpflege-Set)


----------



## docTTor999

Does anyone know if this is similar to the liquid leather stuff?


----------



## sico

There is no leather treatment that will take up the slack of sagging seats it is just not possible. The fluid would have to actaully shrink the seat fabric and as far as I know there is no such lotion.

Liquid leather does bring back the matt look and help with creases and nourish the leather but thats it.


----------



## Janitor

I have to agree, and to be completely fair to docman, he never claimed a 'Wonder-fix', just passing on what he had experienced

I think in time that seat will get gradually worse


----------



## chilliman

well I called into my dealer today to get an update on the whole issue from their customer services manager.

He is getting disgruntled R8 owners aswell now (although they are keeping it hush hush!)

Still no news from Audi, it appears that nothing is likely!????


----------



## ginger69

sico said:


> There is no leather treatment that will take up the slack of sagging seats it is just not possible. The fluid would have to actaully shrink the seat fabric and as far as I know there is no such lotion.
> 
> Liquid leather does bring back the matt look and help with creases and nourish the leather but thats it.


Maybe Botox would help? :?


----------



## Janitor

[smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## fut1a

It's a miracle....Audi have conceded there is a problem, can't really remember anymore details though, I woke up and it spoiled it :?


----------



## docman

I can tell you that audi have adressed the problem, but sadly starting with the new models (ex A4 Avant). The seat base was changed, saw them at the dealer. They've inversed the "gauss curve" and they've added some more transversal stitches.
yaks.


----------



## Fac51

chilliman said:


> well I called into my dealer today to get an update on the whole issue from their customer services manager.
> 
> He is getting disgruntled R8 owners aswell now (although they are keeping it hush hush!)


That's very interesting IMO, that. It's bad enough that this occurs on a circa 25k car, but when you upset people who have shelled out 80k then the pressure do do something significantly increases.

The whole point of the R8 was to prove that Audi is not just a Porsche equal brand but a Porsche BEATER was it not? And if you want to do that then I'm sorry but everything has to be 5 if not 6 stars all round as a bare minimum. And having seats which sag after 3k miles on the clock clearly does not meet this criteria.

Where I am going with this is that I think it it would be brand damaging for Audi NOT to get a resolution to this problem. We are talking thousands of cars on the road with this problem and just think how bad these seats are going to be when we get to 60, 70 and 80k on the clock?. All those cars looking shabby on the used car market will not do Audi any good what so ever.

Right, Saturday morning rant over I'm off to clean the motor now. Starting with what else but giving the leather a good clean


----------



## Scooby-Doo

I


> can tell you that audi have adressed the problem, but sadly starting with the new models (ex A4 Avant). The seat base was changed, saw them at the dealer. They've inversed the "gauss curve" and they've added some more transversal stitches.
> yaks.


What car did you see them on??When you say new models,does that mean totally new models.??


----------



## stuartlowb

Not on my Mar 08 TT


----------



## Wallsendmag

Newer models eg new A4 rather than newer cars :?


----------



## docman

@scooby

new models. A4 Avant is the last one presented here in France.

My TT was delivered 2 weeks ago (or was that 3?) and has the same pattern on the seats as any other Mk2 car so I presume the new pattern will not be used for the other TT's as well. We can only hope


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Looks like mine will have the standard saggy seats then.Build week 14,next monday.    TT very close.    Saggy seats.


----------



## Fac51

The new A4 has a similar but different design to the MK2TT. I think the seats are bigger and a bit more 'lounge' like, as you would expect from an executive cruiser. I don't think they would have ever planned to fit the same seats in the TT to the A4 so don't think this other design is a specific attempt to cure the saggy problem.


----------



## Rebel

My seat "problem| has sorted out....finaly


----------



## docman

Rebel said:


> My seat "problem| has sorted out....finaly


let us guess? "Smecta" or "root bark tea"?


----------



## GhosTTy

Rebel said:


> My seat "problem| has sorted out....finaly


Let me guess...










.


----------



## docman

FIY:
tt is also available with fabric seats, not just leather.
Here's a picture:

http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/aktion/A ... &ajax=true

I find it terrible personally but on the german tt forum they've clearly mentioned these seats don't sag


----------



## Toshiba

May well be std on the 1.8T


----------



## Zideredup

When I was at the dealers (again) the other day, waiting to go out for a drive with the Service Manager (to see whether he considered my various rattles 'acceptable'), I had a good look at the seats in all the cars in the showroom. All the cars with the new curved stitching on the seat (TT, A5, new A4) had some stretching of the leather and they had not even been driven out of the showroom!

The cars with the panelled stitching (A6 and A8, mk1 TT had this also) were all fine.

At the end of the drive the Service Manager asked me how my leather was (it had already been replaced once and the seat was taken apart and rebuilt at a later date to get rid of an annoying squeak). I said it was as bad as ever and he said off the cuff that 'everyone has complained about the seats' (I took that to mean TT drivers). He also said that all they were doing was filing DISS reports to Audi and then waiting to see what is going to happen (if anything).


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> FIY:
> tt is also available with fabric seats, not just leather.
> Here's a picture:


No alloy pedals either?
As for the saggy seats problem,there's a pic on the forum of a cloth/leather seat with the same sagging problem so its not the actual leather thats the problem.


----------



## docman

take a look at this a4 that got a very good review:
http://www.fourtitude.com/news/uploads/ ... 00_051.jpg

the entire story here
http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/ ... 3889.shtml


----------



## rossf

I complained to my dealer about drivers seat a while back. Got a call this week to book my car in so they can fit a new base in the seat!!! Big job apparently....
Initially they said there was nothing they could do - then BINGO!!

Lets see what happens


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Sorry to be so sceptical,but is that a complete new base,or just the leather covering. :?:


----------



## rossf

Scooby-Doo said:


> Sorry to be so sceptical,but is that a complete new base,or just the leather covering. :?:


All I've been told is that they want to put "a new base" in the seat in response to me pointing out the sagging leather....
Oh and they are replacing the parcel shelf brackets for the THIRD time - they just keep snapping off!!


----------



## Zideredup

I've had the base replaced and its just as bad as before. Its a design fault not a problem with your specific car.

Since then the seat has had extra padding fitted in an attempt to stop any further creasing at the same time that the frame was greased to stop an annoying squeak. Unfortunately after this work was done, the seat was recovered in the (replacement) pre-creased and sagged leather.


----------



## Zideredup

I've had the base replaced and its just as bad as before. Its a design fault not a problem with your specific car.

Since then the seat has had extra padding fitted in an attempt to stop any further creasing at the same time that the frame was greased to stop an annoying squeak. Unfortunately after this work was done, the seat was recovered in the (replacement) pre-creased and sagged leather.


----------



## Rebel

According my dealer Audi will come with a statement/solution 6/2008.


----------



## Amit Anand

Will a cushion help?

I am buying one tmrw as i can see early signs of sagging...car is 5 days old 400 miles...will let you know how the cushion excercise goes.


----------



## Guest

Amit Anand said:


> Will a cushion help?
> 
> I am buying one tmrw as i can see early signs of sagging...car is 5 days old 400 miles...will let you know how the cushion excercise goes.


These help. :wink:


----------



## Merl

Amit Anand said:


> Will a cushion help?
> 
> I am buying one tmrw as i can see early signs of sagging...car is 5 days old 400 miles...will let you know how the cushion excercise goes.


400 miles in and mine is beginning to look like all the others.......

will add pics later when I can and help out...

I think its the angle you sit in the seat, can almost feel the leather softening as you sit in it...


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Sorry to hear that your seats starting to sagg already Merl.I put off buying a new TT in the hope they might come up with an answer to the problem but have resigned myself to accepting that mine will be as saggy as all the others.Only one thing though,I'll won't give AUK a quiet time of it.


----------



## Merl

Scooby-Doo said:


> Sorry to hear that your seats starting to sagg already Merl.I put off buying a new TT in the hope they might come up with an answer to the problem but have resigned myself to accepting that mine will be as saggy as all the others.Only one thing though,I'll won't give AUK a quiet time of it.


i suppose its just going to happen, nothing much I can do about it so im just enjoying the car (but not enjoying curbing one of the turbines :x )

happy to post the pictures if it helps in the long run


----------



## Neil M

Merl said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that your seats starting to sagg already Merl.I put off buying a new TT in the hope they might come up with an answer to the problem but have resigned myself to accepting that mine will be as saggy as all the others.Only one thing though,I'll won't give AUK a quiet time of it.
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose its just going to happen, nothing mush I can do about it so im just enjoying the car (but not enjoying curbing one of the turbines :x )
> 
> happy to post the pictures if it helps in the long run
Click to expand...

The more pictures the better...get them posted!


----------



## ggruosso

My dealer today says he has taken pictures and sending to Germany and see what they say about fixing them. Has anyone else had pictures sent to Germany or is it that the dealers have just said no can do?


----------



## Jersey Paul

Nice buckets - when & Where did you get them DUO?


----------



## Guest

Jersey Paul said:


> Nice buckets - when & Where did you get them DUO?


Â£1400 for the pair, as new from the for sale section on the forum.
Had to drive across country to get them in my Landrover.
They have airbolsters and back support and these will be fully functional by middle of next week.

If youve chance to still upgrade on your tt-s Paul, trust me, go for it.
Because as a retro fit from audi, 4-5k.


----------



## robokn

I may be able to source the same seats for Â£1600 ish if your interested PM me and I'll need payment in full before I get them


----------



## Rebel

Audi has introduced the new Q5.

Look at the new design from the stitches in the leather......
You can see at the back-seat that the curve in the seatbase is no longer there.

This is a statement from Audi that they messed-up with the original design, if you asked me.










....second good new's for the one who like a SUV, The car is availbe with a B&O soundsystem. Looks like Audi said goodbye to Bose after the disaster-sound in the TT. The Q5 will be the 4th new car in line which is avaible with B&O.


----------



## Guest

Rebel said:


> Audi has introduced the new Q5.
> 
> Look at the new design from the stitches in the leather......
> You can see at the back-seat that the curve in the seatbase is no longer there.
> 
> This is a statement from Audi that they messed-up with the original design, if you asked me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....second good new's for the one who like a SUV, The car is availbe with a B&O soundsystem. Looks like Audi said goodbye to Bose after the disaster-sound in the TT. The Q5 will be the 4th new car in line which is avaible with B&O.


Good find Rob, cant see Audi admitting to anything though.
I'd piss myself if the new panel shape started to sag too. :lol:


----------



## fut1a

Bump


----------



## Raider

Agreed...nice post Rob...thanks..


----------



## sico

ggruosso said:


> My dealer today says he has taken pictures and sending to Germany


They'll just say:

Vhat iz dis, its un ootrage, english scum.....


----------



## Amit Anand

i was thinking the saggy leather might be caused by the heated seats for ppl that have it? Heat causes expansion and contraction..when a person is sitting on a seat the material is weak and will mold depending on the directions of the force.

Example:

My bro had a ford focus with black leather (without heated seats) these did not sag

He bought another focus with the same seats but with heated seats and after 6 months they sagged..Ford said it was the heated seats..he then sold the car.

If this has allready been covered then ignore this


----------



## Neil M

In my 5 year old MK I, I had heated seats with black leather...the leather did not sag


----------



## Jimbo2

Neil M said:


> In my 5 year old MK I, I had heated seats with black leather...the leather did not sag


Was it Impulse or Fine Nappa?


----------



## Neil M

Jimbo2 said:


> Neil M said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my 5 year old MK I, I had heated seats with black leather...the leather did not sag
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Impulse or Fine Nappa?
Click to expand...

Dont know I bought it second hand...having said that it was not as "soft" as the current leather in the MKII


----------



## scottk

all of my previous Mark I's had nappa and never sagged. I bet its all related to this stupid pattern they have on it now.


----------



## Guest

scottk said:


> all of my previous Mark I's had nappa and never sagged. I bet its all related to this stupid pattern they have on it now.


Yep, saw a stunning (dare is say it) Ibis S5 today.
Same seat pattern, same problem.


----------



## bootha2

It is not the leather that is the problem, it is the soft padding underneath


----------



## jakeman

bootha2 said:


> It is not the leather that is the problem, it is the soft padding underneath


For our delicate little bottoms no less sound "Charmin" to me :wink:

J


----------



## Guest

From what i can see, its not only the foam base, but a mix of very soft leather and a rubbish seats pattern. :?


----------



## robokn

DUO3 NAN said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of my previous Mark I's had nappa and never sagged. I bet its all related to this stupid pattern they have on it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, saw a stunning (dare is say it) Ibis S5 today.
> Same seat pattern, same problem.
Click to expand...

Nearly bought one of those with Magma but it wasn't a convertible :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

robokn said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottk said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of my previous Mark I's had nappa and never sagged. I bet its all related to this stupid pattern they have on it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, saw a stunning (dare is say it) Ibis S5 today.
> Same seat pattern, same problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly bought one of those with Magma but it wasn't a convertible :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Tin opener?


----------



## Wallsendmag

robokn said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottk said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of my previous Mark I's had nappa and never sagged. I bet its all related to this stupid pattern they have on it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, saw a stunning (dare is say it) Ibis S5 today.
> Same seat pattern, same problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly bought one of those with Magma but it wasn't a convertible :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I wouldn't buy an A5 convertible at the minute. :roll:


----------



## GhosTTy

There must be more saggy seats by now? Come on people - post your pics here. 
Anyone done a count recently?
.


----------



## Amit Anand

im using a firm pillow and not using the heated seats

seats are not sagging at all atm @ 600 miles.


----------



## docTTor999

Amit Anand said:


> im using a firm pillow and not using the heated seats
> 
> seats are not sagging at all atm @ 600 miles.


Hmm, so why have the heated seats or leather at all :?

Just enjoy the car, worry about the seats later! Mine are sagging too, on Audi's back about it at the moment.


----------



## Amit Anand

docTTor999 said:


> Amit Anand said:
> 
> 
> 
> im using a firm pillow and not using the heated seats
> 
> seats are not sagging at all atm @ 600 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, so why have the heated seats or leather at all :?
> 
> Just enjoy the car, worry about the seats later! Mine are sagging too, on Audi's back about it at the moment.
Click to expand...

yeh your right, thing is i want to maintain it as long as possible..its gonna happen sooner or later no matter what..but having a cushion does decrease comfort - not somthing i bought an audi for..but ultimatley ur right!!


----------



## scottk

*bump*

Im taking mine in on friday for brake squeel, I will be formally complaining about the seat base as well and pointing out the pattern being the problem.

Should I demand the buckets for fun??

NAN - are they comfortable?


----------



## Guest

scottk said:


> *bump*
> 
> Im taking mine in on friday for brake squeel, I will be formally complaining about the seat base as well and pointing out the pattern being the problem.
> 
> Should I demand the buckets for fun??
> 
> NAN - are they comfortable?


4-5 grand fitted from audi, however, they do a slightly cheaper version for the TT, which i fear has the same base.


----------



## scottk

DUO3 NAN said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *bump*
> 
> Im taking mine in on friday for brake squeel, I will be formally complaining about the seat base as well and pointing out the pattern being the problem.
> 
> Should I demand the buckets for fun??
> 
> NAN - are they comfortable?
> 
> 
> 
> 4-5 grand fitted from audi, however, they do a slightly cheaper version for the TT, which i fear has the same base.
Click to expand...

was:
Should I demand the buckets for fun??
now:
I won't be demanding buckets.


----------



## Evil Derboy

scottk said:


> *bump*
> 
> Im taking mine in on friday for brake squeel, I will be formally complaining about the seat base as well and pointing out the pattern being the problem.
> 
> Should I demand the buckets for fun??
> 
> NAN - are they comfortable?


My seats aren't sagging per se. More that the leather has bumfled up a bit as if it needs re-stretched. One thing I would say is that it's not getting any worse than it did after a couple of weeks.

I couldn't care less right enough. Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## robokn

I have had mine re stretched and they are starting to go again


----------



## Rebel

A men walking on the planet Mars............or Audi's solution to the Leather-seat's problem?
Which will be first?


----------



## Toshiba

you tell me...


----------



## Rebel

I think nobody at Audi.AG can solve this leather problem without spending some big money.

Proberly it will be cheaper to send some-one to Mars, than to replace all the leather-seat's in the MK2, A5, R8....

Maybe they will send the designer from these leather seat's to Mars??


----------



## Guest

Or worse.

Essex.


----------



## luciferlee

dont be cheeky Grant :wink:


----------



## scottk

Just been in to dealer to have some brake work done and pointed out the seat base. The service manager says its known (Audi have a TPT or something out bout it? :?: ) and likely that they'll replace the seat base under warranty. He also said that they would only do it once and if it was to go again they would not replace.

I guess thats kind of promising...anyone who has had theirs replaced had any quality issues?


----------



## luciferlee

how does that work then, if they replace it once they are admitting its a fault, so how can they say they wont correct the "fault" again if it goes the same way ? :?


----------



## fut1a

scottk said:


> Just been in to dealer to have some brake work done and pointed out the seat base. The service manager says its known (Audi have a TPT or something out bout it? :?: ) and likely that they'll replace the seat base under warranty. He also said that they would only do it once and if it was to go again they would not replace.
> 
> I guess thats kind of promising...anyone who has had theirs replaced had any quality issues?


I wouldn't hold your breath, some people have had it replaced for it to be saggy again a short time after


----------



## fut1a

luciferlee said:


> how does that work then, if they replace it once they are admitting its a fault, so how can they say they wont correct the "fault" again if it goes the same way ? :?


Glad to hear you have sold the car 

It won't be long before you'll be joining the saggy seat forum


----------



## scottk

luciferlee said:


> how does that work then, if they replace it once they are admitting its a fault, so how can they say they wont correct the "fault" again if it goes the same way ? :?


I guess i'll find out later on when I go back...i'll post and update later on tonight.


----------



## luciferlee

fut1a said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> how does that work then, if they replace it once they are admitting its a fault, so how can they say they wont correct the "fault" again if it goes the same way ? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you have sold the car
> 
> It won't be long before you'll be joining the saggy seat forum
Click to expand...

thanks mate,

yeah cant wait to join the saggy seat club, jsut waiting for some funds to come thru then the hunt for my 3.2 will be underway


----------



## scottk

scottk said:


> Just been in to dealer to have some brake work done and pointed out the seat base. The service manager says its known (Audi have a TPT or something out bout it? :?: ) and likely that they'll replace the seat base under warranty. He also said that they would only do it once and if it was to go again they would not replace.
> 
> I guess thats kind of promising...anyone who has had theirs replaced had any quality issues?


As expected, this is the current position:

S3 has a known seat issue and IS being addressed by AUK
TT is "under investigation" and so the dealer has taken photos and they will be sent off to Audi for review.

Sounds like same sort of waffle everyone else has had...there goes my hopes then!


----------



## Arne

If you look at the seats in the new Q5 you will see that they are much like the seats in the TT - BUT they have made some changes to the seat base...

This is in Norwegian, but if it works have a look here:

http://www.audi.no/wip4/v2/nybil/3d_in.epl?cat=4474&f=

(you can "look around" using your mouse)


----------



## scottk

Good catch, I reckon you might be onto something there....


----------



## Rebel

Indeed Arne. Just like i posted earlyer on page 18 and 19 in this thread, the Q5 has the new and improved leather (stitches) design.
So Audi did listen to all the complains from the R8, TT, A5 drivers.
I wanna bet that every new designed car won't have those stitches like on the MK2.
And the second bet i wanna place, is that Audi won't change the stitches-design on the MK2's-car's which will be produced within the next year's till the MK3 arrives.
They won't admit the design is wrong. So they don't need to replace all those seat's with the correct seat's (leather and stitches)

Clever guy's over there in Ingolstad :wink:

Best thing to do is, to enjoy the driving-fun from youre MK2 and forget about those bulges in the seat's. It' just a minor thing, and on your next car, they won't be there anymore.
Live is to short, for worrying about those little things. It's just a car. :wink:

another picture from the new design. this one is from the link which Arne posted :


----------



## scottk

Latest from the dealer is that they are redesigning the seats and particularly the way the stitching is done on the A3/S3 due to a similar problem.

They're going to have to admit its a problem and address this on the TT, a precedent is already set for the other models....its just a matter of time.


----------



## 111laz111

TTotoro said:


> I posted this on DUO's other thread as well. 2 weeks old and 1500 miles but seat was saggy from new. Passenger seat fine.


Only replied to this so the person asking for pics on another thread can see it.

The link I posted didnt work.


----------



## Toshiba

Mines about the same.


----------



## D'OH!

Here's mine after 10,000 miles...

Will mention it to the dealer when I'm next there.


----------



## robokn

Waste of time they just don't care enough been said too them


----------



## djtex

I had photos taken of mine back in May, and was told to wait a few months and then check what is happening. Have rung back this week to be told they are still looking at the problem. I've said this isn't good enough so they referred me to Customer Services who have said that there is no known issue with the TT seats.

Yeah looks like it from this thread.......not!

A case handler is going to ring me back in the next couple of days, either way not satisfactory in the slightest.


----------



## iainellis

I have only had my TT Roadster for two week it as only covered 900 miles the drivers seat looks five years old. i only weigh 11 stone and my previous tt roadster looked mint after 28k mile (mark 1.) I will give Preston Audi a call this morning and see what they suggest.


----------



## sheila

There has been a lot said about the seat problem and I have not been able to read all the comments but I wanted to ask if anyone has noticed or already mentioned that they have found lumps just under the surface leather of the seat base towards the back rest that feel like springs sticking up just under the leather, I have just started to notice this when sitting in the seat, you can feel them if you run your hand over the seat as well?


----------



## piloTT

sheila said:


> There has been a lot said about the seat problem and I have not been able to read all the comments but I wanted to ask if anyone has noticed or already mentioned that they have found lumps just under the surface leather of the seat base towards the back rest that feel like springs sticking up just under the leather, I have just started to notice this when sitting in the seat, you can feel them if you run your hand over the seat as well?


Yes.. me too. I think it has something to do with a connector plug for the heated seats. I complained about this to my local dealership but they did not seem very interested. They just said they would file a report with Audi UK and let me know if and when there was a fix.............that was 14 months ago. Let me know though if you get anywhere with the issue.


----------



## djtex

So far I have been offered an un-disclosed goodwill gesture by Audi to repair the problem, and tehy suggested I should get the dealer I bought it from to do the same. However, they are implying I will contribute toward the cost, which I won't as it's not my fault.

However, they were looking at repairs with the current design, which I and many others believe is at the root of the issue. I have said I'm not interested, as the fault will only re-occur. They are examining with Audi in Germany how long it will be until they come to some sort of conclusion about this. I will hear more in the nextfew days so will let you know how I get on.


----------



## The Rainman

Reported the saggy leather seat scenario to my local dealer. He informs me that after Audi UK have 500 complaints on the same matter they will investigate and report back to customer via dealer. I do not know whether these are direct complaints to Audi UK or whether this is complaints made to local dealer and passed on (or not as the case may be) to Audi UK as this is a major problem affecting plenty on here.


----------



## faisalaslam

Hi All,

Car is @ my local dealer for the saggy leather issue. Will update on the outcome.


----------



## jammyd

faisalaslam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Car is @ my local dealer for the saggy leather issue. Will update on the outcome.


Welcome to the forum, let us know what they say... sure it will be along the lines of "we have not heard of this before" :evil:


----------



## Bernieddevil

Wow this is one epic thread, havent read back but anyone plan to foward this to Audi? A goodwill gesture wouldn't go amiss as a unlikely recall would make em go under in the current climate!

btw I might as well join the club. I won't bother with pics, we all know the score. My 09MY Red nappa seats started showing signs of sagging after 500 miles usage. I'm around 12.5 stone so not the most demanding of users either :?


----------



## hooting_owl

Okay. So I am in the process of buying a TT. Have been to seven dealerships and only one has confirmed that there have been some problems with leather seats sagging. The rest said they knew of no issues. I pressed my local dealership (Bristol Audi) into making enquiries with both Audi UK and their own service department as I told them that this was a sticking point for me placing an order. I am reluctant to pay the best part of £30K for a car that will end up looking like a minicab inside after a few thousand miles.
Okay, so salesman writes back to me today and says this:

_Hi Pete,
I have made as many enquiries as I can regarding the seat problem that you mention.

It seems that there was a problem with the old shape TT but this does not seem to be a problem with the new TT. Our service department has not recorded any instances of excessive wear on the new model.

You do of course have the assurance of Audi's 3 year warranty as well.
Regards _

I don't know what to make of this. This either an organisation who are unwilling /unable to conduct a simple investigation or an organisation that is prepared to tell outright untruths about the product in order to make a sale.
I am sure that Audi would dismiss any warranty claim for sagging seats - the get out clause is that phrase 'excessive wear'.

I may send the salesman a link to this thread. But I suspect he won't be that interested and will just cross me off his list of prospects. This episode has damaged my perception of the Audi brand.

Maybe all those with knackered interiors should converge on Audi UK one morning and block the entrances to Audi Towers, with the motoring press or local news on hand to jolly things on a little. Audi UK and dealerships are stonewalling and I hate that.


----------



## ah101

Maybe worth sending Bristol Audi a link to this forum topic


----------



## The Rainman

Car was in for a service today at Edinburgh Audi, saggy leather seat problem was reported to them. They took photographs of seats and are sending a DISS report to Audi UK, They have stated on the warranty invoice that they will contact customer of result of the outcome. I will keep you informed. Also had recall 66D4 (replacing the roof seat trim mouldings) carried out even though I never had any problems with wind noise.


----------



## Janitor

hooting_owl said:


> You do of course have the assurance of Audi's 3 year warranty as well.


Now go and ask him to quote the particular bit in the warranty which refers to the seats :roll:



hooting_owl said:


> I don't know what to make of this. This either an organisation who are unwilling /unable to conduct a simple investigation or an organisation that is prepared to tell outright untruths about the product in order to make a sale.


Yep, that's exactly what you should make of it :x



hooting_owl said:


> Maybe all those with knackered interiors should converge on Audi UK one morning and block the entrances to Audi Towers, with the motoring press or local news on hand to jolly things on a little. Audi UK and dealerships are stonewalling and I hate that.


Good plan. My seats are still 'ok' after 1600 miles under 12.5 stone with lots of care... but I know they'll sag as there's a clear design fault, The fact that I couldn't spec Alcantara seats was the only disappointment about my TTS - not enough to stop me getting one though (perhaps I live in vain hope..?)


----------



## tigger88

The Rainman said:


> Car was in for a service today at Edinburgh Audi, saggy leather seat problem was reported to them. They took photographs of seats and are sending a DISS report to Audi UK, They have stated on the warranty invoice that they will contact customer of result of the outcome. I will keep you informed. Also had recall 66D4 (replacing the roof seat trim mouldings) carried out even though I never had any problems with wind noise.


HI Rainman I reported this to Edinburgh Audi about my saggy seats about 6 months ago and they said they would change the seat base but couldn't guarantee the colour would be a perfect match (ice Blue) so i just left it.....
Also the warranty manager there told me it will reappear again after a few thousand miles and is backed up by other plp on forum who have had the same problem again after getting there seat base replaced.
But mine look pretty bad now with only 5K on the clock [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## djtex

I have been dealing with Audi Customer Services and have made some progress. They state that the issue is caused by natural wear. However, when I asked why are they sending photos to Germany to the quality dept, the guy agreed that it was a bit of a contradiction. Is it wear or design?

Anyway, they have confirmed that Audi are not working on a fix and are merely gathering data. On that basis I have been offered a goodwill gesture of 75% the cost of sorting out the drivers seat. But obviously it could happen again, he did say that should a fix ever be issued, (even if I'm out of warranty) they will sort it out for me. Really not sure what to do now.

Any thoughts? It's really rather un-satisfactory.


----------



## faisalaslam

Back from Edinburgh Audi today, and I quote from their report

"checked seat leather, check technical bulletins regarding seat, a statement is due 
at turn of year regarding pos product enhancement"

Doesn't sound like much is going to happen!


----------



## jammyd

faisalaslam said:


> Back from Edinburgh Audi today, and I quote from their report
> 
> "checked seat leather, check technical bulletins regarding seat, a statement is due
> at turn of year regarding pos product enhancement"
> 
> Doesn't sound like much is going to happen!


Nope sounds like the same fob off with different words :!:


----------



## The Rainman

djtex said:


> I have been dealing with Audi Customer Services and have made some progress. They state that the issue is caused by natural wear. However, when I asked why are they sending photos to Germany to the quality dept, the guy agreed that it was a bit of a contradiction. Is it wear or design?
> 
> Anyway, they have confirmed that Audi are not working on a fix and are merely gathering data. On that basis I have been offered a goodwill gesture of 75% the cost of sorting out the drivers seat. But obviously it could happen again, he did say that should a fix ever be issued, (even if I'm out of warranty) they will sort it out for me. Really not sure what to do now.
> 
> Any thoughts?  It's really rather un-satisfactory.


Did they say what "75% of the cost" equates to ? 
I will be looking to have all my seats replaced to alcantara with a £500 reinbursement for the fine nappa leather extra, I will keep you posted


----------



## djtex

The Rainman said:


> djtex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been dealing with Audi Customer Services and have made some progress. They state that the issue is caused by natural wear. However, when I asked why are they sending photos to Germany to the quality dept, the guy agreed that it was a bit of a contradiction. Is it wear or design?
> 
> Anyway, they have confirmed that Audi are not working on a fix and are merely gathering data. On that basis I have been offered a goodwill gesture of 75% the cost of sorting out the drivers seat. But obviously it could happen again, he did say that should a fix ever be issued, (even if I'm out of warranty) they will sort it out for me. Really not sure what to do now.
> 
> Any thoughts? It's really rather un-satisfactory.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say what "75% of the cost" equates to ?
> I will be looking to have all my seats replaced to alcantara with a £500 reinbursement for the fine nappa leather extra, I will keep you posted
Click to expand...

They were expecting about £400 in total to have the leather re-fitted.


----------



## The Rainman

djtex said:


> The Rainman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djtex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been dealing with Audi Customer Services and have made some progress. They state that the issue is caused by natural wear. However, when I asked why are they sending photos to Germany to the quality dept, the guy agreed that it was a bit of a contradiction. Is it wear or design?
> 
> Anyway, they have confirmed that Audi are not working on a fix and are merely gathering data. On that basis I have been offered a goodwill gesture of 75% the cost of sorting out the drivers seat. But obviously it could happen again, he did say that should a fix ever be issued, (even if I'm out of warranty) they will sort it out for me. Really not sure what to do now.
> 
> Any thoughts? It's really rather un-satisfactory.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say what "75% of the cost" equates to ?
> I will be looking to have all my seats replaced to alcantara with a £500 reinbursement for the fine nappa leather extra, I will keep you posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were expecting about £400 in total to have the leather re-fitted.
Click to expand...

Is that the leather refitted to original seat or a new seat fitted ?


----------



## djtex

Original I presume, will it make a difference?


----------



## Janitor

The Rainman said:


> I will be looking to have all my seats replaced to alcantara with a £500 reinbursement for the fine nappa leather extra, I will keep you posted


Good call that [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

If they could do the two-tone red and black in Alcantara to reflect what's in my TTS, I'd snap that up in a shot! 8)


----------



## jammyd

Found this on TTOC website, its a picture of "NEW TT" from the Gaydon meet, it has saggy seats, and I think this was one of Audi's Show cars!

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery.php?JGALL_DIR=National/Gaydon HMC 2006/&JGALL_IMG=DSCF2218.jpg


----------



## Wallsendmag

jammyd said:


> Found this on TTOC website, its a picture of "NEW TT" from the Gaydon meet, it has saggy seats, and I think this was one of Audi's Show cars!
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery.php?JGALL_DIR=National/Gaydon HMC 2006/&JGALL_IMG=DSCF2218.jpg


pre production car I think


----------



## jammyd

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on TTOC website, its a picture of "NEW TT" from the Gaydon meet, it has saggy seats, and I think this was one of Audi's Show cars!
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery.php?JGALL_DIR=National/Gaydon HMC 2006/&JGALL_IMG=DSCF2218.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> pre production car I think
Click to expand...

Shame, but it still has a SAGGY SEAT!


----------



## schumy

piloTT said:


> sheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a lot said about the seat problem and I have not been able to read all the comments but I wanted to ask if anyone has noticed or already mentioned that they have found lumps just under the surface leather of the seat base towards the back rest that feel like springs sticking up just under the leather, I have just started to notice this when sitting in the seat, you can feel them if you run your hand over the seat as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. me too. I think it has something to do with a connector plug for the heated seats. I complained about this to my local dealership but they did not seem very interested. They just said they would file a report with Audi UK and let me know if and when there was a fix.............that was 14 months ago. Let me know though if you get anywhere with the issue.
Click to expand...

hi there, i also have the sagging seat problem 1-2 months after using the car. then in about the 11th month (7xxx km) of owning the car, the seats developed that "lumps" problem as well on the back rest section. I have complained to the dealer in Hong Kong, now waiting for their final response, but so far they do not seem to be willing to accept responsibility. very frustrated!


----------



## jmeselby

Hi,

I have leather/ Alacantra (or whatever it is) and mine have developed the lumps :-(. 10 weeks old. 2500miles.

Any news on this?


----------



## auditt08

question

why o why does everybody keep specking the leather knowing the problems????????????


----------



## jmeselby

As you can see I didn't! But I've still developed bumps!!


----------



## zorpas

You must be the only one that complained for saggy alcantara !
I have the same thing and it looks ok, but still its a 2 weeks car

Can you post some pics ?


----------



## jmeselby

It's not saggy! Just has bumps in (you wouldn't see them in a photo)


----------



## Straight line

HA HA - just seen this post and thankfully i'm not the only one! I've only had my TTS couple of months (granted i've done 5000 miles in that time, but this problem came about within the first 500) and my drivers seat is exactly the same, It was 1 of only 4 problems I have with the car so far, the others being spinning volume on stereo, ashtray too small for loose change and the fact that when it rains the TT interior gets drenched with window open any ammount because of shape/no rain gutter!

I thought It was just my skinny backside causing the seat but have read comments about people with a (must be P.C!) "more rounded figure" having the same problems. I've found myself sitting on a foam gardeners kneel pad on long journeys to save to seat from further disfigurment lol - as per picture (although mines a lousy plain green one!)


----------



## Janitor

auditt08 said:


> question
> 
> why o why does everybody keep specking the leather knowing the problems????????????


Because the TTS is only available with leather in the UK :? If I had the choice, it wouldn't have been leather - I specced Alcantara on my 2.0T

I guess the rest of the car made the decision to buy bearable and Audi have promised an announcement in the New Year of what they're going to do about the problem (which will be sweet jack diddley though of course :roll


----------



## Arne

The "bumps" that someone is refering to here, has got nothing to do with leather or alcantara.

The "bumps" are inside all the seats, and you can find them if you push your hands down hard on the rear end of the seat base. I had that on my 2.0T (with feinappa leather), and I have it on my TTS with alcantara/leather - and I have found it on a couple of other TT's that I checked long time ago - when I wondered if this was "normal".

If I push my self as far back in the seat as possible, I might be able to slightly feel it with my bum - if I really try. But sitting in my normal position (which also is with my bum placed far back in the seat), I do not feel anything.

And I do not think this is something that will "develope" over time. I think this is something that is there from the start.


----------



## schumy

look at mine - lumps on the verticle section of both seats, and the sagging. HK dealer said Audi factory refuses to fix it under warranty. My car is just 13 month old with under 9000 km mileage.


----------



## Arne

That is not the kind of bumps that I am refering to (you can't see them as they are "something hard" placed somewhere under the rear of the seat base).

But those seats looks NOT good....


----------



## MaybeTT

I bought my car secondhand in October with 2500 miles on the clock and the seats were showing signs of sag. It is now just over a year old and I have done another 1000 miles in it and the seats are most definitely sagging.

I spoke to the dealer when it went in for its oil service it turned out the service guy asked the workshops to look at the "excessive wear" on the seats. The workshop person reported no signs of excessive wear (not surprisingly as the leather surface is fine). When I pointed out to him when collecting the car that it wasn't wear, it was stretching he asked me to take the car in again. I haven't got round to it yet, but what should I be asking them to do? Is it just to log a report with Audi UK? I'm quite expecting them to deny any knowledge of the problem. Can I insist that they file a report with Audi?

I've also got problems with my bolsters looking quite old and wrinkled (I'm not a big girl!!!). Has anyone else got that?


----------



## moley

MaybeTT said:


> Can I insist that they file a report with Audi?


I did, so it's worth persisting.



MaybeTT said:


> I've also got problems with my bolsters looking quite old and wrinkled (I'm not a big girl!!!). Has anyone else got that?


On my first MkI TT I had a bit a wear on the drivers side bolster. This was due to me brushing against it everytime I got out in my garage - it's not very wide. I'm now more careful and haven't had the problem again.

Moley


----------



## melltt

I think I got this photo of the front seat of the new Q5 from an article on the autocar web site promoting the new Q5. As you can see the sagging is now being built in from new, probably becoming a 'feature'. Perhaps this is Audi's new year answer that sagging is a feature.


----------



## The Rainman

Just had an email from Edinburgh Audi telling me if I book my car in the will replace the foam in the seat which is causing the sagging, do you think this is a suitable arrangement? At least this is an admission of some kind of responsibility.


----------



## hooting_owl

i can't see how replacing the foam will help because it is the leather that has stretched. this sounds like a bit of fiddling about to keep you happy. ask if there is a service bulletin from audi explaining how to deal with the problem. if there is no such document then i suspect edinburgh audi are shooting into the dark. fair play to them, though, for making an effort.


----------



## jammyd

Has anyone heard anything about the "FIX" that was possibly coming out this month?


----------



## j600.com

Did anything ever come of this? I read on here that if they recieve 500 complaints they then officially investigate - so did anyone start a petition on here or anything? Im sure with the help of the TT Forum and TTOC (a newsletter send out about it or something) it would very easy to get 500 names on a list.

Im going to get some photos up shortly of my seats (which are sagging after just 10,000 miles) but not only just the sagging, the bottom part is creased to hell and also the colour is coming off the side parts (like scuffs on the side supports) i dont abuse my car and ive never had this happen on a car before. I previously had the MK1 TT with black nappa and after 60,000 miles the seats where still in mint condition. The new MK2 seats seem to be far inferior to the quality of the MK1 leather. I wasnt sure if this problem is covered by warranty (after 6months) or if there is something that can be done to fix it or cream to protect this colour scuffing problem?

ps. is there any chance this could be made a 'sticky' so that it encourages more people to sign the petition?


----------



## arambol

I'm just about to place an order for a factory new TTS but the sagging seat issue is a real concern.

I read that despite the TTS only coming with leather as standard in the UK, someone (on here I think), insisted that it came with alcantara and the dealer sorted it out with Audi at the factory.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## j600.com

arambol said:


> I'm just about to place an order for a factory new TTS but the sagging seat issue is a real concern.
> 
> I read that despite the TTS only coming with leather as standard in the UK, someone (on here I think), insisted that it came with alcantara and the dealer sorted it out with Audi at the factory.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


The problem with mine would be the same on the Alcantara too because its the side supports which are also leather regardless of full or half leather i believe. But yeh, at least you wouldnt get the sagging.

ps. I was also thinking, its one thing having a TT thats cost perhaps £30-£35k with sagging seats, but if that isnt bad enough - imagine how annoyed you'd be if you had an R8!!


----------



## mrfirepro

Just spent the last hour reading this thread, Got my new TTSr 2/1/09 now done 500 miles and the seats look terrible. I have been talking to the supplying dealer and will keep you informed.

Surley there must be some bods on here with legal training that can put together a legal type letter, sale of goods act - fit for purpose etc etc.....


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> Surley there must be some bods on here with legal training that can put together a legal type letter, sale of goods act - fit for purpose etc etc.....


There are more posts about saggy seats than the dingo fence in Australia.There have been quite a few really good attempts at resolving this with Audi but to no avail.


----------



## HughAllen

I live in Germany and have a TT Coupe that's done 6,000 Km. The seats look like my 8 year old Mini (which has leather seats) and are rumpled and as bad as anything posted here. After taking it to my dealer they admitted that a 'few' other cutomers had had the same problem but didn't argue about it. They took photographs and sent them to Audi. That was 3 weeks ago. Today I got word that the seats will be replaced (or maybe re-upholstered) in May, and there wasn't any nonsense about cost sharing. So it seems they recognise the problem, have got a fix and are about to sort it out. The fact that I will be waiting till May tells me that I'm at the back of quite a long queue.

Hugh Allen


----------



## The Rainman

I too have had the seat leather bases replaced, was also told because they were done by an upholsterer and not a machine as in the factory they would be fine, Ive only done about 500 miles and starting to notice the sagging already at the back of the base same place as the previous ones, seems like there is no fix, you just have to live with it, Im not going to contact the dealer because what is the point ??? If anything it will make people aware on here not to waste another £500 on fine nappa leather and to use it on some other extras to better effect.


----------



## Demessiah

I was parked next to 07 golf R32 today and as I looked into the car I found myself jealous of his none sagged seats 

Ive done just over 3k now but they were stretched well before 1k [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## kmpowell

Demessiah said:


> I was parked next to 07 golf R32 today and as I looked into the car I found myself jealous of his none sagged seats


To be fair they go as well, eventually. Certainly not as quickly as MK2 TT's, and not as bad, but they do go. Here's my old 55 plate R32, when it had 20k miles on the clock...


----------



## Demessiah

Looks like my car after the first day :lol:


----------



## mosoboh

Demessiah said:


> Looks like my car after the first day :lol:


lol same here....


----------



## mikemg

Before Xmas Dealers were advised by AUDI Germany that the seat would be redesigned to a slated style and seats would be reupholstered on a case by case basis

However in January 2009 this all changed to

There investigations have shown that this is an as designed fault and no further action will be taken in the UK

The issue relates to the fact that AUDI use avery soft leather which has a tendency to stretch coupled with the curved nature of the seat design causing overstretched leather

My TTS is only 6 mths old with 4000 miles and the seat is sagging as i am sure many others on this forum

Is all this true or is it BS*******

Your thoughts


----------



## Rogue

My seats are looking rather aged now.
It would be interesting to have a definitive answer from Audi UK.

Rogue


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Spoke to Audi CS at about 13.15 today about my drivers seat and asked if the proposed fix was going to happen.Was told that if there was then Audi CS would not be made aware of it as it would go direct to the dealers and suggested I call my local dealer.During the conversation I remarked that he must be quite used to this particular issue and I did get a slight laugh from him.(barstewards)Haven't had a chance to call my dealer yet.


----------



## The Rainman

My local dealer re-covered both seat bases, that was about 3 weeks ago and to be honest, the sag is starting to appear again on the drivers seat, I give up


----------



## scoTTy

I understand that the seats sag quite quickly but do they get worse or just get to a point and stabilise?


----------



## moley

scoTTy said:


> I understand that the seats sag quite quickly but do they get worse or just get to a point and stabilise?


Hi Paul,

Mine seem to be getting worse over time 

When I went to Chingford Audi for my 2nd AVS just before Xmas, I asked the seat sagging issue. They said Audi would NOT be doing anything about it :x

Moley


----------



## watsons

Hi, I am a prospect buyer of a Audi TT and am worried about the sagging seats.

My dealer told me that this will only happen to seats in Fine Nappa Leather, but not to seats in Valetta Leather. Is it true?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Scooby-Doo

*Catch 22*. Spoke to my dealer about my seats this afternoon after my conversation with Audi CS yesterday,and I quote :
"We have already replaced some seat covers and the problem has reocurred,we are under instructions from Audi not to replace any more bases as the costs will not be accepted by Audi.We have not had any update on the "fix" due early 2008-09 which was mentioned back in June 08".


----------



## m4rky

I registered my seat issue with my dealer last week who advised me that Audi may be making a decision as to whether this is a manufacturing fault or not in the next couple of months.

He said that if it is, then then seats would be sorted under warranty and if not then I'll have to accept it the way it is.


----------



## Jae

As a point to note, I met one of the Deisgners of the TT Seat in the pub prior to the launch of the MKII. He stated that they also make the Golf GTI / R32 seats......go figure.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just heard from Tyneside Audi that they have a new design of base to try so if anyone has black leather give your dealer a ring now .


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Tried to ring all dealers in South Wales,all lines are busy. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoldenGonaz

Is it too late to post my seat sagging photo? This thread was so long... I couldn't read it all, are Audi going to desag out seats?


----------



## wozzie

My dealer told me all repairs are postponed whilst Audi find a resolution, only had mine a week and the seats are sagging already! :x


----------



## GhosTTy

wozzie said:


> My dealer told me all repairs are postponed whilst Audi find a resolution, only had mine a week and the seats are sagging already! :x


Judging by your avatar - I'm not surprised, wozzie. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

It seems it's not just some models of Audi's. These are pics from a 14k mile A4 S-line. Although it's 14k miles the pics are of the passenger seat and the rear.

hhhmmm is this what I've got to look forward to. My TT and S4 haven't got like this after 3.5 and 5 years respectively.


View attachment 1


----------



## Demessiah

Those seats are the same design as the tt's ones.

I think its the shapes of the leather combined with the soft nature of the leather that offer no support to the seat and therefore the leather just stretches.

Not good for a company that has a reputation for the best interiors in the business.


----------



## Black Knight

how come mk1 seats never sagged, it's the same type of leather...

im actually pretty sure there wouldnt be any problems if the center part of the base was completely separate and independent from the side bolsters on the base. it wouldnt look much different, they'd fit tightly together, it would look the same, but the center leather could move down without being stretched to the side by the bolsters.

there would be nothing fixing the edges of the centre base part, so when you sit it has nothing to stretch against, it just moves down and compresses the foam a bit and that's it, there'd be no rigid connection for the leather to stretch against along the edges of the base center.

if anyone is good at upholstering, im sure they'd thought of this, but if they havent, it'd be nice for someone to try and restitch/redesign the base that way.


----------



## scoTTy

I think you're right.

I've seen a post today from a guy who has the same A4 S-line seats but they're part leather (edges) and part fabric. He has the same issue on the fabric.


----------



## Black Knight

it's not really rocket science, shame on audi.

i dont think the base center, the part you sit on should be connected to any rigid part of the seat that doesnt give in to your weight just as easily as the foam under the base, especially if you make a soft seat(i remember mk1s were not nearly that soft).... 
center part needs to be independant of bolster and looking at that A4 it seems that edge on the rear of the base also seems somewhat rigid. all these rigid connections on the edge will stretch the leather if you sit inside - it's like sitting onto a drum or something... if you sit on a drum you'll stretch the leather in the center.... if you sit on a padded and leathered plate for example you will not stretch the leather, just perhaps wrinkle it a bit - depending how much padding there is, but the leather will not stretch...


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Had a call back from Audi CS yesterday ref the problem with my seats,the gist of which is :
"Audi UK are aware of the problem and have contacted Audi AG for a solution.Audi AG have asked them to send photographs of the problem seats so that they can investigate the problem.Audi UK have told their dealers not to carry out any repairs until further notice.There is currently no fix and they are awaiting an answer from Audi AG.Unfortunately Audi UK are only the "importers"and they can only report this problem to Audi AG."
What a total load of Bolloc**s.I did suggest that the people in Audi AG go out to their car park and inspect the MKII TTs and save the trouble of Audi UK sending them photographs.


----------



## TTS200

Hello...

I have the same problem with the seat exclusive line. (from BELGIUM)

Audi DE give me a technical solution for half mei.

Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## Scooby-Doo

*TTS 200*


> Audi DE give me a technical solution for half mei.


My Belgian is non existant but what was the "technical solution for half mei"???


----------



## TTS200

I have the same problem of siege for a year and audi germany will change my leather 
and foam mid-May


----------



## hollie

seats still sagging and audi still doing nothing.

i wonder if there will actually be a "solution" from them.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

*TTR200 wrote*


> Audi will change my leather
> and foam mid-May


Slight glimmer of hope.


----------



## m4rky

Yea I hope this may be the start of something as I have been thinking about taking mine to a leather trimmers and just getting the base re-covered out of thicker stronger leather but that's going to cost


----------



## kmpowell

m4rky said:


> Yea I hope this may be the start of something as I have been thinking about taking mine to a leather trimmers and just getting the base re-covered out of thicker stronger leather but that's going to cost


It's the base that's the problem, not the leather. You can get it re-trimmed, but it will just happen again. The base needs more support in it.


----------



## m4rky

Yea I guess your right - let's hope Audi sort it out


----------



## TTS200

Audi has already changed my seat before and one month after I had the same problem. Now it changes the two structures foam front seat and my back seat, and leather.


----------



## Maila

look on this foto http://www.autofun.cz/audi-r8-5-2-fsi-v ... 5/fotky/9/ Shame to you AUDI. The new 5,2FSI is really expensive car and this?


----------



## ross2280

Maila said:


> look on this foto http://www.autofun.cz/audi-r8-5-2-fsi-v ... 5/fotky/9/ Shame to you AUDI. The new 5,2FSI is really expensive car and this?


oh no.. they've used the same pattern..  
there are going to be some seriously pissed off r8 v10 owners..
:?


----------



## scoTTy

But different here :

http://www.autofun.cz/audi-r8-5-2-fsi-v ... /fotky/22/


----------



## ross2280

scoTTy said:


> But different here :
> 
> http://www.autofun.cz/audi-r8-5-2-fsi-v ... /fotky/22/


hmm.. thats even more confusing now..! Lots of seats to chose from..! I wouldnt want to be an R8 buyer... lol
:lol: :lol: 
just messing.. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Seen this seat design ? New allroad A4


----------



## Metaka

Mine goes in for a service in the morning and i have told him i want this sorted as they changed it a few months ago and it went back to saggy after 2 weeks, see what they come up with and my nasty brakes making a racket everytime i pull up!


----------



## cheechy

Went in on Monday this week with the report around saggy seats first being recorded back in Feb 08. No explanation just a line in the service report saying "No update from Audi".

Pretty awful really.


----------



## wozzie

I've been told by my local dealer that it will be April/May time before Audi AG have a response to the sagging seats problem, or at least that's when they have been told to expect a resolution :x


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> it will be April/May time


 Ah yes,but did they say which year it was going to be. :lol:


----------



## tash

Called in the dlers this week to book the car in for the sagging drivers seat and what looks like the top coat leather seperating from the base on the passengers.

Wanted the service manager to see the problem before booking in, he admitted there was a fault with the passenger and that would be changed, with the drivers side he advised that Audi have advised not to do anything but photo evidence would be taken....wonder if there is a claim to a supplier?

Car goes in for bits and pieces to be done in a few weeks and will see if there is an update


----------



## Redscouse

My drivers seat is very baddly sagging, and due to this im going to get onto my local dealer today.
Has anyone had any sagging on the rear seats or the passenger seat?? Are they also a problem? I only ask i very rarely have a passenger anyway, and only ever had 2 people in the back of my TT. Thanks


----------



## Rogue

Just a heads up, but I had my car into the dealer yesterday for some warranty work.
One of the things I had it in for was the sagging leather, and the dealer has taken photos of my seats and sent them to Audi UK.
The dealer said Audi UK were aware of the issue, but as yet they hadn't released a fix to them.

So, if you have sagging leather and haven't spoken to your dealer about it yet, my advice would be to do it soon.
The more people that officially register the issue, the more likely they are to do something about it, and the more likely you are to get your seats fixed (because knowing Audi they'll probably do a "discrete recall" to those who have registered their complaint).

Rogue


----------



## Redscouse

Just as an update, i have been in contact with my Audi dealer where i bought the TT from (Stoke Audi) and i have registered my complaint/interest in regard to if/when Audi decide to want to deal with this sagging issue.

I guess now its just a case of watching and waiting :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

Not wanting to be the messenger of DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM....
However the other seat problem was fix in weeks, Audi aren't doing anything about this one at all.
They 'really' don't think its an issue.

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=132712


----------



## Black Knight

why should they, bmws and mercs come with wrinkled leather from the factory...

look at this for example...



















http://www.autocult.com.au/img/gallery/full/CARmageddon2417.jpg[img]

[img]http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2006/05/27/automobiles/28mercedes-interior650.jpg










see, most of these cars have wrinkled or loose leather from factory...


----------



## mikemg

I visited my local dealer with my TTS last week and they took my complaint about sagging seats very seriously as all my padding to driver seat had collapsed and i could feel the frame

They got immediate agreement from Audi UK to fully replace ,adding new padding and new leather to base + heated seat pad

i have just got the car back after 3 days and so far it is a massive improvement

The major fault appears to be padding to seat is insufficient and causes leather to stretch?

Am i the first to get my seat base replaced


----------



## syc23

mikemg said:


> Am i the first to get my seat base replaced


You're not the first and not the last. This subject has been on the merry go round for the last 24 months here.

There is no problems with the seats, leather wrinkle and side bolsters will wear in time. Obviously the design of the leather panels doesn't help matters but IMO if you can't stomach your seats wearing at all...get some racing buckets in carbon with no padding. The mk1 comprises of 3 horizontal panels stitched together and *will wear differently* from the mk2. Jeez..

18 months on and my seats are fine - don't know why people are making such a fuss over nothing. Here's pics of my seats below, I'm 65kg so am not too heavy and TBH, I don't see what the 'problem' is.

Nothing wrong with my seats. No amount of bitching will change that. I thought a car was for driving not about the leather furniture... I don't put a towel on it...nor do I apply anything to clean it or keep it supple - it seems to look as good as it did when I first picked the car up in Oct 2007. I did query with my Audi dealer about the seats 3 months in but then I thought to myself why am I worried about over nothing? I decided not to pursue any further and just enjoy my car as it's intended rather than treating it like a fucking garage queen and polishing it to an inch of it's life. Why?


















And if you're not convinced, my leather sofa seem to have similar wear characteristic of many other leather sofas the world over.....










And to think maybe I shouldn't have sat on it when I bought this 5 years ago to preserve the perfecting leather surface. Hmm maybe I should return this sofa back to the shop for inspection...FFS...


----------



## scoTTy

If I had wires coming out under my seats like under your sofa then I would definately complain! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

syc23 said:


> There is no problems with the seats, leather wrinkle and side bolsters will wear in time. Obviously the design of the leather panels doesn't help matters but IMO if you can't stomach your seats wearing at all...get some racing buckets in carbon with no padding. The mk1 comprises of 3 horizontal panels stitched together and *will wear differently* from the mk2. Jeez..
> 
> ...


Just because you are lucky there is no need to slag off everyone that has saggy seats [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## syc23

Not slagging anyone off just telling things like it is. From my point of view there is nothing wrong.

And I've tidied the cables now :wink:


----------



## mikemg

syc23 said:


> Not slagging anyone off just telling things like it is. From my point of view there is nothing wrong.
> 
> And I've tidied the cables now :wink:


As I said in my previous reply the dealer has just recovered my drivers seat on a a 4000 miles TTS

Replacing the padding with substantially more than the factory, also changing the black and grey leather to the seat base

The hard bump at the back of the chair I noticed before is not there now ,It is possible that they put in a smaller heat pad connector

This has produced a far more comfortable seat than the factory.

How is that old Maserati and Ferrari leather seats look far better in 10 years than a TT does in 4 months ?

If you look at their leather its a lot thicker with far better seat design

I believe that the inherent design of curves and not slats together with soft leather and lack of padding from factory creates a less than ideal situation for the leather to stretch to more than an acceptable level ,and for £40k I expect more


----------



## GhosTTy

@syc23 - it is not a valid comparison to compare the leather in a quality car costing over £30,000 to a cheap sofa from DFS or World of Leather! :lol:


----------



## syc23

GhosTTy said:


> @syc23 - it is not a valid comparison to compare the leather in a quality car costing over £30,000 to a cheap sofa from DFS or World of Leather! :lol:


Touche. Habitat actually :roll:

Anyway I'll carry on letting you girls bicker about the quality of your leather seats and how your fat asses is making it sag :wink:


----------



## GhosTTy

syc23 said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> @syc23 - it is not a valid comparison to compare the leather in a quality car costing over £30,000 to a cheap sofa from DFS or World of Leather! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Touche. Habitat actually :roll:
> 
> Anyway I'll carry on letting you girls bicker about the quality of your leather seats and how your fat asses is making it sag :wink:
Click to expand...

Habi-tat :lol: The clue is in the name :-*


----------



## graTT58

Has anybody sent a petition to Audi UK on this matter? I am sure that some correspondence to the motoring press, showing the strength of feeling among owners, might galvanise Audi into producing a fix or rectifying problems.

I am happy to start something as I am tired of the interior of my 2K mile TT looking worse than my 4 year old BMW!


----------



## shamster

Anyone else ever wondered why if this forum has such a good relationship with Audi they either don't recognise or do anything about this saggy seat issue?

I must admit it has me perplexed - didn't someone get together pictures of everyone's saggy seats and send them off to Audi CS? I remember reading about them in one of the car mags though - might've been Top Gear.

Yet nothing from Audi.

Anyone else?


----------



## Gordon B

Its the latest fashion item and everyone wants one.
Cool to be saggy


----------



## robokn

This has been done by MANY people on a few different forums, Audi just don't give a sh1t, and refuse to accept that there is a
problem with them


----------



## engies

Re-SAGGING SEATS
Am i correct in thinking that this problem appears to be on the fine nappa and silk nappa seats only and not affecting the Leather/Alcantara seats?


----------



## Ikon66

engies said:


> Re-SAGGING SEATS
> Am i correct in thinking that this problem appears to be on the fine nappa and silk nappa seats only and not affecting the Leather/Alcantara seats?


that is correct


----------



## engies

Thanks for your responce,cheers


----------



## tash

Got a response back from Audi CS, they believe the wear is acceptable and no warrenty repair/replacement will be covered.

They are however collating details to be passed to Audi....

Waste of time!


----------



## graTT58

I was interested to read that a selection of pictures had been sent to Top Gear magazine. However, given this is less of a consumer magazine compared to What Car?, Autocar etc, I doubt this would have much impact.
What Car? have a very good consumer section and this should be the next port of call - I will draft an article to submit to them.


----------



## Arne

Pics of my leather/alcantara seats in the TTS after 10 months/11.000km - the car has been used a lot for short daily to and from work trips, so a lot of "in and out" of the car.




























Very happy I made that choice, as the seats in my previous TT 2.0T with feinappa leather looked so bad after aprox. the same time/km.... :wink:

ps: the dark marks on the upper side bolster is just from my wet hands after just washing the car....


----------



## tash

Good stuff graTT58, feel like doing it myself


----------



## Arne

After some detailing of the leather this weekend:


----------



## graTT58

Tash, you should make your voice heard. The only way to combat Audi's arrogance is to hit them where it hurts - bad publicity.
In my mind, the best media to use is The Daily Telegraph motoring, What Car? magazine and What Car? online owner reviews, Autocar, Which? etc etc.
If everyone on here wrote a letter or email to just one of these publications, the message would get out - Audi quality is just a myth.


----------



## tash

Recieved a response, Audi are aware of the problem and they hope to make contact with a resolution via the centres

Just want it resolved and all will be happy.


----------



## graTT58

Are they suggesting there will be a retro-fix for existing cars? I think the problem lies with the softness of the leather and the seat structure.


----------



## Black Knight

the problem is basicaly the base center leather edge is stitched to the sides and this base leather edge doesnt have enough movement... when you sit at the center you push it in for like 3-4cm even, the edges dont have so much free travel available so the leather has to stretch.. it would better if the edges of the base werent stitched to the sides... or they should have been stiched deeper down in the seat at the hard base of the seat... the leather on the edges should have enough free movement so it doesnt have to stretch when push the center of the seat down with you ass.

you know the edge between the base and the side where dirt gets inside and you have to spread it and vacuum it... well if the stitches were deeper you'd have to and could be able to spread it more...

another solution would be to fit a lot harder foam below the seat base leather so it doesnt allow you to sink so deep inside with your ass - but that is the more uncomfortable solution..


----------



## GhosTTy

tash said:


> Recieved a response, Audi are aware of the problem and they hope to make contact with a resolution via the centres
> 
> Just want it resolved and all will be happy.


tash, i really hope they do come up with a fix, but i've been waiting since the end of 2007 (bought my car in may 07). my dealer took photos and entered details on DISS. Still waiting for audi to do something! :twisted: don't hold your breath


----------



## brittan

I'm feeling a bit left out of all this saggy seat thing:

This was taken today; 2 years and 15k miles old, and I'm not a featherweight!


----------



## jammyd

VicTT said:


> I'm feeling a bit left out of all this saggy seat thing:
> 
> This was taken today; 2 years and 15k miles old, and I'm not a featherweight!


I have one word for you... shame it can not be used in polite society


----------



## Redscouse

Taking my TT to Audi Stoke tomorrow for pictures and information. Ive been told over the phone today and via email that Audi are aware of this problem with the Mk2 seats and are slowly going to try and work through some of the people that have raised the issue.
After ive been tomorrow, they rekon it will take around 3-4 weeks before the parts Audi have issued as needing to go onto the car in replacement to those that are currently on it (different tape to be used on the base etc...) for them to arrive.
Stoke Audi have also got 2 R8 complaints with saggy seats, for which he will show me pictures of tomorrow and he says they are also going to be repaired


----------



## Black Knight

nice, i'll file a complaint too, although i trust our local croatian dealers will look at me in dismay and call security... i wish they'd issue a TSB or anything i can rub their faces in


----------



## Redscouse

Car went into Audi today, just for some pics and info on my car such as mileage... but i did mention that the seat was like that when i bought the car from them (after 4,000 miles).
They think i will have the car booked in to have the base replacement done within around 2 weeks...... so all i gotta do is sit back and wait now


----------



## Overhang

This is a pretty epic thread, and one i must say, that Im both glad to have read about and annoyed becasue its putting me off making a purchase.

We all work hard, and to lash out 30k on a TT with nappa and then have it sag like a cheap Ford, would really annoy the hell out of me and somewhat ruin the experience.

There have been a lot of "Audi have a fix for this" threads that die off and go silent.

Is the general thinking now that Audi DO have a fix and are actually taking this seat sagging issue seriously?
Have they put something official in writing or is all this hearsay?

I bet you £20 the 'fix' they are introducing was based on some rich R8 owner playing golf with the chairman of Audi and saying (in german obviously) "look here old fellow - these seats are a damnable nuisance, cant you sort it out old chap?"

Matt


----------



## Redscouse

Matt,

They wont release an official fix or make it public, as they know they will then have a mass of phone calls asking for their cars to be sorted. They are trying to sort out a few of the people that have complained about it (me being one) and if the fix works and is sucessful, then maybe they will do some sort of a recall?
But ill keep this thread updated anyway as im due to get mine fixed in the next 3-4 weeks now

Paul


----------



## patatus

Mine at 6000 miles (8 months). I have reported the problem to audi after 3 months.


----------



## tash

I have been advised by Audi CS that there is now a fix, car goes in on the 12th May for the rear spolier to be repair again, jumps when you hit a bump and to have the two front wheels repaired after they where scuffed last time it was in, hopeful the seats will be done at the same time....

Will let you know how I get on


----------



## piloTT

tash said:


> I have been advised by Audi CS that there is now a fix, car goes in on the 12th May for the rear spolier to be repair again, jumps when you hit a bump and to have the two front wheels repaired after they where scuffed last time it was in, hopeful the seats will be done at the same time....
> 
> Will let you know how I get on


Do you have a name or email address of your contact as Audi CS? dit they put anything in writing re the seat fix?


----------



## tash

Just the usual customer services e-mail with a suitably worded e-mail.

No e-mail just a number of calls, dealer service manager phoned me today so assume it was to advise on the repair so will advise


----------



## fd202

audi service told me that" this is an original leather,so it saggs by using it" this is so funny explanation. i hope they will find out a solution


----------



## tash

Had a call from Audi Customer services on Friday and from the dealer, car is booked in on the 22nd May for both seat squabs replacing, the revised squabs are on back order already but dealer believe's they will have them in time for when the car goes in.

.....hopefully you will all have the same sucess, Iwill advise when the replacements are fitted after my holiday, away for week from 22nd may


----------



## blake83

Hi all,

Thought I'd share a pic of my seats..

Anyone had experience from Australia regarding warranty service/treatment? Would be interested to hear as I have a couple of little issues with the car..

BTW Car has 26,000kms or 16k miles.


----------



## patatus

tash said:


> I have been advised by Audi CS that there is now a fix, car goes in on the 12th May for the rear spolier to be repair again, jumps when you hit a bump and to have the two front wheels repaired after they where scuffed last time it was in, hopeful the seats will be done at the same time....
> 
> Will let you know how I get on


Any update? Did you get your new seats? How do they look? Has the design changed?


----------



## Redscouse

patatus said:


> tash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been advised by Audi CS that there is now a fix, car goes in on the 12th May for the rear spolier to be repair again, jumps when you hit a bump and to have the two front wheels repaired after they where scuffed last time it was in, hopeful the seats will be done at the same time....
> 
> Will let you know how I get on
> 
> 
> 
> Any update? Did you get your new seats? How do they look? Has the design changed?
Click to expand...

If you look back at page 23 buddy, tash has actually replied with this near the bottom of the page........



> Had a call from Audi Customer services on Friday and from the dealer, car is booked in on the 22 May for both seat squabs replacing, the revised squabs are on back order already but delear believe they will have them in time for when the car goes in.
> 
> .....hopefully you will all have the same sucess and will advise when the replacements are fitted after my holiday, away for week from 22 may


----------



## tash

Car goes in on the 22nd May as new squabs are on back order, will let you know when they are fitted.


----------



## patatus

tash said:


> Car goes in on the 22nd May as new squabs are on back order, will let you know when they are fitted.


Oops. Sorry I missed your previous update. For some reason I thought I was from somebody else... looking forward to the 22nd!


----------



## Overhang

Now all i need to know is what a squab is / does.

Right now it is a loose relative of the squid, something for the more adventurous Mediterranean connoisseur to eat at perhaps a nice evening meal with a little wine.

However, whilst my mind runs riot, allowing Audi seat parts to be consumed as a light meal, I will let someone who has a clue, let me know they are not edible.

Matt


----------



## piloTT

Its the bit your arse comes into contact with!



Overhang said:


> Now all i need to know is what a squab is / does.
> 
> Right now it is a loose relative of the squid, something for the more adventurous Mediterranean connoisseur to eat at perhaps a nice evening meal with a little wine.
> 
> However, whilst my mind runs riot, allowing Audi seat parts to be consumed as a light meal, I will let someone who has a clue, let me know they are not edible.
> 
> Matt


----------



## Overhang

Definately off the menu then.


----------



## jammyd

Overhang said:


> Definately off the menu then.


Have you never had the delightful bottom feeding sushi thing???? I am sure it is meant to be a delicacy 

Back to the point anyway, I think I am going to take mine in and get it booked to be looked at! Off to the dealers the next chance I get


----------



## Kvn22

Hey guys sorry to be the one with the BAD NEWS but I can tell you that Audi does not have a solution yet on the SAGGING SEATS situation. My TT is only a few months old and my seats have been replaced two times and I'm back to square one. I took it very far up the ladder with Audi here in the US. I had meetings with Audi US and I even sat down with Audi of Manhattan service and parts director ( who's a very straight shooter and honest man) and one of the higher ups of Audi US and they confirm that Audi ( Hungary/Germany) emailed them both and clearly asked NOT to replace any more seats because the issue will keep on happening again. They did mention that they are working on it but no set time frame yet on a true fix. I can tell you myself, is not the leather (I had 3 seats already with the problem). Guys I'm as pissed as many of you guys are. Let's see if Audi makes it happen. Sorry for the bad news. Cheers from NYC


----------



## Wallsendmag

Kvn22 said:


> Hey guys sorry to be the one with the BAD NEWS but I can tell you that Audi does not have a solution yet on the SAGGING SEATS situation. My TT is only a few months old and my seats have been replaced two times and I'm back to square one. I took it very far up the ladder with Audi here in the US. I had meetings with Audi US and I even sat down with Audi of Manhattan service and parts director ( who's a very straight shooter and honest man) and one of the higher ups of Audi US and they confirm that Audi ( Hungary/Germany) emailed them both and clearly asked NOT to replace any more seats because the issue will keep on happening again. They did mention that they are working on it but no set time frame yet on a true fix. I can tell you myself, is not the leather (I had 3 seats already with the problem). Guys I'm as pissed as many of you guys are. Let's see if Audi makes it happen. Sorry for the bad news. Cheers from NYC


Maybe thats right on your side of the pond but over here Audi have been testing a replacement design. :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

wallsendmag said:


> Kvn22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys sorry to be the one with the BAD NEWS but I can tell you that Audi does not have a solution yet on the SAGGING SEATS situation. My TT is only a few months old and my seats have been replaced two times and I'm back to square one. I took it very far up the ladder with Audi here in the US. I had meetings with Audi US and I even sat down with Audi of Manhattan service and parts director ( who's a very straight shooter and honest man) and one of the higher ups of Audi US and they confirm that Audi ( Hungary/Germany) emailed them both and clearly asked NOT to replace any more seats because the issue will keep on happening again. They did mention that they are working on it but no set time frame yet on a true fix. I can tell you myself, is not the leather (I had 3 seats already with the problem). Guys I'm as pissed as many of you guys are. Let's see if Audi makes it happen. Sorry for the bad news. Cheers from NYC
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe thats right on your side of the pond but over here Audi have been testing a replacement design. :wink:
Click to expand...

Agreed.... my TT went into Audi 2 weeks ago, im just waiting on a phone call to confirm when my car has to go in


----------



## Kvn22

I'm glad to hear guys. Please post the solution if and when your seats get fixed. Thanks


----------



## zmoke

I complained sagging driver seat cushion seat to my local Audi "Niederlassung" here in south Germany.
They took pictures and contacted to Audi Ingolstadt.
Answer from HQ was straigh: Seats are leather, leather is natural material and leather behaves like this.
Seat will not be replaced by Audi GmbH.
Of cource my local Audi retailer does not take this cost for them just to make me happy.
This is Germany and Audi is German company.
I also requested local retailer to ask from ingolstadt wether this will be fixed in near future in case I buy TTS.
Answer from Audi GmbH was that seats will not be redesigned for this model.

I still have bad looking seats but I'm already used to it.
It's a feature, not fault.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> It's a feature, not fault.


 You're having a laugh.


----------



## mikemg

Had mine replaced on MY08 TTS

Auidi CS approved and dealer replaced with thicker padding and different heat pad connector about 6 weeks ago 
The seat has kept its shape with no sign of sagging

Hope this is encouraging News



Kvn22 said:


> Hey guys sorry to be the one with the BAD NEWS but I can tell you that Audi does not have a solution yet on the SAGGING SEATS situation. My TT is only a few months old and my seats have been replaced two times and I'm back to square one. I took it very far up the ladder with Audi here in the US. I had meetings with Audi US and I even sat down with Audi of Manhattan service and parts director ( who's a very straight shooter and honest man) and one of the higher ups of Audi US and they confirm that Audi ( Hungary/Germany) emailed them both and clearly asked NOT to replace any more seats because the issue will keep on happening again. They did mention that they are working on it but no set time frame yet on a true fix. I can tell you myself, is not the leather (I had 3 seats already with the problem). Guys I'm as pissed as many of you guys are. Let's see if Audi makes it happen. Sorry for the bad news. Cheers from NYC


----------



## Toshiba

Unless you have a campaign number i don't believe it.

Base padding is 8J0 881 361/2 - this is the same part as fitted to all models from 2006.


----------



## mikemg

To give you the background to the seat replacement

I complained about sagging driver seat on MY08 TTS in March 09 plus a lack of padding which caused a sharp object to stick up from the seat (right at the back) causing me some pain when sitting as i had recently had a hip replacement

The chief technician at Dealers agreed that it was a very uncomfortable seat and that the padding had collapsed

They contacted Audi CS UK and got immediate approval

Within 2 days they replaced leather seat base + padding and changed heat pad connector

The seat is a substantial improvemen and is better than at first delivery in July 08 as it originally showed signs of sagging in first few weeks and progressively got worse

I can only tell you that it is not showing any signs of sagging in over 6 weeks driving

I have no idea of part no.s used or Campaign no's


----------



## DannyC

Just to throw my hat in the ring, I took my TTSR in to Camberley Audi last week when the roof decided to stop going up and reported the seat; just got a call back to say they've been given authorisation from Audi to repair and the parts should be here in a week or so..

Will take some before and after pics and let you know!


----------



## gt-rs

mines done 8)


----------



## Toshiba

Looks like its starting to sag already..

So the campaign or TB number is?
It will say it on your invoice.


----------



## gt-rs

no campaign or TB number. What are these?
The padding feels firmer and the leather appears harder then before.


----------



## Toshiba

If this was a "fix" it would have either a campaign number or a TB (Technical Bulletin) this instructs the dealer what to order for which cars (VIN number) and what and how they can charge it back to Audi UK.

Neither of the above means, its not a fix.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

No offence,but if that's the fix I'll not bother,I'll leave mine as they are.


----------



## patatus

tash said:


> Car goes in on the 22nd May as new squabs are on back order, will let you know when they are fitted.


Hi tash, any update? did you get your new seats fitted?


----------



## docTTor999

My dealer has the new parts on back order too. Anyone else have any more info.


----------



## GhosTTy

My dealer has also confirmed that there is a 'proper fix' for this problem. My sagging seat complaint was entered by them on DISS at the end of 2007. I've been waiting ever since. 
There is a back order for this newly released fix. I'm told it's a 'kit' of parts including new leather and a redesigned seat squab. Will be booked in when the kit arrives. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Redscouse

Mines in Monday 8th June for a day or day and a half.

I get a TT-S while i wait for mine also


----------



## Toshiba

campaign number pls....


----------



## docTTor999

I have asked mine for the number they say 'confidential', assures me there is one though.


----------



## Toshiba

Which dealer/s have confirmed - and how do they know yours is one in need of modification?


----------



## patatus

Went to my dealer today to ask for the fix. Answer: they are not aware of any fix and advised to try to contact Audi Customer Service as they were not able to help. Waiting for Audi Customer Service to come back to me (probably on monday). This is driving me crazy... :roll:


----------



## mikef4uk

I have a sneaky suspicion the only real fix would be alacantara seat pads, I just can't see for the life on me how that design of squab can stretch (as leather does) and return to it's original shape


----------



## tash

Mines done.

New squab seems to be of a thicker buildup, feels as if foam is firmer, stiching down sides goes deeper and there is a felt material down the centre console side with more felt where the seat belt buckle is.

Will see how it goes but looks much better


----------



## patatus

Got a call from Audi Customer Service today regarding the issue, here is the official response from them:

- There is no known issue with sagging seats on the TT
- There is no such thing as official fix for the problem (which doesn't exist)

It was definitely bullshit. After insisting that this was a known problem, the answer I got was audi is probably working on it... :roll:

So, to tash and others who got their seats replaced, can you please give the name of your dealer, location, and the name of the person you talked to about this issue? These bastards are just bullshitting us all... :roll: If I have to go to another dealer to get my seats fixed, I will...


----------



## piloTT

My dealer told me that after almost 2 years that they are now prepared to fix the "lump" in the seat squad (connector block for heated seat) but they wont fix the sagging bit because "they all have them"!


----------



## Toshiba

tash said:


> Mines done.
> felt material down the centre console side with more felt where the seat belt buckle is.


Always been like that.
No part number changes for the seat base as of yesterday.
No changes to the covers since last year.


----------



## graTT58

Could those that have had a positive reaction from the dealer network name the co-operative dealers please?

Those dealers that plead ignorance should also be named and shamed!

Thanks!


----------



## jammyd

Guy's if you do not want to post your dealers name, drop the Admin/Mods a PM with the details and then we can chase it up. but as Tosh has said, there is no campaign number, so it is not an offical fix.


----------



## Redscouse

Not saying it is an official fix.... but..... mines going in a week yesterday and Audi have told me its a fix that has been tested successfully elsewhere, they are going to do the fix on a few more TT's including mine and if the results are good, they will then and only then, release it as an official fix


----------



## Toshiba

There is a TB i have found today (not a campaign). My guy wont give me the number (internal only) but says the best thing to do is goto the dealer, ask for the warranty people and tell them to check with the workshop controller as something has been sent.

This is not a we will fix it TB, its a submit details to AUK and they'll consider it on a case by case basis.
But 100% no new parts that i can see. Might be under a ATP however.

When i get more, i'll post it.


----------



## tash

Toshiba there is felt on the passenger side but on the new squab there is a section about 100mm square which comes up over the bolster at the belt buckle the passenger side doesnt, mines an 07 57

The new squab is totally different to the passenger not to look at initially but the build up of it is diffferent, leather finish is different to the touch, thicker buildup to the leather, stiching goes further down between the bolster and squab face, foam is firmer and upto now there is no change to the look of the squab at all. With the old one when you sat in as soon as you got out it never went back to shape the new one does, the side bolster also ended up with creases and the top coat wore off easily....

To get mine changed I wrote 3 e-mails of escalting venom until I got a suitable response, in the final e-mail I advised I would send the link for the this thread to the Editor of What Car and Auto Express, I also advised I would seek consumer advice and claim the goods wheren't fit for purpose, I also copied a link from a German website which advised that the fix had been found and that squabs where being replaced, it gave details on the amendments made to the squab design, this effects the TT, A5 and R8....it worked as ACS phoned me at least twice a week until the squab was replaced

The dealer had no involvement they just waited for authorisation from Audi and details of the new part codes, if any one works for an Audi delear I will pass you there details so you can contact them in a business sense to assist all the unhappy owners of sagging seats


----------



## GhosTTy

tash, please could you post some pictures to show the differences.


----------



## Toshiba

After


----------



## GhosTTy

Toshiba said:


> After


Yep, the sagging has completely gone! Not sure about the added felt piece though. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

Mine seems ok after 1 year, can't reall expect much better tbh.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Kinell Tosh,I wouldn't put up that seat base,looks terrible.Mine's an 08 08 plate and the leather at the rear of the base has been stretching since day 1.I put a complaint in to Audi ASAP.The really weird thing now is that as the miles roll by the stretch in the leather is slowly moving right to the back of the seat base and is now nearly as good as new.I'm now somewhat uneasy about going for the fix in case it ends up looking worse than the original.I don't seem to have any puckering at all around the mid joint in the base. :?


----------



## Toshiba

i really can't be bothered if I'm honest.
I love the leather seats and wouldn't have anything else - if thats normal, ok I'll mention it when it goes in the next time.
Was just hoping to get a TB number.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> I love the leather seats and wouldn't have anything else


 Same here,the Alcantara just doesn't look the bis.
I was well aware of the saggy seat problem before I ordered mine and all the demos and secondhand dealer cars I saw suffered the same problem as yours to a mostly greater degree,still wasn't tempted to get alcantara.Leather + extended looks A1 even with a bit of sagging.


----------



## moncler1

IHave had notification from my dealer that the new seat base and leather 'kit' is due today with them for both driver and passanger seats on my Dec. reg. TTS.

He told me that Audi have a fix, I had to send photo's of both seats to the dealer.

Will advise when they are fitted.

The sagging leather is not a problem for me so much as the lack of adding and 'lumps' towards the back of the seat base.


----------



## tash

Will post some pictures been using the car all week and no signs of any sagging yet so fingers crossed


----------



## Redscouse

Right, just wanna say a few words.....

Firstly i registered my interest in the 'sagging seat' issue with Audi mainly because i didnt want to miss the boat if a fix did come out to those that had complained. All i did was send an email to my local garage and told them about the issue, i got a reply saying they would get back to me if they heard anything.
To be honest, i thought that was that...... and they would forget about me. But within one month i had a call to book my car in for a fix, which as far as i can see is a trial and not a Confirmed fix.

Anyway, had my seat done yesterday, here is a before and after.........

BEFORE........

















AFTER.......









Paul


----------



## piloTT

Redscouse,
Did they do both seats or just the drivers? if just the drivers, do you see a visible difference between the two?


----------



## Redscouse

piloTT said:


> Redscouse,
> Did they do both seats or just the drivers? if just the drivers, do you see a visible difference between the two?


Just the drivers buddy, and there is no visible difference between the 2 no. Although the drivers side does now feel a bit more stiff, yet more comfortable. The only time you can tell is if you fell the both of the seats at the same time, but that still isnt a huge difference

Paul


----------



## Sonatina

Hey Paul! Great to meet you at Awesome today buddy! Impressed with the work on the driver's seat - good as new!

Cheers, Mark Sonatina


----------



## blake83

FYI,

Had my drivers seat inspected by Audi HO Australia in conjunction with Audi Parramatta.

Have found that on a case by case basis that my seat covering is not fitted correctly and has resulted in excessive sagging of the material.

I have been advised that a NEW part with new materials/design will be available shortly to fix this problem. There is a TB which shows photos of some of the affected cars to help identifying the defect easier, I was not given any numbers e.t.c

This was great service on Audi's behalf as I did not need to make phone calls e.t.c I was advised by all of this from the service manager.

Also advised that if the passenger seat starts playing up to an extent that it's faulty that it may have to get replaced with the newer designed squab.


----------



## mosoboh

i think ive fixed the sagging prob will post pics soon


----------



## Scooby-Doo

There seems to be an extra strip of felt/alcantara by the seat belt ???


----------



## Black Knight

Scooby-Doo said:


> There seems to be an extra strip of felt/alcantara by the seat belt ???


I have that on mine too, probably so the seatbelt doesnt rub on the leather..


----------



## Jae

This is now raised with Audi AG. My contact stated the following.

1. Any warranty claim is covered by the Audi Manafacturers Warranty for the first 2 years
2. Any subsequent warranty period is provided by the Country CS (Audi UK for example) and they apply THEIR version of the warranty.

That said, if the seat is sagging, it should be fixed under point 1 in these cases. The issue seems to be that there is no underlying fix issued by Audi AG (or its not communicated very well).

Audi AG have been directed to this thread, and by the note taking in my meeting yesterday, they feel concerned that its being addressed inconsistanty in the UK and other countries.

My contact has been invited to provide feedback via myself, which I hope they will.

Lets see how we get on.

BR

Jae


----------



## legis

Mine is going in for replacement in a couple of weeks. According to my dealer the information comes from Audi AG and orders are also placed with them.


----------



## Toshiba

Dealers rung me saying a repair kits here for mine.
New leather, new foam base and a revised seat frame.


----------



## Redscouse

Toshiba said:


> Dealers rung me saying a repair kits here for mine.
> New leather, new foam base and a revised seat frame.


Campaign Number?


----------



## Toshiba

I do have it wrote down, just not to hand.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Redscouse said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dealers rung me saying a repair kits here for mine.
> New leather, new foam base and a revised seat frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Campaign Number?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Toshiba said:


> I do have it wrote down, just not to hand.


 :roll: :wink:

Pull the other one Kev :lol:


----------



## Jeffe

:-| No sagging seats yet.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Took mine in for an oil sevice on Saturday and listed on the worksheet was a note saying they wanted photographs of my saggy seat to send on to Audi UK.Well my saggy seat,as posted before,is getting better with age to the extent that the fold in the leather has virtually disappeared at the rear of the seat,    ,and my drivers seat is as good as new.I declined the offer of having my seat leather replaced,mainly due to the photos and comments here regarding the new leatherand the comment from the fitter that they could never tension the seat to the same standard as the supplier.Whilst I was waiting for my car to be serviced I had a good look at the leather in other cars in the showroom,A3 , A4,A5 etc and the quality of the leather was terrible compared to the fine nappa in the TT,very hard and unforgiving and felt like cheap grained plastic.The only exception was an S4 with bi- colour recaros,very nice.


----------



## docTTor999

Who else is getting probs with the new seats being too hard? I am looking to get mine done soon and would like to know if I should bother or just do it before I sell the car?


----------



## blake83

docTTor999 said:


> Who else is getting probs with the new seats being too hard? I am looking to get mine done soon and would like to know if I should bother or just do it before I sell the car?


I've been thinking the same, Audi has my seat base ready to go in but I dont want it installed if its rock hard.. Considering just leaving them the way they are.


----------



## legis

blake83 said:


> I've been thinking the same, Audi has my seat base ready to go in but I dont want it installed if its rock hard.. Considering just leaving them the way they are.


Same here, I have delayed mine until after the summer. Quite often I have trips for 350miles and as it is now I have no problems doing those without rest stops. If the new seat base is as hard as they say then I will not replace it. Comfort over visual for me.


----------



## michaelnkaren

i am taking my TT back to Audi next week after reading about this being as common as it is since reading on hear, it's shocking you don't expect this sort of build quality from Audi. Audi TT Roadster 5 months old 3600 miles. Whats the best way to go about this with Audi when i take the car in??


----------



## Rogue

My dealer advised me yesterday that they were waiting on a parts kit being put together from Audi.
After reading the comments above, I'm not sure if I want them fixed now!

Rogue


----------



## DannyC

I've now had mine done, and while it is a little harder, I wouldn't say it's made a significant difference to the comfort..

Before:









After:









One other difference I noticed which is minor, but seems a little odd is a new suede(?) piece next to the seatbelt buckle;


----------



## Redscouse

Hi Danny

Nice, look back at the last page and you will see my before and after pictures, and like me i dont feel too much difference in comfort although it is slightly harder to sit on, but not to the extend i would moan about it.
The suede piece is to stop the seatbelt rubbing against your side leather 

Paul


----------



## m4rky

Redscouse said:


> Hi Danny
> 
> Nice, look back at the last page and you will see my before and after pictures, and like me i dont feel too much difference in comfort although it is slightly harder to sit on, but not to the extend i would moan about it.
> The suede piece is to stop the seatbelt rubbing against your side leather
> 
> Paul


So Paul would you recommend this as yours has been sorted for a while and I think its time to get mine done too :?:

Cheers Mark


----------



## Redscouse

m4rky said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Danny
> 
> Nice, look back at the last page and you will see my before and after pictures, and like me i dont feel too much difference in comfort although it is slightly harder to sit on, but not to the extend i would moan about it.
> The suede piece is to stop the seatbelt rubbing against your side leather
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> So Paul would you recommend this as yours has been sorted for a while and I think its time to get mine done too :?:
> 
> Cheers Mark
Click to expand...

Hi Mark

Nice to meet you the other night mate.

I would recommend it as i dont notice that much difference in the 'bum feel' so to speak (oo-er!!) :roll: If you look closely you can see that the base of the new seat is more of a matt leather but the one before and the one on your passenger seat is a bit more glossy and shiney. If you are going the next West Mids meet or the evenTT09 you can have a look buddy.
No sagging as of yet, and mine were bad before to be honest

Paul


----------



## GhosTTy

Mine's booked in for the new 'seat repair kit' next week.

BTW: all leather seats go a bit shiny if not properly cleaned and nourished with conditioner. Try Gliptone Liquid Leather. I've use it on all the leather since new (May 2007) and they have retained the matt finish they had when new. Especially good for the steering wheel, which looks awful when shiny IMO.


----------



## noobly

Hi

Getting my drivers seat sorted this Friday. After going back to the dealer in November 08 and again in June (at their request) for photo's to be sent to Audi, I had heard nothing. I chased them early this week to say I was disssapointed with the lack of feedback/update - then had a call back saying that Audi had now approved the fix for my car and the parts were miraculously arriving on Wednesday.

Certainly get the impression here that they are taking a very reactive approach and only resolving those who continue to hassle!?

Anyway lets hope the match and comfort are ok..


----------



## X4RCN

Seems like a lot of you have saggy bottoms these days, you need to speak to the stealers and get them replaced....... i did!!
You have to be firm though.

Karen


----------



## Ikon66

X4RCN said:


> You have to be firm though.
> 
> Karen


unlike audi leather seats :roll:


----------



## piloTT

Mine is going in tomorrow to be done....finaly! Was told that they are assesed on a "case by case" basis.


----------



## YSFS

i'm ordering pretty soon and i was just wondering if this happens on the just the fine nappa or on the impulse leather too?


----------



## docTTor999

Hi guys

For those that have had it done is this a one day job? Also did you get both seats done or just the driver? I think in terms of symmetry you prob need both done at the same time?


----------



## GhosTTy

piloTT said:


> Mine is going in tomorrow to be done....finaly! Was told that they are assesed on a "case by case" basis.


Mine's in for the fix next week. How did you get on today?


----------



## piloTT

GhosTTy said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is going in tomorrow to be done....finaly! Was told that they are assesed on a "case by case" basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's in for the fix next week. How did you get on today?
Click to expand...

Will post some pic's tomorrow but on the whole Im reasonably pleased. Colour match is good (mineral grey), leather feel is VERY different, not so much "fine nappa" any more but now feels like "sandpaper nappa". It looks Ok though...... Slight change to the design, particularly the seam that joins the bolster to the base.


----------



## GhosTTy

piloTT said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is going in tomorrow to be done....finaly! Was told that they are assesed on a "case by case" basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's in for the fix next week. How did you get on today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will post some pic's tomorrow but on the whole Im reasonably pleased. Colour match is good (mineral grey), leather feel is VERY different, not so much "fine nappa" any more but now feels like "sandpaper nappa". It looks Ok though...... Slight change to the design, particularly the seam that joins the bolster to the base.
Click to expand...

I'm a little worried that the driver and passenger seats will look mismatched. Is this the case?


----------



## piloTT

Here you go..... the modified seat base.


----------



## GhosTTy

It looks like they've stitched a support band to the underside of the leather.


----------



## docTTor999

Im worried re the mismatching as well. Any comments on this?


----------



## piloTT

docTTor999 said:


> Im worried re the mismatching as well. Any comments on this?


As I said, It LOOKS like a good colour match, its only when you feel it do you notice a difference, but this could be down to the fact that its just a different piece of leather and there will always be variations from sample to sample (this was the case in my first Mk2 with nappa), Or, it could be that they are deliberatley using a different grade of leather for the revised base. On the whole I am pleased, it certainly looks better than it did before.

You can also see that they have added a piece of suede to the seat, at the point where the seatbelt touches the seat, this will stop the "squeeking" that happens there but it is now different to the passenger seat.


----------



## Redscouse

Im glad others are starting to find the fix acceptable, as im still happy with mine 3 months down the line


----------



## mooret

Anyone know if they have applied the fix to new cars? Mines due to be built at the beginning of September!


----------



## GhosTTy

My sagging seat is having an uplift today. :roll: Hope I don't regret it. I'm worried that the Magma Red leather may not match with the passenger seat. Fingers, crossed. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Redscouse

GhosTTy said:


> My sagging seat is having an uplift today. :roll: Hope I don't regret it. I'm worried that the Magma Red leather may not match with the passenger seat. Fingers, crossed. [smiley=end.gif]


Let us know how it looks buddy, would be interesting to see if they match the colour and feel on the red colour


----------



## Ikon66

just gave the seats a clean and feed and I'm really happy that after 11 months but only about 6000 miles my seats are still looking good imho




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## GhosTTy

Seat base has been replaced. Its definitely a thicker leather. Has a less smooth nappa feel about it. Much firmer. Colour match is good. I'll see how it is after a few weeks. The dealer has done few now and no-one has come back unhappy.
I'll add some photos tomorrow.


----------



## patatus

Ikon66 said:


> just gave the seats a clean and feed and I'm really happy that after 11 months but only about 6000 miles my seats are still looking good imho
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


They look like they are brand new... I wish I had your butt. Not sure how they are still looking like this. Lucky you.


----------



## Kvn22

Any true fix from Audi yet? Thanks guys


----------



## zorpas

Ikon66 said:


> just gave the seats a clean and feed and I'm really happy that after 11 months but only about 6000 miles my seats are still looking good imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Wow Paul your sealts look like new, excellent !


----------



## Bucks85th

Hi All,

Is there a reference number (or similar) to quote to the dealers for this issue. I've looked back over the last few pages and have not seen one listed (maybe edit the original post to add it at the top?)

I'm off to Audi next Tuesday for some other bits & bobs and was going to mention this, firstly without a reference number just to see how they react, and then mention the ref as additonal 'ammo' should they prove difficult.

Moochos grassyarse!

Jim


----------



## m4rky

Hi All

Well I've had both of my front seats sorted today by my dealer and I think the repair looks very good. As has been said before the colour match is excellent and there are a few differences to look at.

The seat is definitely firmer but I think its actually far more comfortable and is certainly more supportive than before. I'll see how I get on and keep you posted as I do many miles a week.

My first impression is very good


----------



## Black Knight

GhosTTy said:


> It looks like they've stitched a support band to the underside of the leather.


it looks like they've done exactly what i was talking about on this thread. they unhooked the edge of the base from the sides. the base was stiched to the sides and when you sit on it and push it down the rigid sides pull on the base edge through the stitch causing the stretching. if the base wasnt stitched at all to the sides it would be like a solo cushion - it wouldnt sag, you'd just sit on it and press it with your bum, nothing would cause the stretching action.

but they didnt unhook it all the way from the sides, just the rear part, i guess they figured out that's enough because most of the weight is there. it is also smart because the "crevis" between the base and sides usually fills up with lint and dirt, hard to vacuum it


----------



## brice1ie

Hey,
Is this just an Audi UK mod... or is this throughout all Audi's... as ive a french car (in france) and wondering if i can get my seats done here in France by Audi!


----------



## m4rky

m4rky said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well I've had both of my front seats sorted today by my dealer and I think the repair looks very good. As has been said before the colour match is excellent and there are a few differences to look at.
> 
> The seat is definitely firmer but I think its actually far more comfortable and is certainly more supportive than before. I'll see how I get on and keep you posted as I do many miles a week.
> 
> My first impression is very good


UPDATE

I've now done 1200 miles since the seats were fixed and they are still more comfortable and supportive than before but I prefer a firmer seat (Feel free to insert jokes here) 

The only issue I have is that they now take ages to heat up :? They used to hit full temperature within about 10 minutes and now it takes a good 20 minutes :?

I guess its down to the extra material and the heating element having to get through all of that - Otherwise I would still recommend the repair being carried out


----------



## Redscouse

Mark,

Since ive had mine done (and ive done a good 5K miles now since) mine has not budged in terms of sagging. Its all good.

I also notice it takes longer for the seats to heat up, but i wouldnt say 20 minutes?! 

Paul


----------



## shamster

I was one of the first to get the repair done but it takes bloody ages to book the car in. 

Mine is going back in again on Monday as the passenger side one they did isn't as good as the driver side. This is the second time they've had a go too.

However, I've got the same problem with the heated part too. Although I would say not only do they take longer to warm up but I'm pretty sure they don't get as warm/even hot  as they used too.


----------



## Redscouse

Did you have the passenger one done as that was sagging also, or did they do the two as standard...... as i havent had my passenger one done.... no need to as its ok


----------



## m4rky

Redscouse said:


> Did you have the passenger one done as that was sagging also, or did they do the two as standard...... as i havent had my passenger one done.... no need to as its ok


Paul

I had both mine done at the same time as I didn't want them looking different - the dealer was really good about it

Mark


----------



## Redscouse

m4rky said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the passenger one done as that was sagging also, or did they do the two as standard...... as i havent had my passenger one done.... no need to as its ok
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> I had both mine done at the same time as I didn't want them looking different - the dealer was really good about it
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Mark,

Only had my drivers one done, and it isnt that noticably different really. If it was, i would of took it straight back :lol:

Paul


----------



## shamster

Both of mine were done about a month apart, drivers one first and then the passenger one, although they had to resubmit to Audi to get the passenger seat done after I pointed out the differences in style and also the fact that I was concerned about colour matching. Not to mention that the passenger one needed to get done anyway - it's not a one seater car.


----------



## Jonna

GhosTTy said:


> Seat base has been replaced. Its definitely a thicker leather. Has a less smooth nappa feel about it. Much firmer. Colour match is good. I'll see how it is after a few weeks. The dealer has done few now and no-one has come back unhappy.
> I'll add some photos tomorrow.


Pics? - I've got the Magma red interior and currently talking to my stealer about a possible replacement/fix.

Would really like to see the new seat base in this colour....


----------



## Pete225

I had my seat bases replaced last week. Pretty happy with the results. The base is slightly firmer, but does not feel any different when driving.

I have magma and the colour match is good. The new leather has a matt finish (as expected), in comparison to the rest of the seat which has a slightly shiney look to it due to wear and tear. The stitching of the new base obviously looks new compared to the stitching of the rest of the seat (mainly discolouration on old stitching).

I also found a parts list (unintentionally left by the stealer) of the parts that were fitted to my car. Each seat base kit costs £850, which I assume excludes labour.


----------



## Black Knight

can you post part numbers? my dealer is pretending no seat fix exists? are they different to old seat base part number?


----------



## m4rky

Black Knight said:


> can you post part numbers? my dealer is pretending no seat fix exists? are they different to old seat base part number?


I dont know what their problem is - All they do is take photos send them off to Audi and its agreed - The decision or at least in my case was not down to the dealer but they were very helpful anyway


----------



## cyrusir

guys, do you know if they will repair these on out of warranty cars?

i recently bought a 07 tt that is out of warranty since april, my drivers seat shows the signs of sagging as pictured here, what are my chances of a repair given that it would obviously have occured when the car was in warranty

also im in ireland, does anyone know if the dealers here have heard of this issue?


----------



## djtex

I have just received the approval for both of my seats to be done, though I have been warned that the colour may not match perfectly as the leather will have faded as the car is 2 years old. Given that this is blatantly a design issue, hence why there is a fix and Audi are paying for it, would it not be unreasonable to have the entire seat replaced? Two tone red leather could potentially affect the resale value do you think?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> Two tone red leather could potentially affect the resale value do you think?


Not as much as SAGGY seats


----------



## matthyde83

I think mine are going already! I've had the car less than a month from new!!!!!


----------



## 675triple

matthyde83 said:


> I think mine are going already! I've had the car less than a month from new!!!!!


SNAP!


----------



## cyrusir

cyrusir said:


> guys, do you know if they will repair these on out of warranty cars?
> 
> i recently bought a 07 tt that is out of warranty since april, my drivers seat shows the signs of sagging as pictured here, what are my chances of a repair given that it would obviously have occured when the car was in warranty
> 
> also im in ireland, does anyone know if the dealers here have heard of this issue?


any idea folks?


----------



## 675triple

cyrusir said:


> i recently bought a 07 tt that is out of warranty


Howcome its out of warranty already? - High mileage? Or dont you get the 3rd year of warranty in Ireland? :?


----------



## cyrusir

2 year warranty here


----------



## graTT58

I would aim for a healthy goodwill contribution from Audi anyway.


----------



## PhantomTTS

I received my TTS last week. I'm watching this very carefully as I'm hoping not to fall foul of the same thing. I mentioned the sagging seat issue to the dealer and apparently they are fully aware theres a problem and said should I have any issues to go straight back to them.

Something I noticed is that my seats in my car feel much firmer than that of the TT and TTS I test drove a couple of months ago..perhaps audi have changed the manufacture? I did ask and the dealer couldnt confirm nor deny it. Fingers crossed ey?!


----------



## Hadaak

have had mine for two months and 6000 km. no sagging seats. magma red leather.


----------



## graTT58

Having complained to my dealer that they had not done a good repair to my seats, I was told that Audi would not pay for the 'official fix' as my seats were not bad enough!

Ive had enough of it and they can poke the car......im looking forward to another BMW asap.


----------



## Strelok

Hi,

I just created a facebook group about this problem (with a link to this topic too), everyone should join and talk about it to friends.

Maybe if enough people join, it will force Audi to really change its politics about this!
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=154310084620

And the same problem in french:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=156667983204

Strelok


----------



## graTT58

Good initiative.

What makes me so angry is that Audi now acknowledge the problem, but will only apply the fix if the sagging is really bad - those with less sagging, they are choosing to ignore.

Audi dont seem to care less about their customers, their cars, or what people think of them. I will never buy or recommend one again.


----------



## Strelok

Well maybe in the UK they aknowledge it. 
Here in France, I tried to contact 2 audi garages, and both told me the same thing "we won't even ask audi about that, its normal, every leather car have this".

Even when I told them that on my last audi TT mk1, after 9 years the leather was still perfect...


----------



## d6mms

get watchdog involved again, they might then do something then.


----------



## ScoobyTT

No mention of Southampton Audi in this thread. Has anyone had saggy seats sorted by them or experience of their attitude towards the issue? :?:


----------



## wozzie

Has anybody else had creases in the new seat base? My dealer phoned me to say the new base has got creases in and wants me to take a look before they fit it!

Just wondered if anybody else had this and if they stretch out once fitted?


----------



## Blanchie

Well I think mine are going the same way after 7 days of ownership and 403 miles, will post a pic at the weekend, but without wanting to go through 32 pages of posts, any body with the Alcantara have this prob as well or is it just those with a full leather fettish?
Cheers.


----------



## patatus

Blanchie said:


> Well I think mine are going the same way after 7 days of ownership and 403 miles, will post a pic at the weekend, but without wanting to go through 32 pages of posts, any body with the Alcantara have this prob as well or is it just those with a full leather fettish?
> Cheers.


Do you have the redesigned seat base? or the old one?


----------



## TT-Newbie

Mine's coming up for 3 months old (1500 miles) and the drivers seat is already starting to sag.

Looks like a trip to the dealers on Monday ...

Maybe Audi have cutback production to solve the issue?


----------



## electech

Mine is booked in next week to have the seat done.
I first complained about it when the car had its first service at about 5000 miles, I then complained about it on its second annual service last week at 7800 miles.
The dealer took some photos and sent them off to Audi and they agreed to change the seat base.
I have to say that if is wasn't for this forum I would not have known that there was a problem.
My thanks to all the people for the posts about it.


----------



## Rugbyleaguer

Just a quick one, picked up my new TT today (TDI S-line Ibis White) however was a little miffed at signs of creasing on the high sides ( I know its unavoidable to catch them getting in and out ) but surely it shouldn't do it already. They are the Alcantara ones btw. Also pissed off that the Ipod connection has an adapter (No. 10) missing and just my luck its the one I need. Typical all the rest are there. :twisted:


----------



## Alan Sl

I have read that some TT owners are concerned on hearing that the seat base replacement kit is harder than the original and therefore thinking twice about having the base changed.

I have just visited my Audi dealer and noticed that their show room TT has the new base fitted. I have sat in the car, though the seat is definately fimer than the original, and has the suede edge next to the seat delt buckle.It feels fine.

My advice is if you are thinking about the replacement base check out the model in the show room first as it should have the new seat base as standard

Regards

Al


----------



## r.c.y.k.

Hi, i am new to the forum, and i have a question about sagging seats. I am looking to order a new 2010 tts and pick up in may, will mine has updated base?


----------



## north_wales_tt

Chester Audi will be changing my drivers seat base on December 8th, along with the BOSE amplifier which has gone unusually quite. I have requested that both drivers and passenger are changed, but I am still waiting for a response on this.
To be fair to Audi Chester, I emailed the photo's to them of the offending seat base and I had the go ahead to have it changed two days later  .


----------



## likenoother

5 months old TTS , 
i have lots of problem with Wind noise , they have had it in for 4 times , but cant solve it , Really irritating wind noise 70mph it feels like the door is open , but they say that they cant fix it , beacuse they cant drive in 70mph in our roads here in sweden , anyone have tips for me to go on ?

And this is some sagging seats to


----------



## Hadaak

I think I have a brilliant idea here: I suggest that all TT mk2 owners send their buttocks to Audi for revision ! there might simply be a buttocks shape that can be fixed by Audi Buttock Engineering Team 

just kidding


----------



## likenoother

Audi sent me an Mail me today about the Sagging Seats, they will replace the Base Seat for me , ill will post pics later on when its done .

cheers Andre


----------



## gunneredw1

What address do you email to get the seats replaced?.
Do you attach photos? Just not sure which proccess to follow


----------



## north_wales_tt

gunneredw1 said:


> What address do you email to get the seats replaced?.
> Do you attach photos? Just not sure which proccess to follow


I sent my photo's to the warranty manager at my local dealer (Chester Audi), who in turn sent them to Audi UK, who gave me the thumbs up for repair 24 hrs later.


----------



## gunneredw1

north_wales_tt said:


> gunneredw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What address do you email to get the seats replaced?.
> Do you attach photos? Just not sure which proccess to follow
> 
> 
> 
> I sent my photo's to the warranty manager at my local dealer (Chester Audi), who in turn sent them to Audi UK, who gave me the thumbs up for repair 24 hrs later.
Click to expand...

24 hours? not long then, my car needs to be serviced. hopefully if i get the go ahead ill be able to get this done at same time.
what was your year of car and milegae?


----------



## sTTranger

word of warning guys, i didnt bother getting my seat changes, bought my tts in 2008, 58 plate, so far there was a recal on the roadster, didnt tell me till it failed and on the bose amp.

I couldnt believe how quickly me seats got creased, but i just lived with it. Not like i could see it when i was driving :?


----------



## north_wales_tt

gunneredw1 said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gunneredw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What address do you email to get the seats replaced?.
> Do you attach photos? Just not sure which proccess to follow
> 
> 
> 
> I sent my photo's to the warranty manager at my local dealer (Chester Audi), who in turn sent them to Audi UK, who gave me the thumbs up for repair 24 hrs later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 24 hours? not long then, my car needs to be serviced. hopefully if i get the go ahead ill be able to get this done at same time.
> what was your year of car and milegae?
Click to expand...

March 2008 and only 9k miles.


----------



## graTT58

Having complained to Audi UK that the repair on my seats had been turned down under warranty, this is the reponse I have received. A note of caution to everybody!!

*We are very proud of Audi's reputation for build quality and we work hard to uphold it. However we hope you can understand that we can't guarantee that individual parts will never fail. Every new Audi we sell comes with a 3-year 60,000 miles warranty that is designed to protect customers in the unlikely event something goes wrong. Although Audi do supply a 3- year 60,000 miles warranty there are items that are deemed none warrantable and subject to wear and tear, as a measure of protection Audi UK provide cover for wear and tear items for 6 months of 6250 miles which ever come first subject to visual inspection.

After looking at the warranty information the leather covering supplied for the seats within your vehicle are classed as wear and tear item's, as they are subject to outside influences. The interior leather is subject to the gradual wear-in process of a natural material like leather, which tends to become for flexible over time; this procedure is not unique to Audi and has no negative effect on the seat support.*

So why are some cars being done and after not, despite being more than 6 months old. My car has only done 4000 miles!


----------



## 675triple

Thanks for the info. My car is 3months old but has 4000miles so i'd better get down to my local stealer soon!


----------



## gunneredw1

Got an email from the warranty manager, he is going to submit my request with photos to Audi to have seat bases replaced.
Car is a 2007 with 16k miles. wish me luck


----------



## graTT58

Mine have just been refused on a September 2008 car with 4000 miles.

Joke. Audi can just **** off.


----------



## gunneredw1

Not looking good then, have u got a picture you sent?


----------



## graTT58

No, it was rejected via the Stealer.

I have complained to Audi UK and they have just quoted the 6 months, 6500 mile ruling. What a load of tosh.

Will be going to the press over this.


----------



## gunneredw1

Audi have authorised 2 new seat bases for me. Passenger and Driver and orderd the kits in.
Result.


----------



## graTT58

I cant wait for my new BMW to arrive - then the pain of Audi ownership will be over.


----------



## gunneredw1

graTT58 said:


> I cant wait for my new BMW to arrive - then the pain of Audi ownership will be over.


i wouldn't count on it. Havin also a BMW and a mini in the family our dealings lately have much worse.
My dad has new the 3 series coupe. came with the dreaded 19" wheels which have a cracking problem. This has been on watchdog. It's a real safety hazard the wheels crack and cause the tyre to punture, he's done for if a pot hole is on the road.
Also the stictching on his seats fell apart, the seats are more fragile than the TT. Both eventually got replaced but took countless trips to the dealer. 
He couldnt believe Audi authorised 2 new seats without even taking the car in.
Last time we took the mini for a service to BMW they didnt put the right amount of brake fluid in, the brakes failed n also we asked for a tyre to be replaced (they replaced the wrong tyre).


----------



## graTT58

Im delighted with my other BMW and my BMW dealer - job done thanks.


----------



## TerryCTR

Had mines for around a month now and the drivers has this issue already, in fact it did after the first day.

I have alacantra as well. No.10 was also missing which I need for my ipod and im still waiting on Audi to come back and tell me its in :roll:

Im not sure on whether to have the seats changed as the firmer base puts me off and may not stop this issue :?


----------



## marky9074

Just an update... I got my car over two years ago, and registered the sag with the dealer after a day or two.... we heard nothing and gave up, but happened to mentioned it a the recent service.. low and behold they have acknowledged the original registering of the fault, and are going to replace both seat bases (even though just one is really bad) next week....


----------



## marky9074

BTW my seat is the first picture on the list (also repeated again further down for some reason.....)

Try, try and try again... :mrgreen:


----------



## marky9074

graTT58 said:


> So why are some cars being done and after not, despite being more than 6 months old. My car has only done 4000 miles!


Presumable because you didn't register it before six months...


----------



## mooret

Looks like they have solved the problem on new builds.

got ours beginning of December and 4 weeks and 500 miles in there are no signs at all, and I'm over 16 stone so would have expected it to show by now.

Hope that reassures anyone contemplating ordering their new build with leather?

Will keep you posted.


----------



## graTT58

marky9074 said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are some cars being done and after not, despite being more than 6 months old. My car has only done 4000 miles!
> 
> 
> 
> Presumable because you didn't register it before six months...
Click to expand...

I doubt that everyone else on here registered their seat problems before it was 6 months old. Some 2+ year old cars are having the work done.

Besides, if Audi do not want to warrant their seats after 13 months and 4000 miles, then what does that say about their commitment to quality and customer care?


----------



## marky9074

True, I doubt they did... but it was common knowledge back then that the 6 month time scale to report the problem was in force so not sure why it is such a surprise now...

From what I remember back then (before the original thread was merged/replaced), people were deciding whether or not to push ahead with a 'repair' i.e. a recover of the seat prior to the six month deadline. Again, I find myself in a surprising position that they have acknowledged my fault report after such a long time... but again, I registered prior to the six month deadline... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## graTT58

Im past caring and looking forward to the Z4.


----------



## marky9074

I tried to swap for a 123D earlier this year, but she wasn't having any of it.....


----------



## graTT58

Well 'she' is having the TT. Im getting a new Z4 and cannot wait!!


----------



## marky9074

Excellent choice of leather BTW... :mrgreen:

Did you know that we are being penalised at trade in? Apparently impulse/chennai is not desirable... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## graTT58

marky9074 said:


> Excellent choice of leather BTW... :mrgreen:
> 
> Did you know that we are being penalised at trade in? Apparently impulse/chennai is not desirable... [smiley=argue.gif]


Thats another bullsh*t line from Audi dealers. They dont say that when you are buying it. Personally I love it and could not find any other colour i liked at the time.

The BMW dealer complimented the car for its leather, but am not trading it in.

Glad to see you have good taste too!


----------



## N16 EOL

Hello everyone, I'm a new kid on the block from today, been reading the forum for years since my first TT a Mk 1 225 followed by Mk 1 3.2 and since Sept 08 a Ibis TTS.

My question to you all today is to do with the dreaded sagging seat issue, I have now had my new base for 1 week and 100 miles covered and already it is sagging - ' I don't believe it, as Victor would say '

Having read most of the thread on the subject, it appears the seat base replacements are different to the original, with a harder squad and extra stiching at the rear of the seat connecting to the side bolsters and a suede patch near the seat belt buckle.
Well my new base has none of these mods, it looks and feels just like the passengers seat, I'm just wondering if anyone else has ended up with the situ as myself?

Happy New Year by the way...


----------



## 675triple

I phoned my stealers a couple of weeks back and they said this is a known problem and would be happy to help.

However, when I took my car in on friday they tried to fob me off (before even looking at the car) saying that its normal for leather to stretch, but when they came out and saw it they agreed with me. The passenger seat is fine but the drivers' looks awful. I explained that I want the both bases replaced and they didnt _seem_ to have a problem with that. They didnt check the mileage of the car. They took some photos and have sent them off to Audi for an answer. Apparently there is a 'photo album' of seats which show what is acceptable wear and what isnt.

Ill update when I get an answer...


----------



## marky9074

FInally managed to dig out the loaner Audi so she could go and pick up the car with two new seat bases... will report back later :lol:


----------



## marky9074

OK, as a lot of people have already mentioned... completely different, stiffer leather, diferent grain and texture.. not a particulary good match at all.... very matt, as the rest is glossy. Not sure if some liquid leather will even it up a bit.... :?


----------



## graTT58

marky9074 said:


> OK, as a lot of people have already mentioned... completely different, stiffer leather, diferent grain and texture.. not a particulary good match at all.... very matt, as the rest is glossy. Not sure if some liquid leather will even it up a bit.... :?


Thanks for the update. I will keep what I have got then as ive got impulse leather too.


----------



## marky9074

*Before (after 100 miles or so...)*








*After:*


----------



## graTT58

Look forward to seeing what they are like in 1000 miles time.


----------



## 675triple

My stealers called today and said _the_ seatbase had arrived. I questioned why only one had been sent and they said thats all Audi would authorise. :x Im sure some people had both replaced - no questions asked.
Ive told them im not happy with this and declined their offer to replace one seatbase. They've advised me to write to Audi (which I will do next week) but im not holding out much hope.


----------



## graTT58

675triple said:


> My stealers called today and said _the_ seatbase had arrived. I questioned why only one had been sent and they said thats all Audi would authorise. :x Im sure some people had both replaced - no questions asked.
> Ive told them im not happy with this and declined their offer to replace one seatbase. They've advised me to write to Audi (which I will do next week) but im not holding out much hope.


Dont settle for one. Its better to have matching sagging seats than different textures/colours etc.


----------



## 2009TTS

Has anyone had both seats replaced by Audi? WE need a precedent to point to.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## marky9074

I agree, better to have two matching - unmatching seat bases, then one unmatching one.. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## m4rky

2009TTS said:


> Has anyone had both seats replaced by Audi? WE need a precedent to point to.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Yep I have - Done by Beechwood Audi in Halesowen both at the same time


----------



## Pete225

I had both of mine replaced. It would be crazy not to replace both.


----------



## TerryCTR

My car WAS meant to go in to have the drivers seat sorted tomorrow.

I got a call from Audi today saying the parts are still on back order (seems to be the same excuse for everything) and that they have still not had the ok that it is a warranty issue. So why book me in then :evil:

How long does it generally take for them to process this its been around 2 weeks now since they booked it in after taking photographs?

Do I go to Audi UK etc to hurry things along?


----------



## d6mms

had car serviced today, reported seats to them, they took some pictures then said they would replace both bases.bases on back order. booked in to replace 4.2.10.


----------



## gunneredw1

i reported my seats about a month ago, parts came in 3 weeks later from back order, car booked in to have them both replaced on Thursday.


----------



## mikef4uk

Took mine to the dealer today, he took photo's and sent them off, I got a phone call back saying Audi would only repair the drivers seat (looks like I need to borrow a fat bird for a couple of days!) anyway, he then went on to say that they don't replace the seat base, it's just a kit that re-tensions the seat base??????????


----------



## 675triple

gunneredw1 said:


> i reported my seats about a month ago, parts came in 3 weeks later from back order, car booked in to have them both replaced on Thursday.


Which dealer waht that at - Mayfair?


----------



## graTT58

mikef4uk said:


> Took mine to the dealer today, he took photo's and sent them off, I got a phone call back saying Audi would only repair the drivers seat (looks like I need to borrow a fat bird for a couple of days!) anyway, he then went on to say that they don't replace the seat base, it's just a kit that re-tensions the seat base??????????


Ive had my seats retensioned. Looks great for a couple of days, then looks sh*t again.


----------



## JimInSF

mooret said:


> Looks like they have solved the problem on new builds.
> 
> got ours beginning of December and 4 weeks and 500 miles in there are no signs at all, and I'm over 16 stone so would have expected it to show by now.
> 
> Hope that reassures anyone contemplating ordering their new build with leather?
> 
> Will keep you posted.


Do your seats appear different than prior builds by comparison? (Not sure you could easily compare the leather unless you've got another car to compare to, but is the stitching different? Anything else you notice?) I've got a build on order and this makes me nervous.


----------



## mikef4uk

graTT58 said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took mine to the dealer today, he took photo's and sent them off, I got a phone call back saying Audi would only repair the drivers seat (looks like I need to borrow a fat bird for a couple of days!) anyway, he then went on to say that they don't replace the seat base, it's just a kit that re-tensions the seat base??????????
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had my seats retensioned. Looks great for a couple of days, then looks sh*t again.
Click to expand...

Was that with the 'Audi kit' fitted?


----------



## TerryCTR

Mines was a new build, with the half leather/alcantara combo and the drivers seat still sagged afte 1 night. Both seats seem to have the bit at the seat belt buckle to suggest they have the fix - but its far from fixed :evil:


----------



## Gemini

I phoned my dealer on Thursday, told them about my sagging drivers seat and that I knew Audi were replacing them under warranty. They first asked how old the car was (<6 months), then how many miles I had done (<4k) and then said that leather was expected to stretch. I got a bit more insistent and ran through some of the information that has been posted in this thread and offered to email them some photos. They wouldn't accept my photos and insisted I book the car in for them to inspect and photo. They clearly weren't interested on the phone so I may have a bit of a battle to get the exchange done. I've read through the entire thread but couldn't find any Audi part numbers or warranty codes to quote my dealer. Have I overlooked them?


----------



## ScoobyTT

TerryCTR said:


> Mines was a new build, with the half leather/alcantara combo and the drivers seat still sagged afte 1 night. Both seats seem to have the bit at the seat belt buckle to suggest they have the fix - but its far from fixed :evil:


The bit by the buckle is a red-herring in indicating a fix. This is in place anyway to prevent the buckle scraping and drying the leather, and the part of the squab that is replaced does not include this bit to the best of my knowledge anyway. When mine were done it was just the base section that was replaced, and the replacements have a firmer feel.


----------



## graTT58

mikef4uk said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took mine to the dealer today, he took photo's and sent them off, I got a phone call back saying Audi would only repair the drivers seat (looks like I need to borrow a fat bird for a couple of days!) anyway, he then went on to say that they don't replace the seat base, it's just a kit that re-tensions the seat base??????????
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had my seats retensioned. Looks great for a couple of days, then looks sh*t again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that with the 'Audi kit' fitted?
Click to expand...

No, because Audi would not authorise the kit being fitted. Audi deemed the problem not to be warranty as the car is a year old with 4000 miles. W**kers.

The dealer carried out the refitting with goodwill.


----------



## gunneredw1

Had both my seats replaced at Bexley Audi today, really pleased with the results. 
The seat base is firmer which i like, feels more springy and more supported. Can confirm there is a new piece of suede next to the seat belt buckle which i didnt have before.
The colour match is good although hard hard is it to match black seats.
Car is a 2007
Before and after pics below


----------



## mailrush

On this subject a work colleague of mine has just had his 1 series hatchback (cloth interior) upholstered in full leather by a company who specialize in leather trim. He said it cost circa £1500 for all 5 seats and it looks fantastic!! I'm told the upholsterers/engineers are highly experienced ex-BMW and Mercedes upholsterers and use genuine leathers. Was thinking perhaps if you were going to pay Audi to have your leather redone you might want to speak to these guys instead - maybe they can match it visually but give a firmer wear??

I should point out that I have no affiliation with this company but their work on this car was good so its worth a mention.

http://www.b-trim.co.uk/

Good luck!


----------



## mikef4uk

My car is in today for the driver seat repair, the' kit' which I was told was some extra support is nearly £400, sounds like a seat base to me.............


----------



## mikef4uk

Yep, one new seat base, it's firmer as has been posted before, I now need to get them to do the other one, but as usual I am dissapointed with the job, there are 4 small plastic push in 'rivets' that hold the seat fairings together underneath at the back, they have lost the centre locking pins and shoved 4 self tappers in which have since fallen out, i'm just not surprised at all after the under tray fiasco.

I guess I am just too fussy to own an Audi with their repair standards


----------



## hanny73

Hi,

I'm a newbie here so hello to all!

I've just purchased a second hand TT 07 plate and the driver seats is sagging, is my model to old to try and get something done about from the main dealers? It still has 4 months left on the warranty,

Thanks.


----------



## d6mms

i would get in touch.


----------



## dubstar101

My seat started sagging after 600 miles. Ive now done 3000 miles and its sagging big time. I can live with it - but just wanted to know what pepople thought - is the new firmer seat comfortable, does the colour match, is it worth it cos I heard the heated seats take longer to warm. Mine is 4 months old so I reckon theres still 2 months before they will give me grief. Should i get both done even though passnger one is not sagging to colour match it or will they refuse?

Thanks for any help


----------



## TerryCTR

Dropped my car off today, got a call in the afternoon to say they had replaced the seat cover but its still sagging and they need to order a new base which is on back order. FFS, I told them I needed a base in the first place.

To make matters worse the guy working on the car (specialist at this apparently) has scraped the plastic sill part near the back seats, lucky I checked it over before moving.

I showed the service guy and he took a photo, he said they would have replaced as a good will gesture anyway when I suggested if I didn't spot it they wouldn't take responsibility - hmmmmmmm!!

I now need to wait till march to have the seat and plastic sorted, not happy one bit [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## gunneredw1

The seat base repair kit is on back order yes, i had to wait about a month for both my kits to come in stock.
Feels a much nicer seat to sit on, feels more bouncy rather than just slouch into the seat. wouldnt hesitate about getting them replaced as the seats get much worse over time. i got mine replaced a month before my warranty ran out


----------



## graTT58

gunneredw1 said:


> The seat base repair kit is on back order yes, i had to wait about a month for both my kits to come in stock.
> Feels a much nicer seat to sit on, feels more bouncy rather than just slouch into the seat. wouldnt hesitate about getting them replaced as the seats get much worse over time. i got mine replaced a month before my warranty ran out


Which warranty? Your car warranty or your 'trim warranty' which expires at 6 months?


----------



## gunneredw1

[/quote]Which warranty? Your car warranty or your 'trim warranty' which expires at 6 months?[/quote]

Car warranty, was just shy of 3 years


----------



## hanny73

Which warranty? Your car warranty or your 'trim warranty' which expires at 6 months?[/quote]

Car warranty, was just shy of 3 years[/quote]

I've got 4 months left on mine (3 year) did they kick up any fuss?


----------



## gunneredw1

hanny73 said:


> Which warranty? Your car warranty or your 'trim warranty' which expires at 6 months?


Car warranty, was just shy of 3 years[/quote]

I've got 4 months left on mine (3 year) did they kick up any fuss?[/quote]

Nope no fuss sent photos in to them, had an answer within 24 hours.


----------



## graTT58

hanny73 said:


> Which warranty? Your car warranty or your 'trim warranty' which expires at 6 months?


Car warranty, was just shy of 3 years[/quote]

I've got 4 months left on mine (3 year) did they kick up any fuss?[/quote]
They did with mine - my car was rejected at 11 months old and 4000 miles as Audi would only warrant trim for 6 months or 6250 miles.


----------



## north_wales_tt

Having complained about the first "fix" to my drivers seat, which sagged/strectched almost immediately  , I have now had both front seats repaired with the latest seat base kit and I am extremely happy with the results  
The base is firmer (but comfortable) than before, which you would expect I suppose, and shows no sign of stretching whatsoever. The leather match is also spot on.
Chuffed to say the least, especially after reading all the bad news stories on here.

Only advice I can give anybody about this, is to make sure you take loads of decent photo's and send them to your dealer - Cheshire Oaks Audi (Chester) have been a dream to deal with over this. Credit where credits due.


----------



## yisra71

Hi,
I'm a new member, so welcome everyone!
I'd just like to join in over the sagging seats issue. I have a 2007 3.2 V6 mk2 and the seats are sagging big time.
My 3 year warranty expired last month (ahhhhh!) Does this mean my local dealer will charge me shed loads of hard earned cash to fix the sagging seats? 
Does anyone know if Audi will sort this without charge, as this seems to be an obvious design fault with the mk2 seats. 
My mk2 has only done 19k and seats are sagging, whereas my previous mk1 had done almost 80k with no sagging at all!


----------



## d6mms

i would go to the dealer and let them see them.


----------



## north_wales_tt

d6mms said:


> i would go to the dealer and let them see them.


They will only take photographs and send them onto Audi Technical for them to make a decision. It's up to you if you trust there ability to portray the problem properly, but I took my own photo's from several different angles to make sure that the sagging could be seen at it's worst :wink: .
My seats were replaced purely by the photo evidence alone.


----------



## d6mms

i reported mine in january service. they took photos, and i am having both seat bases changed wednesday.


----------



## yisra71

Thanks for the advice! 
I've taken some photos and will send them to Bexley Audi tomorrow. Hopefully they will replace the seat bases in my Mk2.
My 3 year warranty has only recently expired, so I'm hoping this won't cause a problem and Audi fix the seats regardless!


----------



## mailrush

yisra71 said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> I've taken some photos and will send them to Bexley Audi tomorrow. Hopefully they will replace the seat bases in my Mk2.
> My 3 year warranty has only recently expired, so I'm hoping this won't cause a problem and Audi fix the seats regardless!


wow.

thats probably one of the worst ive seen! id be very suprised if audi reject your request!


----------



## graTT58

yisra71 said:


> Hi,
> I'm a new member, so welcome everyone!
> I'd just like to join in over the sagging seats issue. I have a 2007 3.2 V6 mk2 and the seats are sagging big time.
> My 3 year warranty expired last month (ahhhhh!) Does this mean my local dealer will charge me shed loads of hard earned cash to fix the sagging seats?
> Does anyone know if Audi will sort this without charge, as this seems to be an obvious design fault with the mk2 seats.
> My mk2 has only done 19k and seats are sagging, whereas my previous mk1 had done almost 80k with no sagging at all!


Forget it. My 58 plate TT with 4000 miles was rejected by Audi UK for being too old.


----------



## north_wales_tt

north_wales_tt said:


> Having complained about the first "fix" to my drivers seat, which sagged/strectched almost immediately  , I have now had both front seats repaired with the latest seat base kit and I am extremely happy with the results
> The base is firmer (but comfortable) than before, which you would expect I suppose, and shows no sign of stretching whatsoever. The leather match is also spot on.
> Chuffed to say the least, especially after reading all the bad news stories on here.
> 
> Only advice I can give anybody about this, is to make sure you take loads of decent photo's and send them to your dealer - Cheshire Oaks Audi (Chester) have been a dream to deal with over this. Credit where credits due.


Here are the new seat bases :


----------



## TTSman

north_wales_tt said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the new seat bases :
Click to expand...

Sagging it's going to be a problem for the new seats too?


----------



## north_wales_tt

TTSman said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the new seat bases :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sagging it's going to be a problem for the new seats too?
Click to expand...

No, I don't believe it will but only time will tell I suppose.
These new seat bases are firmer and show no signs (no even slightly) of sagging after 500 miles or so. In comparison, the original bases were showing signs of sagging on the day I picked the car up - 10 miles on the clock!!


----------



## TTSman

Do you know if the new models come with the new leather seats?
I mean the firmers..


----------



## north_wales_tt

TTSman said:


> Do you know if the new models come with the new leather seats?
> I mean the firmers..


Yes, I believe they do


----------



## TTSman

Thank you for the info !!!


----------



## marky9074

north_wales_tt said:


> Here are the new seat bases :


Looks same as mine? Slightly matt on the bases vs the shine of the original leather..?


----------



## north_wales_tt

marky9074 said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the new seat bases :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks same as mine? Slightly matt on the bases vs the shine of the original leather..?
Click to expand...

The original leather is matt.
It only goes shiny with use but the matt will be recovered with Liquid Leather.
The colour match and sheen is perfect


----------



## marky9074

Aha.. not had time (or inclination) to break out the liquid leather yet...! :mrgreen:


----------



## north_wales_tt

marky9074 said:


> Aha.. not had time (or inclination) to break out the liquid leather yet...! :mrgreen:


..... or the weather :lol:


----------



## twocati

Interesting - So is there a TSB on this issue?

For those that have had thier seats repaired under warranty, is the the seat base more durable and resistant to sagging or are they simply replacing it with the same design??


----------



## north_wales_tt

twocati said:


> Interesting - So is there a TSB on this issue?
> 
> For those that have had thier seats repaired under warranty, is the the seat base more durable and resistant to sagging or are they simply replacing it with the same design??


Without doubt, more durable and resistant to sagging


----------



## darrencrowe

Do the newly ordered TT's now come with this redesigned seat base? Or do they wait until it starts sagging before they put the redesigned base in?


----------



## north_wales_tt

darrencrowe said:


> Do the newly ordered TT's now come with this redesigned seat base? Or do they wait until it starts sagging before they put the redesigned base in?


I believe that all new builds come with the new seat base design.
Best way to check is to go to your local Audi dealership and sit in a new TT and sit in a second hand TT, you will see and feel the difference I am talking about.


----------



## twocati

So is there a Technical Service bulletin either internal or external on this issue??


----------



## north_wales_tt

twocati said:


> So is there a Technical Service bulletin either internal or external on this issue??


There is an official Audi fix if thats what you mean.


----------



## patatus

After more than one year of fight with Audi, they finally gave up. My car is booked for the 22nd to have both seats replaced. They even offered a courtesy car as they said it might take a couple of days. :mrgreen:


----------



## mailrush

patatus said:


> After more than one year of fight with Audi, they finally gave up. My car is booked for the 22nd to have both seats replaced. They even offered a courtesy car as they said it might take a couple of days. :mrgreen:


make sure they dont plan on charging you for it!! it seems new policy for dealers to charge for "courtesy" cars. They should call them "rental" cars! :x


----------



## north_wales_tt

patatus said:


> After more than one year of fight with Audi, they finally gave up. My car is booked for the 22nd to have both seats replaced. They even offered a courtesy car as they said it might take a couple of days. :mrgreen:


Good on ya !!


----------



## MaybeTT

I just spoke to a guy at my local dealers and he said they have to go through a process to get Audi to agree to the change of seat base - they have to sit in the seat for a certain period of time, then leave it 24 hours before taking a photo....???? Sounds a bit mad to me. My car's been sitting on the drive all week unused, don't know what difference a service person's backside is going to make to it!!!

I've also got a problem with my seat where the seat belt is wearing the leather where it comes over my shoulder. I bet they'll say they can't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## north_wales_tt

MaybeTT said:


> I just spoke to a guy at my local dealers and he said they have to go through a process to get Audi to agree to the change of seat base - they have to sit in the seat for a certain period of time, then leave it 24 hours before taking a photo....???? Sounds a bit mad to me. My car's been sitting on the drive all week unused, don't know what difference a service person's backside is going to make to it!!!


With respect, thats total boll*cks!!


----------



## yisra71

I heard back from Audi UK regarding the sagging seats in my Audi TT. The technical department who deal with these cases rejected my request to change the bases on my seats.
In their opinion, the sagging is "simply wear and tear"... bulls**t, if that was the case, then why have Audi provided kits for other customers? I have never heard so much rubbish in my life! 
I must say I'm very disappointed with Audi UK customer services, they are showing a blatant disregard for their customers. They are trying to ignore this issue and wiggle their way out of admitting there is a major design fault with the MK 2 seats, although I'm sure it's not just TT drivers who have this problem, I peered into a 58 plate Audi S5 on the forecourt at my local dealership and guess what? Yep sagging seats!!!

I am not going to give up on this one, anyone got any advice?


----------



## MaybeTT

north_wales_tt said:


> MaybeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just spoke to a guy at my local dealers and he said they have to go through a process to get Audi to agree to the change of seat base - they have to sit in the seat for a certain period of time, then leave it 24 hours before taking a photo....???? Sounds a bit mad to me. My car's been sitting on the drive all week unused, don't know what difference a service person's backside is going to make to it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> With respect, thats total boll*cks!!
Click to expand...

My thoughts precisely!


----------



## twocati

My car is in with the dealer to address a few warranty items while I'm on vacation - the sagging driver's seat is on one of them - I sense they will deam it wear and tear....I'll find out when I get back


----------



## hanny73

Hi - can anyone tell me how to contact Audi UK techincal department direct?

Would this be preferable versus going through an Audi dealership? I have Wimbledon, West London and Slough Audi fairly close so if anyone has had success at these I would be grateful to know!

Cheers.


----------



## north_wales_tt

hanny73 said:


> Hi - can anyone tell me how to contact Audi UK techincal department direct?
> 
> Would this be preferable versus going through an Audi dealership? I have Wimbledon, West London and Slough Audi fairly close so if anyone has had success at these I would be grateful to know!
> 
> Cheers.


You will need to go through your dealership, who will forward the details (incl photo's and general condition of vehicle) to Audi technical.


----------



## danski

Hi All,

I've got two months to run on my warranty and my TT also has sagging seats. Until I saw the post on here about it I thought it was just a by-product of the soft nappa leather but it appears to be a problem.

Anyway, i don't find the seat particularly uncomfortable but the car is going in for a service next week - I was already planning to get them to see to the sticking door handles and a nasty rattle coming from the boot area but would you also recommed that I request a fix of the seats or am i wasting my time given that the car is coming up to its third birthday? Dulwich, Beckenham,Bromley and Docklands are my four closest dealers so has anybody had any positive experiences with them? [nb. I bought the car used about 4 months ago so it will be the first service under my ownership].

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## hanny73

danski said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got two months to run on my warranty and my TT also has sagging seats. Until I saw the post on here about it I thought it was just a by-product of the soft nappa leather but it appears to be a problem.
> 
> Anyway, i don't find the seat particularly uncomfortable but the car is going in for a service next week - I was already planning to get them to see to the sticking door handles and a nasty rattle coming from the boot area but would you also recommed that I request a fix of the seats or am i wasting my time given that the car is coming up to its third birthday? Dulwich, Beckenham,Bromley and Docklands are my four closest dealers so has anybody had any positive experiences with them? [nb. I bought the car used about 4 months ago so it will be the first service under my ownership].
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daniel


I'm pretty much in the same situation so any help and guidance would be much appreciated!


----------



## d6mms

i took mine for 2yr service in jan and showed them mine, i now have new bases.


----------



## danski

d6mms said:


> i took mine for 2yr service in jan and showed them mine, i now have new bases.


Which garage did you take your car to d6mms? And was the car two years old at the point that the bases were changed?

I just spoke to Audi Docklands and mentioned the sagging seat issue on my car and that I'd like it looked at when the car is serviced next week. The service engineer told me that he's never heard of this problem but that "leather needs to be treated" so that could be to blame. I told him that was a bit far fetched given how saggy they were and that I was aware that other owners had had their seat bases changed - this also drew a blank. So, my question is - should I try a different garage or is it the case that the dealers play no part in the decision as they have to refer any warranty issues to Audi UK anyway?


----------



## north_wales_tt

danski said:


> d6mms said:
> 
> 
> 
> i took mine for 2yr service in jan and showed them mine, i now have new bases.
> 
> 
> 
> Which garage did you take your car to d6mms? And was the car two years old at the point that the bases were changed?
> 
> I just spoke to Audi Docklands and mentioned the sagging seat issue on my car and that I'd like it looked at when the car is serviced next week. The service engineer told me that he's never heard of this problem but that "leather needs to be treated" so that could be to blame. I told him that was a bit far fetched given how saggy they were and that I was aware that other owners had had their seat bases changed - this also drew a blank. So, my question is - should I try a different garage or is it the case that the dealers play no part in the decision as they have to refer any warranty issues to Audi UK anyway?
Click to expand...

You need to speak to the Warranty Manager, don't waste your time with the service engineers.


----------



## hanny73

What are the chances of getting this changed??

[img







][/img]

2 months to go on warranty!


----------



## yisra71

Your seats look quite bad, very similar condition as mine and I was rejected by Audi UK, but you are still under warranty so insist on having your seat bases changed before the warranty runs out.


----------



## d6mms

took mine to sheffield audi.


----------



## twocati

Just as I suspected - the dealer is claiming this is normal wear and tear :x

I'll try another dealer....


----------



## MaybeTT

My car went in last week, they took photos and Audi have approved the replacement of the drivers seat base. I also have a problem with the seat belt rubbing the colour off the leather near my shoulder, which they said they will monitor. I have light grey leather and it is exposing a cream colour underneath.

I am concerned about the colour match on the seat base, as with mine being light coloured seats the bolster at the side of the seat back has discoloured. Don't know why, as it is cleaned and fed regularly, but I just hope the new seat base will look OK an dnot stadn out like a sore thumb.

My car is now 2 years and 5 months old. Strange the way some people's are being rejected and others accepted. My sagging looks similar to some on here that have been rejected!


----------



## north_wales_tt

twocati said:


> Just as I suspected - the dealer is claiming this is normal wear and tear :x
> 
> I'll try another dealer....


You might have a problem there, because your registration will already have been submitted to Audi Technical.
So you will probably get the same answer. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## graTT58

Mine was rejected as the car was out of the 6 month, 6250 mile trim warranty....even though it had only done 4500 miles.

Ive written to the Director of Operations at Audi UK and just had the same response back. 'Too bad mate, we dont care about you anymore'.

They can stick the car where the sun doesnt shine.


----------



## twocati

> Mine was rejected as the car was out of the 6 month, 6250 mile trim warranty....


Where is this "trim warranty" documented?


----------



## yisra71

Seems like they have a lottery system going on at Audi UK, they reject some, but agree to change the seat bases for others, when the sagging is pretty much the same!


----------



## MaybeTT

I really don't understand why they are rejecting some onunder the "6 month trim warranty" and accepting others such as mine, which is nearly 2.5 years old.....very strange. :?


----------



## bozzy96

MaybeTT said:


> I really don't understand why they are rejecting some onunder the "6 month trim warranty" and accepting others such as mine, which is nearly 2.5 years old.....very strange. :?


Just changed my Alcantara seat base and Back as they were as saggy as a old womans arse !!!! 4 month old car !!!! and the trim warranty document is a single sheet from Audi that gives no help to the dealers at all, Its a lottery !!!!


----------



## Ikon66

i know this is a design problem but from what pictures I see some onus must be put onto the individual as the ones shown look like they've never seen any proper cleaner or conditioner.

just my 2p worth


----------



## north_wales_tt

Ikon66 said:


> i know this is a design problem but from what pictures I see some onus must be put onto the individual as the ones shown look like they've never seen any proper cleaner or conditioner.
> 
> just my 2p worth


..... and here's mine .... [smiley=gossip.gif] 
the leather in my car gets the liquid leather (clean & condition) treatment every 3 months and it made absolutely no difference whatsoever to the sagging/stretching issue. It did however, make it look a little better.


----------



## danski

Just dropped my roadster off at Docklands Audi this morning. Sticking door handles, creaking noise and sagging seats to be assessed. Given that a few owners on here with cars coming up to expiry of warranty have had their seat bases changed, I hope I get a positive result. The service manager also seemed to know exactly what the problem was - his colleague had only noted down "problem with seat leather" so he wasn't sure what this meant. Then when I said "sagging seats" he knew exactly what I meant. Anyway, I'll let you know how I get on.

Dan


----------



## danski

At the moment they've told me that the driver's seat "requires new padding" but no mention of passenger seat. Does that mean a new seat base or have Audi come up with some other fix? Either way surely it's going to look very odd if only one seat is seen too?!! As you can see from the attached, the passenger seat is not far behind!


----------



## Nrgodzilla

Went in to Audi Derby (uk) complaining about the drivers seat, not so much the seat sagging but the side which rubs on my bum when i get in and out, the Stiching it coming through and is wearing, only had the car since May 09. The soft Nappa on these seats are awful to soft for my liking. Also my sisters TTS seats seem a different type of leather. Well i see what the outcome is soon.


----------



## georgeambler

Drop my car in on Monday (July 2007 TT Roadster) for some warrenty work down (rattle and sticky door handles) and also complained about the sagging seats

Lady for Audi rang today and said all work is done and new seats parts/seats base's have been ordered for me 

My car is soon going to be three years old and they are changing the seats!!! yay!


----------



## graTT58

georgeambler said:


> Drop my car in on Monday (July 2007 TT Roadster) for some warrenty work down (rattle and sticky door handles) and also complained about the sagging seats
> 
> Lady for Audi rang today and said all work is done and new seats parts/seats base's have been ordered for me
> 
> My car is soon going to be three years old and they are changing the seats!!! yay!


Which dealer is that? I will take mine there.


----------



## Nrgodzilla

georgeambler said:


> Drop my car in on Monday (July 2007 TT Roadster) for some warrenty work down (rattle and sticky door handles) and also complained about the sagging seats
> 
> Lady for Audi rang today and said all work is done and new seats parts/seats base's have been ordered for me
> 
> My car is soon going to be three years old and they are changing the seats!!! yay!


Get in chap, nice one, did you sweet talk the servicing lady :lol: :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

Finally got my drivers seat sorted today and new trim that they scratched last time around. Thank god, I hated driving the A3 1.6 petrol courtesy car.


----------



## georgeambler

graTT58 said:


> georgeambler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop my car in on Monday (July 2007 TT Roadster) for some warrenty work down (rattle and sticky door handles) and also complained about the sagging seats
> 
> Lady for Audi rang today and said all work is done and new seats parts/seats base's have been ordered for me
> 
> My car is soon going to be three years old and they are changing the seats!!! yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Which dealer is that? I will take mine there.
Click to expand...

it was chelmsford audi

and no i didnt like her one bit, rather stuck up.

She told me today that they have ordered "new seats covers and foam" we will have to see if this is new desiged seat base or not

THanks

George


----------



## TerryCTR

Just noticed my seat already starting to go back to sagging, 1 day after having the fix and the passenger side is going the same way.

Not happy about this as in 3 years time I can only imagine how bad its going to look :roll:


----------



## 675triple

CASE UPDATE:

When I took the car into the stealers in January they took photos of the seats and sent them off to Audi. Within a couple of days they told me the repair had been authorised. "Great" I thought...

Then they called me back the next week and said the _part _ was in and they were ready to fit _the_ new seat base. 
I realised they were only going to do the drivers' seat. They said thats all Audi would authorise, so I refused to book car in.

I contacted Audi UK about 2 weeks ago and told them that I was not happy about the situation as although the drivers' seat is currently much worse, it is identical to the passenger seat in design so it was only a matter of time before both seats look as bad as each other. I also stated that no leather would be a perfect match so I did not want odd seats.

Anyway, this morning I had a call from Audi UK. They have now authorised *both* seats to be replaced = RESULT!


----------



## danski

Seems that this is the norm at the moment. I was also told that only my driver's side was being authorised so I too kicked up a fuss and now both are to be changed. Lets see what happens. Have you had any indication as to when the new passenger seat base will be ready because I've been told that they're currently out of stock!


----------



## jobe

just repalced mine under warranty.. TTS 2008 70k km, no problem at local dealer. the problem is in underseat not the leather itself. recommend to all that have been rejected their claims to provide the pict collection from this thread to national Audi distributors and they will succeed


----------



## graTT58

jobe said:


> just repalced mine under warranty.. TTS 2008 70k km, no problem at local dealer. the problem is in underseat not the leather itself. recommend to all that have been rejected their claims to provide the pict collection from this thread to national Audi distributors and they will succeed


Im supplying the pics on here, and the varying ages of the cars to the press and car magazines.

I want to get justice for those that have had their claims rejected.


----------



## madforiTT

Mine was in for some warranty work on the Gbox this week.
I also mentioned to them again about the drivers seat sagging (have reported it before). Now though the drivers seat base leather is also starting to wear / tear a little..... Not great when you consider i've only done 47K and the seats in my MK1 TT were perfect after 110K.

Anyway end result is they have had the go ahead from Audi UK to change both the drivers and passenger seat bases.


----------



## TT-Newbie

I took delivery of my TT back in September 2009 and believe that I got the "fixed" seat bases from day one.

However it looks as though these have started to sag as well now - anybody else with a newish TT noticed the same thing? Is there anyway to tell whether or not I do have the redesigned bases?


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Had my TT in April 2008,the seats were fine up until about Oct 09,slight ripple only,but they went from being fine to needing replacing in about 2 months .Audi have agreed to replace the drivers seat base.


----------



## mailrush

Just thought i'd do my bit and report to you all....

Had my car 5 days now and no signs of sagging yet!! yay...

:lol:


----------



## danski

I picked up my car on Thursday evening and the seat bases have been changed. My car was only 7 weeks from the end of its warranty when I took the car in so I'm really chuffed that they did it. The leather match is good given that it's black leather - the bases are obviously less 'shiney' than the rest of the seat but I'm sure that will turn with time. I will try to post some pictures at the weekend.


----------



## north_wales_tt

danski said:


> I picked up my car on Thursday evening and the seat bases have been changed. My car was only 7 weeks from the end of its warranty when I took the car in so I'm really chuffed that they did it. The leather match is good given that it's black leather - the bases are obviously less 'shiney' than the rest of the seat but I'm sure that will turn with time. I will try to post some pictures at the weekend.


Get some liquid leather on the shiny leather, it will take it back to matt.
Then they will be a perfect match


----------



## R5T

It look like Audi have change the design.
These are in new R8 V8.


----------



## danski

north_wales_tt said:


> danski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up my car on Thursday evening and the seat bases have been changed. My car was only 7 weeks from the end of its warranty when I took the car in so I'm really chuffed that they did it. The leather match is good given that it's black leather - the bases are obviously less 'shiney' than the rest of the seat but I'm sure that will turn with time. I will try to post some pictures at the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some liquid leather on the shiny leather, it will take it back to matt.
> Then they will be a perfect match
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip. Can you recommend a particular brand of liquid leather as I haven't used it before?


----------



## ScoobyTT

Liquid Leather is the brand dude; it's made by Gliptone. Personally I think it stinks but loads of people swear by it.


----------



## marky9074

marky9074 said:


> *Before (after 100 miles or so...)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*


Still going strong three months later.. managed to find time to liquid leather them too... didn't really get much better, though to be honest I am not really noticing it as much now....


----------



## jet jockey

G'day fellas
I'm new to the Audi, just bought a 2008 tts. My drivers seat looks the same as ones posted here. Since this thread is 2 yrs old, what I want to know is those that have had their seat repaired, has the problem re-occured after the repair?

Cheers Paul.


----------



## marky9074

Well for me when I got the car new the seats sagged after about 5 miles.... three months after the bases are replaced and they're still good...


----------



## Frasman77

Took my 07 Roadster (with 26k miles on the clock) into the dealers in Glasgow last Thursday, having been told on the phone that they'd take a few photos and email them to Audi. This was 2 days before the expiry of the warranty. When I got there the service guy told me he thought Audi would reject the claim because there's only a six month warranty on interior trim. I told him I understood they were fixing them outwith that period in some cases. Anyway he then took some photos and completed a report to Audi which has been sent off. I'm not holding out a great deal of hope as the service guy seemed to be fairly certain they wouldn't cover it.


----------



## patatus

They will cover it... just had mine done (car is 1.5 years old, 14000 miles on the clock). Crap job to be honest, had to complain and have the job done a second time... Still not perfect, but looks much better still. (They put some greacy thing on the seat... you can still see it in the back). :?

Before/after:


----------



## marky9074

Just to re-iterate, it has always been that you needed to register your discontent within the 6 months. This hasn't changed and has been the same since I got the car new (57), and was paramount in the original thread which seems to have gone/died....

But, as I said before it has been two and a half years since then and they still honoured it, that said when we went for a service and said "what's going on with the seats" they denied all knowledge of the original fault logging, but still gave us the benefit of the doubt (though we did explicitly remember who took the photos, day/date etc...)

As I remember Audi were offering a crude retrim back in 2007/2008 and most people rejected it, waiting for a proper fix. Not sure if what I have now is a proper fix, but it seems OK! :lol:


----------



## MaybeTT

Just got my car delivered back after having the driver's seat base replaced.....what a cr*p job they made of it! There's a gap between the base and the side section big enough to get my hand in. Looks like it is going back again tomorrow now.....grrrr! :evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT

patatus said:


> (They put some greacy thing on the seat... you can still see it in the back). :?


That's just where it's had some leather conditioner on it and your clothes have worn it off. It'll happen with any conditioner that isn't absorbed by the leather.


----------



## MaybeTT

This is my drivers seat after it came back from the dealers last night. Whilst I don't mind collecting loose change in my car seat, I don't think it really looks like a brand new seat with that gap down the side do you? I can get my hand in the gap!










It has been back at the dealers today and they have been trying to tell me that the new design is made tight so after some wear it stretches to meet the side boulsters. I'm not at all happy and they are keeping the car tomorrow to see what Audi Technical come back with. They might have to remove it and start again.

Has anyone else had any gaps like this or been told that the new base needs to be worn in before it fits properly?

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

I'd describe mine as having a bit of a groove down there, but not an open black gap like that. I'd say they were a good fit however, and mine look essentially the same as the day I bought the car. If your dealer's trying to say that a seat in compression will stretch to fill that, that's BS I think. The seat would have to be so soft and maleable that it'd have a bit more than sag as a problem with it. :roll:


----------



## MaybeTT

Well I thought the idea of the new base was it was firmer so didn't make the leather stretch. The dealers were trying to tell me it was goign to stretch to fill the gap. If that were the case then surely there would be equal size gaps on each side of the base centre? :twisted:

Guess I just have to wait to see what tomorrow's verdict is.....unhappy bunny right now.

The leather is very different on the new base, nowhere near as smooth as the passenger seat. That's the next argument as well - what happens when my passenger seat goes and the car is out of warranty (Nov this year)? Once they have sorted this one out I suppose I'll have another battle to get them to do the passenger side.

I love my car but I am getting so fed up with it being in the dealers every month!


----------



## squoval

Reading your posts, theres a lot of unhappy people out there. I personally have never specced leather for the reason that it sags and ages quickly anyway. Cloth, for me, has always looked good after 3 years of use. The material rarely sags and keeps the interior of the car looking fresh. Since Audi are 'saying 'go away' to most complaints, you can do one of 2 things:

1. Stop buying the TT. (You don't want to do that)
2. Buy these. They don't sag because of good design. (The Audi OEM ones do - same leather and seat design.)

http://www.recaro-seats.co.uk/sport-seats/sportster-cs.php
http://www.recaro.com/fileadmin/pdf/download/tuning/REC_news_tuning_GB_1207.pdf
http://www.r32oc.com/interior-exterior/2903-recaro-sportster-cs-seats-mkv.html
http://www.minitorque.com/forum/f22...er-cs-seats-same-jcw-full-black-leather-5990/
http://www.capitalseating.co.uk/productdetail.asp?pid=619&type=s&appgrpid=16&appid=59&rid
http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e3...16-recaro-sportster-cs-seat-installation.html


----------



## richieshore

squoval said:


> Reading your posts, theres a lot of unhappy people out there. I personally have never specced leather for the reason that it sags and ages quickly anyway. Cloth, for me, has always looked good after 3 years of use. The material rarely sags and keeps the interior of the car looking fresh. Since Audi are 'saying 'go away' to most complaints, you can do one of 2 things:
> 
> 1. Stop buying the TT. (You don't want to do that)
> 2. Buy these. They don't sag because of good design. (The Audi OEM ones do - same leather and seat design.)
> 
> http://www.recaro-seats.co.uk/sport-seats/sportster-cs.php
> http://www.recaro.com/fileadmin/pdf/download/tuning/REC_news_tuning_GB_1207.pdf
> http://www.r32oc.com/interior-exterior/2903-recaro-sportster-cs-seats-mkv.html
> http://www.minitorque.com/forum/f22...er-cs-seats-same-jcw-full-black-leather-5990/
> http://www.capitalseating.co.uk/productdetail.asp?pid=619&type=s&appgrpid=16&appid=59&rid
> http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e3...16-recaro-sportster-cs-seat-installation.html


Not a fan of those, think they're all ugly and would rather sagging leather to be honest! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTShocking

MaybeTT said:


> This is my drivers seat after it came back from the dealers last night. Whilst I don't mind collecting loose change in my car seat, I don't think it really looks like a brand new seat with that gap down the side do you? I can get my hand in the gap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been back at the dealers today and they have been trying to tell me that the new design is made tight so after some wear it stretches to meet the side boulsters. I'm not at all happy and they are keeping the car tomorrow to see what Audi Technical come back with. They might have to remove it and start again.
> 
> Has anyone else had any gaps like this or been told that the new base needs to be worn in before it fits properly?
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Don t believe them i had mine done as well i did nt have that problem the seat look good no gaps but it was different leather the old one looked shiny and thin (on the touch) the new was dull and thick (to the touch) i m waiting for them to get back to me on the problem...... 3wks later!


----------



## marky9074

TTShocking said:


> Don t believe them i had mine done as well i did nt have that problem the seat look good no gaps but it was different leather the old one looked shiny and thin (on the touch) the new was dull and thick (to the touch) i m waiting for them to get back to me on the problem...... 3wks later!


Same as mine... liquid leather did not really improve things... like it or lump it I guess...


----------



## npuk

What is the situation if you buy a 2nd hand TT with sagging seats? We are currently looking for a 2007 TT roadster with leather interior and the couple we have seen so far have sagging seats.

If the car still has the balance of the original 3yr manufacturers warranty left will they sort it out?

Thanks.


----------



## Ikon66

npuk said:


> What is the situation if you buy a 2nd hand TT with sagging seats? We are currently looking for a 2007 TT roadster with leather interior and the couple we have seen so far have sagging seats.
> 
> If the car still has the balance of the original 3yr manufacturers warranty left will they sort it out?
> 
> Thanks.


you'll probably have more leverage, say you'll buy it if the seats get fixed :wink:


----------



## Frasman77

Ikon66 said:


> npuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the situation if you buy a 2nd hand TT with sagging seats? We are currently looking for a 2007 TT roadster with leather interior and the couple we have seen so far have sagging seats.
> 
> If the car still has the balance of the original 3yr manufacturers warranty left will they sort it out?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> you'll probably have more leverage, say you'll buy it if the seats get fixed :wink:
Click to expand...

I bought an 07 Roadster in April with 1 month of warranty left. It had sagging seats and 25k miles on the clock. Took it to Audi Glasgow on the day before the warranty expired. The guy was initially dismissive (quoting the 6 month trim) but I asked him to submit a report anyway (and mentioned this forum(!)). He did so. After 2 months of silence (poor customer service..) I called them today to be told there are 'parts' on order, and I was to arrange for it to be in for 2 days. I gather they're replacing both seat bases. Will post a before and after pic once I get it back.

So to answer your question there seems to be at least a chance Audi will still do it under warranty. My advice is don't be fobbed off by the service department guy and insist that they at least submit a report to Audi.

Cheers


----------



## MXS

Frasman77 said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> npuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the situation if you buy a 2nd hand TT with sagging seats? We are currently looking for a 2007 TT roadster with leather interior and the couple we have seen so far have sagging seats.
> 
> If the car still has the balance of the original 3yr manufacturers warranty left will they sort it out?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> you'll probably have more leverage, say you'll buy it if the seats get fixed :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought an 07 Roadster in April with 1 month of warranty left. It had sagging seats and 25k miles on the clock. Took it to Audi Glasgow on the day before the warranty expired. The guy was initially dismissive (quoting the 6 month trim) but I asked him to submit a report anyway (and mentioned this forum(!)). He did so. After 2 months of silence (poor customer service..) I called them today to be told there are 'parts' on order, and I was to arrange for it to be in for 2 days. I gather they're replacing both seat bases. Will post a before and after pic once I get it back.
> 
> So to answer your question there seems to be at least a chance Audi will still do it under warranty. My advice is don't be fobbed off by the service department guy and insist that they at least submit a report to Audi.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Good work.


----------



## Arne

As said many times before - buy the leather/alcantara combo, and you won't get any problems with saggy seats :wink:

They are a lot better to sit in as well - not like the full leather ones that are cold in the winter, warm in the summer and slippery when cornering hard.

Looks more sporty as well


----------



## antmanb

Have they fixed the sagging problem with new models?

I've ordered a MY11 with leather seats and hoping they have :?

Ant


----------



## vlastan

Arne said:


> As said many times before - buy the leather/alcantara combo, and you won't get any problems with saggy seats :wink:
> 
> They are a lot better to sit in as well - not like the full leather ones that are cold in the winter, warm in the summer and slippery when cornering hard.
> 
> Looks more sporty as well


But we prefer to sit on 100% cows... :lol:


----------



## patatus

antmanb said:


> Have they fixed the sagging problem with new models?
> 
> I've ordered a MY11 with leather seats and hoping they have :?
> 
> Ant


Yes, it's been fixed for a long time now. All new models come with the new seat base. No sagging anymore. I've had my seats replaced a few months ago, and they are still perfect (original seats were sagging after a week...)


----------



## karlak

patatus said:


> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have they fixed the sagging problem with new models?
> 
> I've ordered a MY11 with leather seats and hoping they have :?
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's been fixed for a long time now. All new models come with the new seat base. No sagging anymore. I've had my seats replaced a few months ago, and they are still perfect (original seats were sagging after a week...)
Click to expand...

Will a 08 plate TTS have the new "improved" seat bases ??


----------



## Ikon66

karlak said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will a 08 plate TTS have the new "improved" seat bases ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No, unless they have been replaced already


----------



## patatus

karlak said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have they fixed the sagging problem with new models?
> 
> I've ordered a MY11 with leather seats and hoping they have :?
> 
> Ant
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's been fixed for a long time now. All new models come with the new seat base. No sagging anymore. I've had my seats replaced a few months ago, and they are still perfect (original seats were sagging after a week...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will a 08 plate TTS have the new "improved" seat bases ??
Click to expand...

As mentioned above, it's unlikely unless they have been replaced. Mine is a 58 plate and didn't have the new seats.


----------



## joshaudi

Its definitely a fault and i know because i used to work for audi - from experience - they deny it until there is a following of people starting to make a fuss and they they offer a replacement to the people on the list - keeps it all quiet you see!


----------



## phil3012

Just had mine done and to be honest unless your seats are really bad I wouldn't bother.

Mine was sagging but not too bad, reported it at a few weeks old and at around 18 months old Audi agreed to replace.

Got the drivers side done first and straight away I noticed the suede bit for the seatbelt buckle didn't match the passengers side. Dealer agreed to replace the passenger side as well.

The drivers seat has a now has a sight sag, but not as bad as the before.

Anyway the car was in to get the passenger side changed, however at about 3 PM got a call, saying that my car was ready but they had to put the old cover back on as it was the wrong part.

Chased it up when the girl dealing with it at the dealer was in the next week and after several phone calls and escalations they decided it was the right cover.

Apparently the hole for the ISOFIX are in the wrong place. The fitter thought they would show on the top of the seat, but the service manger said they would just be at the back and they'cut new ones for the ISOFIX.

That got fitted last week and the job looks okay, but the fit isn't as good as from the factory. Leather is also a different texture to the drivers side. Not worth complaining about but in some ways I should have stuck with the originals.

If you are getting it done, make sure both are replaced. To be honest I've seen many recent BMWs that look a lot worse.


----------



## edowen

Our 11,000 mile Roadster drivers seat base looks like the below.

I have just emailed the picture to Five Oaks to submit a claim to Audi. Will advise outcome...


----------



## 2009TTS

I just heard back from Audi that they refuse to fix both of my sagging seats because the passenger side is not sagging as bad yet. They won't admit it's a design flaw. They say they don't care what Audi is doing to replace both seats for customers in Britain. They claim that the replaced seats do not look different (though the kid admitted he hasn't seen the seats himself). They also tried to tell me that the seat are totally different in the UK as to the U.S.

Noticed and had them note the problem within months of getting the car. I knew about the problem from this forum but assumed Audi would stand by the car once the redesign was developed.

This car couldn't be driven the first month I had it because the fuel tank had to be replaced. Then the top got stuck up with a failure and could not be lowered. It's a lemon by law (cumulative days) and I'm tempted to make them buy it back.

Any U.S. customers have both seats replaced? I need that to fight them. Even then they said they evaluate each case independently so they may still refuse to fix the car.

Ken


----------



## mikef4uk

They only replaced the drivers in my TTS, I found the replacement looked better but was harder than the original and to be honest I never felt comfortable in/or on the new seat, I just felt too high and this made the seat sides feel too low


----------



## TTMBTT

These seats are designed to carry a max weight of 25st, MAX!!!! :lol: :lol:

Apologies all round, could not resist.


----------



## R5T

Even the e-tron spyder concept have it. :?


----------



## bigsyd

edowen said:


> Our 11,000 mile Roadster drivers seat base looks like the below.
> 
> I have just emailed the picture to Five Oaks to submit a claim to Audi. Will advise outcome...


only just seen this thread  our 58 plate TTS that we are picking up on Saturday had seats like above, we did the deal BUT  i said i would not shake on the deal unless the seat was sorted out, the showroom guy had not herd of the problem, he said he would have to go and find out....i said take as long as you like ....but do not come back to me saying that it cant be done under warranty, 5 mins later he spoke to the service manager, and is being done under warranty 8)


----------



## Duckstar

Also only recently saw this thread, after buying my Sept '07 V6 - dealer has taken pictures of both seats and submitted to Audi UK - they say that they "are not confident" of a result as the car is out of warranty (by a month!), however they understand the problem and will push on my behalf. Will hopefully hear back this coming week.

Cheers......Simon


----------



## Duckstar

As anticipated, Audi UK have totally dismissed my request on the basis that the car is outside of the manufacturer's warranty - not even interested in "going Dutch" as it's only over by two months now. Anyway, nothing ventured etc. and I think I can live with the slight sagging.


----------



## karlak

Our 08 plate TTS has just has the "OK" for new seat bases due to the sagging issue.

Do they just replace the leather, or foam as well ?


----------



## phil3012

karlak said:


> Our 08 plate TTS has just has the "OK" for new seat bases due to the sagging issue.
> 
> Do they just replace the leather, or foam as well ?


I've had loads of issues with this and it depends which version of the base they use.

My drivers seat was replaced in June with just the cover and has gone again (part now on order). The passenger seat (replaced in August) came in 3 parts I think and is the foam as well.


----------



## dwardy88

My 2008 tt has just been authorised by Glasgow Audi to get the drivers seat done, the guy over the phone said that there is a repair kit for it, does anyone know what the repair kit consists of?

Thanks David


----------



## ScoobyTT

I think it's basically something they use to basically stretch the leather taught again and resituate it, as this has been mentioned elsewhere as something that dealers do to fix it.


----------



## dwardy88

Thanks for the reply, I shall let them do it to the seats but i no it won't last so it will be straight back to the dealers as soon as the sagging re- appears


----------



## nvc

Hi my new MY11 TTC half leather, picked up last friday, seat sagged this monday.

so have they fixed the prob? guess not

and I am not going to take it to the dealer. the local dealer CS is rubbish. every single visit is slow and painful. I receive better service at LIDL


----------



## gw76

I laughed at that.... LIDL indeed :lol:


----------



## 2009TTS

My TTS is going in Thursday to have both seats done. I have been unable to get a straight answer as to whether Audi sent just new leather or sent leather and new foam. As far as I know I am the first person in the States to force this repair. They are under leverage from a Better Business complaint. Can anyone tell me what should be included in the repair? If it is just new leather, will this fix hold? If not I'll refuse repair.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## DarthTTs

After 15,00 miles:

Co-pilot:









Pilot:









[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Took the car yesterday to the Dealer and they told me they needed authorization from Audi, because this was consider part of the trim, which only has 12 months warranty.

Anyway they called me later saying they will take care of this by Monday 

I will let you all know..


----------



## r492pb1

Last Saturday (13 Nov 10) I bought a 2009 TT 2.0T FSI Coupe S Line Special Edition, which has done 9,800 miles. It has the *Leather/alcantara seats* and I have now noticed that compared to the passenger seat, which looks to have had very little use, there is defiantly some noticeable sagging on the drivers seat, although it is not as bad as most of the pictures I have seen on here. I think that the problem is with the seat base and not the covering material, but is more noticeable with leather as it will stretch more than any man-made fabric. If it gets any worse then I will be going back to my Audi dealer to seek a repair/fix.


----------



## CCFC

Hey, from what number plate onwards have they sorted this issue out? and from what number plate onwards will they fix the problem under warranty? many thanks


----------



## 675triple

CCFC said:


> Hey, from what number plate onwards have they sorted this issue out? and from what number plate onwards will they fix the problem under warranty? many thanks


Seems to vary from case to case. Anywhere from "less than 6 months old" to "within the first 3 years"
My stealer took photos of both seats when car was about 4 months old and sent them to Audi. Two days later they called and said Audi would only authorise the drivers seat to be replaced (which was worse) but I said no. 
I made a phone call to Audi UK HQ, followed by a detailed letter. About a month later Audi HQ authorised both seats bases to be replaced. Both the foam and leather covers were changed. The Leather is slightly rougher and duller than original bases, but it's not too noticeable. Foam is definately more firm too but im glad I got it done.


----------



## CCFC

ah right, im looking to get a 2.0 tdi coupe model and i have seen a couple on auto trader which look to have sagging seats. Not sure what to do, plus whens the best time to purchase one? cheers


----------



## paulgjohnston

Picked up my 57 plate roadster today. 100% chuffed but drivers seat has the sag! I knew this before buying but wasn't too worried as they car is mint. Anyway, the dealer has put a years full Audi warranty on it. I'm assuming that there's no point in me trying to get Audi to sort the seat as it's over 3 years old?


----------



## Razza

Audi in Cambridge have ordered the foam for the drivers side and will re-stretch the leather cover over it. I'm fine with that as long as it works. The passenger side shows very little sign of saggy/baggyiness so unlikely to have that changed under warranty.


----------



## condorgrey

Hello

I am very disappointed with the provided support from the authorized dealer.
The dealer informed me that sagging issue is a normal behavior for leather seats   [smiley=bomb.gif] 
For six months car (5000km) [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Could you please provide me documents that can prove that the problem is covered under warranty? 
For example if sb had the same problem and the dealer accepted to repair it free of charge (under warranty) (documents evidence from dealer ).

Thanks in advance


----------



## Razza

Did I say Audi ordered the replacement seat foam to stretch the existing leather over? What THEY really meant to say was that a new leather cover was ordered, re-using the existing seat foam. They also sent a photo of the passenger side but Audi Warranty didn't consider the leather to be deformed enough.

As others have said, the new leather does feel thicker (better quality hide?) and rougher than the passenger side and the construction is noticeably different. For instance, there is suede on the top edge of the seat side near the seatbelt socket, whereas previously it was just at the side. 
















Also, the way the three panels are stitched together is different. The gap that MaybeTT complains of is due to the side supports not being stitched to the centre piece. I reckon that's to allow some movement of the leather and base and hence avoiding the leather rippling up. I too had a noticeable gap which I remedied by sticking my slender (yeah right) hands into the gaps, grabbing the foam underneath and then wiggling it. This settled the base a little and closed the gaps. 
















To be honest, although there is a mismatch in texture with the rest of the leather seating, I prefer it. Now I'm thinking how I can convince the passenger side to be replaced under warranty in the next month or so.

Edit 18/1/11: Dealership will change the passenger seat now as a goodwill gesture since it was refused under Audi warranty. Result!


----------



## hanny73

Hi all - I had my seat replaced last May, just as the warranty was about to expire.

The drivers seat has started sagging badly again, has anyone had theirs replaced twice? Are replacement parts covered with a warranty?


----------



## gw76

Requested inspectionof seats on 58 TTS whilst in for service. Advised would forward pics to AUK. Now 2 months later, phone calls and 2 x emails been ignored. Any guess on the Scottish dealership....?


----------



## maxamus007

I got knocked back today about the drivers sagging seat 

I think i have to get intouch with Audi UK!


----------



## ScoobyTT

How old is yours, maxamus? Audi have tightened up the replacements now. If your dealer has sent photos to Audi and been knocked back then writing to Audi probably won't achieve much. Also, you bought the car with them, so you accepted the condition of the car on purchase, which I would say doesn't count in your favour. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## carrock

ScoobyTT said:


> How old is yours, maxamus? Audi have tightened up the replacements now. If your dealer has sent photos to Audi and been knocked back then writing to Audi probably won't achieve much. Also, you bought the car with them, so you accepted the condition of the car on purchase, which I would say doesn't count in your favour. [smiley=gossip.gif]


I left a deposit on a 2009 audi approved roadster sight unseen, as it was a very good price. When I eventually viewed it it had a saggy seat and I stated I would not complete the sale unless they agreed to replace the seat bases

This has now been agreed to- it seems if the cars are within warranty and enough pressure is brought to bear, the dealers will lean on Audi to stump up for the kits. When I looked at the 14 TTs on display in the approved used section at another dealer, evry single one with leather had a sagging seat. I think some people just accept it but it is clearly a structural fault caused by too few lateral seams, soft leather and soft foam, and frankly it makes the affected cars look shabby.


----------



## ALY TTS

My TTS has had the sagging seat base replaced under warranty at the Cheshire Oaks dealer. I reported this problem on my 1st service, 4 months later 3 ignored emails, I called into the dealer said that i was not happy with aftersale service. Car has done 10K miles. The seat does feel a little firmer, hope it does the trick. The heated seat also feels fine.


----------



## Razza

I had the driver's seat base replaced under warranty (Audi Cambridge) - I mentioned that in an earlier post. the dealership agreed to change the passenger side as I highlighted how different it was from the original leather - thicker, rougher, lighter in colour, with more suede around the seat belt holster. I preferred the new leather to the original which was more supple and shinier (nappa?)

I then noticed that they had nicked the leather upright on the passenger side which they obviously didn't check or failed to report. So I went back and they immediately ordered a replacement cover. I arranged to see how different that was from the driver's side upright before booking the car in to replace it. As it was dissimilar, they ordered the driver's side upright and I had both fitted a week ago, which was nice. However they didn't do a great job first time around - the plastic seat back on one side didn't clip back, nor did the seat folding handle surround on the driver's side. They hadn't tensioned the leather so that the bottom corners of the leather was fully exposed. Ahem, quality control???

I was obviously not happy and we looked over the seats on a new TT for comparison... The next day it was ready with new (longer) clips and a folding handle plastics.

I'm very pleased that I have essentially two new seats (no scuffs around the driver's side bolster!) despite it taking 4+ months to get it sorted.


----------



## 353S

Did Audi ever fix this issue on newer models??? or is this a problem on ALL TT's regardless of production date?


----------



## phil3012

353S said:


> Did Audi ever fix this issue on newer models??? or is this a problem on ALL TT's regardless of production date?


Newer models have the newer design seats as standard. There are at least 3 different types that I've had fitted.

The later design has seperate side bolsters to the centre piece of the base. Earlier designs are one piece. Too early to be sure on mine if its solved the problem.

To be honest I had lots of trouble with the replacement process, not the getting authorisation but the new bases don't fit right, plus some of the replacements just sagged again.

I ended up with lots of issues with the gap as described in previous posts, never did get it 100% sorted but have had a goodwill gesture from Audi for all the trouble.


----------



## Myttrocks

Audi UK have given the nod to have both of my seat bases replaced. My dealer put in the claim just one day before the original warranty came to an end.


----------



## maxamus007

Myttrocks said:


> Audi UK have given the nod to have both of my seat bases replaced. My dealer put in the claim just one day before the original warranty came to an end.


Strange that. I told them and they said no and i did it when i had a month left under the warranty......?
Audi inconsistant as always!


----------



## ScoobyTT

Sometimes I think dealers don't even bother asking Audi about things. I've had warranty stuff refused because it's "not covered" by some tenuous connection at best, yet other stuff they do without batting an eyelid. Seat belt buckles for instance are "trim" apparently. You know, they're just so ornamental. :lol:


----------



## Myttrocks

I think it's partly dealer dependent. Some may be more proactive/pushy than others when it comes to dealing with Audi UK.


----------



## maxamus007

Myttrocks said:


> I think it's partly dealer dependent. Some may be more proactive/pushy than others when it comes to dealing with Audi UK.


Well i know my dealer sent pics to Audi UK because I saw them. But my local Audi dealer is a bag of shite anyway!!
Hence why i will be using my local trusted VW Lookers dealer from now on


----------



## DickiePhitt

After seeing this post I reckoned driver's seat on my 09 TTS matched the pics. Local dealer sent pic of my seat to Audi and got warranty approval - back in Dec - and finally, after loads of reminding, the replacement swab has arrived. Dealer though wants me to came and inspect the new swab before fitting which is concerning, as I suspect he's seeking to get me to be responible in case the new swab is not exactly the same as the old one.
Reading posts here over the last year I get the impression the replacement swab is likely to be thicker - better. But opinions seem to differ on whether overall the job is worth having done.

I think if there is a significant quality improvement without a huge visual difference I'll have them do the job. By concern is that the original seats are built by an unholstery specialist, whereas this is likely to to be the first seat the local guy will have tackled. What's to say he knows waht he's doing and wont make a pig's ear out of it?


----------



## stiffler69

Does this only happen on the leather seats cause myn leather/alcantara ones have nothing like this ? i remember reading this and thinking well myn havent sagged

ill have to take a closer look cause i have seat covers on to see if they have and get a pic posted


----------



## Ikon66

stiffler69 said:


> Does this only happen on the leather seats cause myn leather/alcantara ones have nothing like this ? i remember reading this and thinking well myn havent sagged
> 
> ill have to take a closer look cause i have seat covers on to see if they have and get a pic posted


yup, doesn't seem to affect alcantara ones


----------



## Arne

stiffler69 said:


> Does this only happen on the leather seats cause myn leather/alcantara ones have nothing like this ? i remember reading this and thinking well myn havent sagged
> 
> ill have to take a closer look cause i have seat covers on to see if they have and get a pic posted


Have a look here (a bit down on that page): viewtopic.php?f=19&t=110619&start=315

Now in May 2011 the seats still look just like new, with no sagging what so ever :wink:


----------



## r492pb1

Ikon66 said:


> stiffler69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this only happen on the leather seats cause myn leather/alcantara ones have nothing like this ? i remember reading this and thinking well myn havent sagged
> 
> ill have to take a closer look cause i have seat covers on to see if they have and get a pic posted
> 
> 
> 
> yup, doesn't seem to affect alcantara ones
Click to expand...

I don't agree with this as my 09 leather/ alcantara seats have sagging, although it doesn't appear to be as bad as with the leather.


----------



## drnh

Well maybe i'm jumping the gun here but......

I've just bought a '57 plate from a main dealer which I noticed had a saggy seat

So following this thread I've just emailed Audi Uk asking how i go about having the base replaced.

I've told them I've left my deposit and get the car in 10 days.

I did mention the issue when I inspected the car and the dealers reply was "don't worry. Any faults are covered under the warranty". This conversation was mentioned in the email.

I'll keep you posted with the reply.

Daz


----------



## dubstar101

Took my MY09 TT to Audi for sagging seats to be changed. They started sagging at 1000 miles. However its not too much of a problem, but it does look a little unsightly. Now at 26000 miles I decided to get them done as drivers side looks saggy and passenger side is pristine. Audi warranty agreed to drivers side same day. Booked in a week later and job done. Dealer replaced passenger side under goodwill so there would be no difference. As other people have mentioned, new seats are firmer and rougher leather. Not as nice to the touch as the old ones. The issue some have raised regarding the gap between the base and the side with a black material sticking out was present here. However I think over time as the seat beds down the gap will close. I checked 3 other TTs and an R8 in the showroom - all have the black material 'fix' to stop the sagging, but the jobs looked better as obviously it was factory done. Hopefully the gap will disappear with time - otherwise I'll be back. I agree its a difficult decision cos theres no going back, but I think overall its worth it. Plus I got new seats on an 18month old car for free.

Good luck


----------



## phil3012

dubstar101 said:


> Took my MY09 TT to Audi for sagging seats to be changed. They started sagging at 1000 miles. However its not too much of a problem, but it does look a little unsightly. Now at 26000 miles I decided to get them done as drivers side looks saggy and passenger side is pristine. Audi warranty agreed to drivers side same day. Booked in a week later and job done. Dealer replaced passenger side under goodwill so there would be no difference. As other people have mentioned, new seats are firmer and rougher leather. Not as nice to the touch as the old ones. The issue some have raised regarding the gap between the base and the side with a black material sticking out was present here. However I think over time as the seat beds down the gap will close. I checked 3 other TTs and an R8 in the showroom - all have the black material 'fix' to stop the sagging, but the jobs looked better as obviously it was factory done. Hopefully the gap will disappear with time - otherwise I'll be back. I agree its a difficult decision cos theres no going back, but I think overall its worth it. Plus I got new seats on an 18month old car for free.
> 
> Good luck


I've had the same issue with the gap and the dealer made numerous attempts to fix it, but it isn't possible to get it as good as one from the factory.

I've had mine done for probably 4 months now and the gap is still there. You just get used to it.


----------



## k2aho

hi all

i just pick up my TTS few days ago its a 2008 and just gone out for warranty 3 days now....do you guys think there is any chance i would be able to get the seats done? they are pretty saggy too


----------



## 12snowy

Just taken my 2011 TTC into Audi Garage.
After the garage delivered my new car I saw the signs of driver saggy seats !
Think the foam is too soft so the leather stretches and leaves a bubble in the seat.
Probably don't wan't replaced at the moment but will definately do before warranty runs out.


----------



## golfmadeasy

Is there a direct link between a fatty sitting in the seat and a sag? Not being rude but might be a good time to try the gym and cut down on cakes :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

golfmadeasy said:


> Is there a direct link between a fatty sitting in the seat and a sag? Not being rude but might be a good time to try the gym and cut down on cakes :lol:


i think it's quite the opposite, I was, not now, 19st with a big arse and my seats are like new almost after almost 3 years :roll:


----------



## golfmadeasy

Fair do's I do not have a mark 2 TT but I have seen the saggy seats and yes they look dreadful. Just wanted to explore the fat/ saggy seats possibilities. If you are overweight and stretch the leather well then its not the leather at fault its the fat lump on top of the leather. If there is a correlation to fat/ saggy then either lose weight or stop moaning. I hope some can see the funny side of this comment and not get distracted into the usual political correctness which I find tiresome. Say what you like we are all adults


----------



## 12snowy

golfmadeasy said:


> Is there a direct link between a fatty sitting in the seat and a sag? Not being rude but might be a good time to try the gym and cut down on cakes :lol:


Interesting but er no.

The chap who deliver the car was about 14 stone but I saw the signs as he got out of the car which was only driven for 400 miles.


----------



## jns2001

My wife sat on my car last Saturday and said, if a fatty sits on that seat, they will have problems fitting in.


----------



## Chew72

My 2008 TTR is about to be changed for a new TTS C. I have done over 53k miles from new and my seats only have a slight sagg. Given my ample frame and fat arse my seats look fairly good. Must be the skinny boney arsed drivers who suffer from this early on. But in all honesty if Audi had given the seat a second stiching behind the first this would never had been an issue.


----------



## faz786

forgive me guys for having not read all 48 pages but can anything be done about this?

I just picked mine up 2 days ago and have noticed a sag on the drivers seat....

What's my plan of action?

Cheers


----------



## faz786

my drivers seat is pretty horrendous now guys, after using the car dairly for a week :x

I will be visiting my local dealer this week to complain and see what they are willing to do about it.


----------



## ZeGerman

Guys seriously, *it's leather!* But it's good to complain, then the Audi guys might think about it & introduce a better seat design for their next cars. 8)

Before I tell you how to easy fix it, I'll tell you something about leather seats. For "sagging free" leather seats the following points are important: *thickness of the leather (thicker is better), the stiches/parts (more is better), a solid longlife upholstery, a good adherence between the leather/upholstery & the leather quality*.

I am really not a leather specialist, but I am sure seats like the following are very "sagging/wrinkle resistant" (example):










Thick leather, a lot of stiches (possible multiple parts) & best leather quality. Can't say anything about the upholstery, but it looks very solid. 

The TT seats with only one stich (2 piece?) on the other hand are very wrinkle susceptible. Even Audi can't cheat the leather physics. :lol:

So, and now my secret tip *how to fix the wrinkles*. Cost you basically nothing. [smiley=dude.gif]






Also aply some *leather care products* to your seats everytime when you clean your car won't hurt. :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt M

Interested to know if anyone has tried the "hot towel" method and how the seats turned out.


----------



## TT-driver

Matt M said:


> Interested to know if anyone has tried the "hot towel" method and how the seats turned out.


I've used my wife's hair blower once. Made a bit of a difference, about half the sag gone, but you do see the structure of the leather itself changing too: tiny wrinkles. Logical, it has to stay somewhere. And ultimately the sag returns.

It did not worsen too much over the last year I must say. Perhaps I'm a light weight (77 kg) or perhaps I put my seat to far back that my weight is not only on my 'ding-dong', but on my legs too. Don't know if that could make much of a difference.


----------



## Arctic Fox

Wow, I feel really lucky and a little guilty :roll: My last TT, an 07 Mk2 TTR did 77,000 miles and not a sag in site. I used it nearly every day. Ive had my new TTR fitted with exclusive leather which seems to be different quality and build. I've had her for 4 weeks, done 2,000 miles and still no sag. Maybe I have a perfect bottom :lol: 
My husband has a 2010 R8 Spyder with 2,000 miles, used rarely, but still suffering some sagging on the sides :x


----------



## jobe

for all you outhere - Audi is supposed to replace your sagging seat covers at any time under warranty, regardless of age of the car!
Any other outcome is absolutely unacceptable, so go to your local shop and demand your consumer rights.


----------



## Joelc

jobe said:


> for all you outhere - Audi is supposed to replace your sagging seat covers at any time under warranty, regardless of age of the car!


Where does that come form...is this a written policy...


----------



## patatus

k2aho said:


> hi all
> 
> i just pick up my TTS few days ago its a 2008 and just gone out for warranty 3 days now....do you guys think there is any chance i would be able to get the seats done? they are pretty saggy too


Yes.


----------



## Krpano

jobe said:


> for all you outhere - Audi is supposed to replace your sagging seat covers at any time under warranty, regardless of age of the car!
> Any other outcome is absolutely unacceptable, so go to your local shop and demand your consumer rights.


we all wish that was true mate.


----------



## christurbo

Does this happen to the RS Bucket seats?


----------



## ChadW

Strange this does not bother me for some reason, no one can see them unless they are getting into the car, also you can improve on it by cleaning the seat base with hot microfibre now and then. Of course I did not buy mine brand new so if I had it probably would peeve me a bit.


----------



## rash149

lucky for me mines not that sagged, few wrinkles here n there


----------



## ibiswhitett

rash149 said:


> lucky for me mines not that sagged, few wrinkles here n there


...but what about the seats?!!


----------



## Krpano

ibiswhitett said:


> rash149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lucky for me mines not that sagged, few wrinkles here n there
> 
> 
> 
> ...but what about the seats?!!
Click to expand...

lol, that made me chuckle...
Good one.

:lol:


----------



## missile

It is not only TT seats which are affected, I have seen other Audis with the same affliction. It only seems to affect the all leather seats, my Alcantara seats are not sagging.


----------



## Jace

jobe said:


> for all you outhere - Audi is supposed to replace your sagging seat covers at any time under warranty, regardless of age of the car!
> Any other outcome is absolutely unacceptable, so go to your local shop and demand your consumer rights.


This is true,

I had my 2007 TTr seat replaced twice during the 3 years I owned it. I had to kick off in the showroom, much to my wifes embarrassment, but in the end they agreed to change it. Might help that I have bough 7 new cars from them in a row but they should change it anyway.


----------



## minted247

Read through almost all the pages in this thread  and have got the impression that these can be done on warranty which is good news, as my driver's side seat is sagging a little.

Is there a particular Audi reference I can quote or anything, as I can imagine them trying to fob off and avoid doing a replacement if at all possible by stating it's cosmetic! :roll:

Cheers


----------



## Jace

minted247 said:


> Read through almost all the pages in this thread  and have got the impression that these can be done on warranty which is good news, as my driver's side seat is sagging a little.
> 
> Is there a particular Audi reference I can quote or anything, as I can imagine them trying to fob off and avoid doing a replacement if at all possible by stating it's cosmetic! :roll:
> 
> Cheers


It's a bit subjective to be honest. I didn't consider it to be fare wear and tear for its age and its cost!
I know leather, just like our skin, gives way over time and will lose its shape but I don't except this to be the case after 8 months and 7k on the clock from new!

To be honest the service manager was a little snooty and tried to palm me off but after a somewhat heated debate that I insisted took place in the middle of the new car showroom, with customers milling about, she agreed that the base would be changed. The next time it was changed however the technicians claimed that there was a fix for this and the seat did not sag for the last 6 months of use, AT ALL!

All in all you have to go in to this with an open mind, I kicked off because of the damage to my re-sale value. People started to look for this when buying a TT. My advice would be to bear with it until it looks bad enough to really tick you off then get it changed. If you are trading/selling you car with in the warrantee period then get it done just before it hits the Autotrader and you are serious about selling. Then just sit on a cushion so you displace the weight. The seat will stay fresh and your buyer will tick the driver's seat off their "Things To Watch Out For" list.

Everyone's happy....


----------



## Lyons

ChadW said:


> Strange this does not bother me for some reason, no one can see them unless they are getting into the car, also you can improve on it by cleaning the seat base with hot microfibre now and then. Of course I did not buy mine brand new so if I had it probably would peeve me a bit.


I'm the same. Surely no leather interior remains completely tight?

It doesnt offend me anyway.


----------



## Crazypaving

I have just been in to Audi Warrington and they agreed to change the base no bother ! 6 days before the warranty runs out ................


----------



## TTS_SPRINT

Not sure if this is true but I've heard if you heat up the leather it shrinks/stretches slightly and improves the overall look??


----------



## Demessiah

christurbo said:


> Does this happen to the RS Bucket seats?


Yep, did on mine. Exactly the same as the standard seats.


----------



## TTS_SPRINT

A few pics of mine to date. Used a decent leather conditioner, then did the microwave heated wet towel job to help.
Considering my TTS has done 35,000 miles it doesn't look that bad, other cars such as BMW and Porsche I've seen look similar after 30,000 miles or so. Just got to look after it. I weight about 15 stone too.


----------



## Jace

TTS_SPRINT said:


> A few pics of mine to date. Used a decent leather conditioner, then did the microwave heated wet towel job to help.
> Considering my TTS has done 35,000 miles it doesn't look that bad, other cars such as BMW and Porsche I've seen look similar after 30,000 miles or so. Just got to look after it. I weight about 15 stone too.


Good job there. I have never used the "heat" method but I will in future. I use the Wifes "BIO OIL" on the leather. It works a treat. The Wife got a bit P1$$£d last time so I had to buy my own bottle of it, I realised why she was upset as its not cheap.

LOL


----------



## ibiswhitett

Jace said:


> Good job there. I have never used the "heat" method but I will in future. I use the Wifes "BIO OIL" on the leather. It works a treat. The Wife got a bit P1$$£d last time so I had to buy my own bottle of it, I realised why she was upset as its not cheap.
> 
> LOL


Does it work on her leather too?!!


----------



## temporarychicken

Does the BIO-oil shrink the leather back into place?

Could you kindly give us some further details about the BIO-oil method. I notice it;s for sale in Boots for a tenner at the moment, so if this is effective - I will grab some!


----------



## Essexaviator

I have alacantra seats and and they show no signs of sagging. Is it just the leather seats?
Steve


----------



## Ikon66

Essexaviator said:


> I have alacantra seats and and they show no signs of sagging. Is it just the leather seats?
> Steve


in a word, yes


----------



## Essexaviator

Seems like mine was a stupid question?
Steve


----------



## the_d_o_t

thats bad that saggy seat issue! ha


----------



## TerryCTR

Ikon66 said:


> Essexaviator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have alacantra seats and and they show no signs of sagging. Is it just the leather seats?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> in a word, yes
Click to expand...

Alcantara sagged on mines after a week so not limited to leather


----------



## newt

Tried the hot towel twice no good, filled car up with steam which froze on the inside following morning.


----------



## planman

I too have the sagging seat syndrome on my 2008 TTS with 38k miles.
What worries me more is that after owning it for about 5 months, I have noticed the colour is wearing away on the right hand bolsters and the stitching is beginning to wear.i only weight 11 stone and am quite slim so I can't think it's my rear end. I had a similar fault on my A4 cabriolet and on my mk1 TT.
Could this be done under my warranty or does that only cover the body and engine? :x


----------



## Jace

temporarychicken said:


> Does the BIO-oil shrink the leather back into place?
> 
> Could you kindly give us some further details about the BIO-oil method. I notice it;s for sale in Boots for a tenner at the moment, so if this is effective - I will grab some!


Just apply the bio oil to the seat base with a cloth, it just a moisturiser that's all. It's worked for ma as far as keeping the leather in good shape and helps prevent cracking on the side bolsters,
I would not say its the cure for seat sagging but it does visually improve the condition.

The seat design was defective from day one and so it was always doomed to be a warrantee regular if you ask me.
I did find that last time I had mine changed they had done something with the seat base and it didn't occur again.

Good luck


----------



## temporarychicken

I actually had a go at my driver's seat yesterday. I tried the microwave towel method. No cigar.

So I got the Mrs. hairdryer, and a plant spray filled with warm water. I repeatedly sprayed the seat base with water, rubbed it in with a cloth, then applied heat.

I did this continually for about 10 minutes and the leather really did shrink back a lot. I also manually stretched and plied the leather whilst doing this, allowing it to return to it's original un-stretched condition more easily.

Once finished, the seat was looking much better than before, with less visible sagging than on the passenger's side which is fairly like new. The only downside was the leather looked very tired and lacklustre after this 10 minutes of heat and water torture.

I applied a liberal amount of Autoglym leather conditioner/moisturiser with lanolin, and rubbed it well in. The next day it looked marvelous, all plump and plush. I was very pleased.

I went for a drive, and two days later it's back to how it was before. Ahh well never mind.


----------



## craigttp

driver seat pre heating it










and post heating it

passenger pre heating










passenger pre heating










and post heating

have sagged slightly again but not as bad as they were previously. this is a 2007 model with 26k miles


----------



## Alexjh

Noticed in pictures of some of the cars i'm looking at the driver seat looks stretched but its is leather.. its stretchy is it not reasonable to assume it would stretch a bit?

Sure the foam will also sink too? But it can't be much to have some extra padding added by a trim shop at a later date.

Also no offence but how heavy are people with stretched seats? more to do with the bulkier owners or is it just general? i'm 11.5 st my Golf GTi had looser leather than passanger side but I accepted after 40,000 miles it is gonna happen..


----------



## TerryCTR

Mines was half leather and half Alcantar and sagged after 2 days of ownership if that. I'm 6ft and 13.8 stone but in shape so I fitted in the seats fine.

Just another typical audi issue that they can't sort, hence I rejected my car successfully


----------



## Alexjh

TerryCTR said:


> Mines was half leather and half Alcantar and sagged after 2 days of ownership if that. I'm 6ft and 13.8 stone but in shape so I fitted in the seats fine.
> 
> Just another typical audi issue that they can't sort, hence I rejected my car successfully


2 days is fair enough!  i'm talking 12 months + (20,000 miles a year I covered) after 2 years my drivers seat was a big saggy but not that bad.. I did regular "creaming" the leather though.  :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

Wear and tear is fair enough mate but its happened to a lot of cars very quickly.

Manufacturing defect 100 percent


----------



## TTYL

Do alcantara seats do this as well?


----------



## TerryCTR

Yes they do


----------



## Templar

TTYL said:


> Do alcantara seats do this as well?


Mine haven't and the car is 4 years old. I'm thinking that it is an issue that's suffered more so by full leather.


----------



## illingworth22

Templar said:


> TTYL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do alcantara seats do this as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine haven't and the car is 4 years old. I'm thinking that it is an issue that's suffered more so by full leather.
Click to expand...

Mine is an 08 TDi with 40k mile and no sagging either. The leather side bolsters have shown signs of wear tho! I recon it is just poor quality leather used by Audi.


----------



## illingworth22

TTS_SPRINT said:


> A few pics of mine to date. Used a decent leather conditioner, then did the microwave heated wet towel job to help.
> Considering my TTS has done 35,000 miles it doesn't look that bad, other cars such as BMW and Porsche I've seen look similar after 30,000 miles or so. Just got to look after it. I weight about 15 stone too.


I can't see the pictures!

Is there any dealer or supplier who changes, replaces or repair the seats when a car is out of Warranty?


----------



## LeeTomo

I would have thought they will all do this sooner or later.


----------



## glospete

Can anyone tell me whether the latest cars (2013) still have the problem?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phil3012

Some do yes and alcantara has the same issue although not as bad.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

just taken the car to preston audi

they have taken photos and will send report to audi to see if they can help

will keep you all posted


----------



## carrock

TerryCTR said:


> Mines was half leather and half Alcantar and sagged after 2 days of ownership if that. I'm 6ft and 13.8 stone but in shape so I fitted in the seats fine.
> 
> Just another typical audi issue that they can't sort, hence I rejected my car successfully


But they can sort it.

Had our TT seat bases replaced under warranty 2 years ago with new bases with thicker leather and they are still perfect.

And I am 17 stone.

My understanding is the new bases are fitted from 2012 cars onwards


----------



## Snake Pliskin

glospete said:


> Can anyone tell me whether the latest cars (2013) still have the problem?


Compared to my 2008 car, my 2011 TTS (so 2.25 years on) is wearing superbly with very little sag at all, so yeah I would say they have sorted the problem (certainly to an acceptable level).

The sag we VERY noticeable in the 2008 and appeared very quickly.
The TTS seats still look great and they feel firmer / more supportive.


----------



## phil3012

There are at least 3 types of bases that I'm aware of:

1. A one piece base (bolsters and bottom of seat all as one) in full leather

2. Same as above but with alcanatara where the seat belt touches the bolster

3. Alacantara where the seat belt touches still, but in 3 parts as the bolsters are seperate. Leather seems rougher and thicker.

I had all 3 on my first TT, 1 and 2 sagged quickly, 3 was much better but the issue I had was there was always a gap between the bolsters and center of the seat, which after several attempts they never managed to resolve.


----------



## Jparnell11

Hi all i am have found a fix for all the leather saggy seats, I've just watch a YouTube clip where a seat on another car has the same issue. All the guy did was hold a heat gun (paint stripper) over the effected area and the leather tightened up like new. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## beepcake

Jparnell11 said:


> Hi all i am have found a fix for all the leather saggy seats, I've just watch a YouTube clip where a seat on another car has the same issue. All the guy did was hold a heat gun (paint stripper) over the effected area and the leather tightened up like new. Has anyone tried this?


Heat gun sounds a bit extreme  A few people have used hair driers.


----------



## Jparnell11

Yeah thats wht thought but it works! Here's the link:


----------



## therock

the seats on that video must be vinyl cos it dont work on my red leather . i just spent an hour with the heat gun on them and didnt do a thing


----------



## Jace

glospete said:


> Can anyone tell me whether the latest cars (2013) still have the problem?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Mine is a 52 plate with 11k on it, no sagging at all !

If you read back you will see I had issues with my 2007 TT that they fixed.


----------



## rober_golf

and the armrest?


----------



## dave the trimmer

The solution to this would be to get a trimmer to remove the cover and tighten all the seams. This is a long term solution and will look factory. A heat gun may work but wouldn't last. Plus you'll only end up drying the leather out.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

therock said:


> the seats on that video must be vinyl cos it dont work on my red leather . i just spent an hour with the heat gun on them and didnt do a thing


Me and you both spent the best part of an hour and nothing. I'm going to take the seat to a local auto trimmer and see what he can do.


----------



## fourier

And here I was thinking this was just mine! Maybe will give the heat gun a go.


----------



## Templar

Careful you don't over do it with the heat gun. Just remember leather can crack if it drys out with heat.


----------



## Trossuk

I've currently got a BMW 123d and this is showing signs of the same sagging on the passenger seat of all things. Hardly any use. 33k miles. Guess it's a leather thing. Doesn't effect the comfort. Selling car on Tuesday so not bothered. Then it's my first tt. Alcantara seats so shouldn't have this problem. 8)


----------



## Templar

Trossuk said:


> I've currently got a BMW 123d and this is showing signs of the same sagging on the passenger seat of all things. Hardly any use. 33k miles. Guess it's a leather thing. Doesn't effect the comfort. Selling car on Tuesday so not bothered. Then it's my first tt. Alcantara seats so shouldn't have this problem. 8)


Yeah, the alcantara seats do not seem so affected with sagging issues. I imagine that the seat padding is the same just the leather. I personally prefer the alcantara anyways as leather to me is over rated....hot in the summer and cold in the winter..also there's no seat sliding as there is with the leather.

Right..im ready to be shot at by the leather lovers.


----------



## Trossuk

Not by me!
I'm selling the leather and moving"back" to alcantara. With leather you need to have heated seats. I much prefer the look in the TT of the suede effect contrast. Modern fabrics are so much better than they were in the days of the vinyl


----------



## Templar

Well I think there is a perceived snob value to leather and the truth is there's not much difference in cost between leather and a good quality alcantara.


----------



## m-a-r-k

I much prefer alcantara. I slide around and submarine all the time on my lounge suite - it would drive me mad in a car!


----------



## Maverick001

I have just got a 2011 tt with 17k on the clock which has alcantara and the drivers seat seems to be sagging slightly. It looks almost like there is to much material and it has caused to lift slightly from the base and crease to the right hand side of the seat :-(

Also in the passenger side where the alcantara meets the leather bolster the alcantara has has also pinched and creased like there is excess material. It is very annoying as the rest if the car is like new. I came from a 2004 mk5 golf and after 10yrs and 110k miles the seats still looked brand new!!!

The car is going in for a warranty repair to the passenger side lock sitch next week so will point it out then and see what they have to say. Any have any joy getting the seats sorted from the dealers?


----------



## Maverick001

Maverick001 said:


> I have just got a 2011 tt with 17k on the clock which has alcantara and the drivers seat seems to be sagging slightly. It looks almost like there is to much material and it has caused to lift slightly from the base and crease to the right hand side of the seat :-(
> 
> Also in the passenger side where the alcantara meets the leather bolster the alcantara has has also pinched and creased like there is excess material. It is very annoying as the rest if the car is like new. I came from a 2004 mk5 golf and after 10yrs and 110k miles the seats still looked brand new!!!
> 
> The car is going in for a warranty repair to the passenger side lock sitch next week so will point it out then and see what they have to say. Any have any joy getting the seats sorted from the dealers?


So I took the car in for some warranty work and at the same time pointed out the slightly sagging seats......when I picked up the car their reply was "the technician doesn't see this has being a problem and fits in with realms of normal wear for a natural hide"

On the warranty check list it mentioned they had inspected the seats and the advisor said that they are pretty pricey at £420+ VAT per seat (not sure if that was the whole seat or just the base). I suggested / asked if it was a common issue and he said no....however he then went on to mention that there is no stock available and they are all on "back order"...contradiction in terms surely :lol:


----------



## Samoa

Thanks peeps, will keep an eye on this though from the sound of it being a 2014 model should be ok.

I would, however, point out my previous full leather A3 Quattro sold on 60k & current A3 Quattro on 40k look almost as good as new, no sagging whatsoever.

Seats are a different type, think it's more of a design fault somewhere


----------



## tich

Very helpful thread and I have never been a fan of leather so Alcantara will be the choice I will be looking for but it won't be a deal clincher if everything else fits the bill


----------



## Trossuk

One year in and still really happy with the alcantara. Looks like a new seat still. I'm only at 15k so would expect as new. Certainly glad I didn't go leather this time. Been no cold bum scenario through the winter.....


----------



## California3.2Quattro

I'm sorry, but Alcantara is just a synthetic microfiber and is part of the interior as a cheaper option than leather. My wife has it in her 2.0 and we both think it's not as comfortable as leather, or as good looking. Some of you may say you prefer it, and that's Ok if you really do. But you're not selling me on it being better in any way, shape, or form.

As for "sagging seats," that is a complaint unique to internet forums like this where defects can be more imagined than real. It's leather. It conforms. That's part of the point. I don't blame dealers for telling you -- very nicely mind you -- to take a hike and get over it. Geez.

Two pictures here of the interior of my ride in Nappa leather. One where the passenger seat is "sagging" and one where it's not. If that minute, incidental, difference is all you guys can focus on when looking at a fine Audi interior, I feel bad for your prospects to truly appreciate these cars. By the way, heated seats are premium as well, and glad I have them under the smooth Nappa.


----------



## ReTTro fit

The leather seat option in a tt is by far the worst I've know on any audi 
The alcantara is by far more comfy and I have now swapped out 2 sets of leather to alcantara for people

Cali, each to there own mate but I noticed you didn't post a pic of the drivers seat mate !! Lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Another one here for alcantara I'm looking at swapping out my black leather in my v6 for alcantara in negotiations with a fella on eBay at the moment


----------



## ReTTro fit

And another plus with alcantara is you don't need heated, there warm enough in winter and you don't stick to them in summer lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Tangerine Knight

In a word I really don't get on with my leather in the car,never liked it so any excuse to get rid of it


----------



## ReTTro fit

I got alcantara seats and an alcantara steering wheel 
Bliss lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## California3.2Quattro

1wheelonly said:


> The leather seat option in a tt is by far the worst I've know on any audi
> The alcantara is by far more comfy and I have now swapped out 2 sets of leather to alcantara for people
> 
> Cali, each to there own mate but I noticed you didn't post a pic of the drivers seat mate !! Lmfao
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Bullshit. Sorry. Have fun getting all kids of crud in your Alcantara steering wheel. I guarantee you it will wear down too in short order, just like the synthetic cloth it is.


----------



## California3.2Quattro

1wheelonly said:


> And another plus with alcantara is you don't need heated, there warm enough in winter and you don't stick to them in summer lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Haha. Because it's hot, of course you don't need it to be heated.

And why would I post a picture of the driver's seat just to drive you guys silly obsession with a problem that doesn't exist? I know you all are trying to convince Audi to cover it as a defect, but maybe you should focus on something that's actually a problem and a not a natural feature of the leather. Like the bad taillights. Would be a bit more constructive.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Keep ya skirt on cali 
I wondered if ya would bite 
Lmfao

Each to there own matey

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## California3.2Quattro

1wheelonly said:


> Keep ya skirt on cali
> I wondered if ya would bite
> Lmfao
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Don't get any time of the month stains on your Alcantara. Because it won't come out.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'll pour ORANGE over it [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Just to let you know cali. Audi changed my seat base as a good will gesture,it was awful. There has since been an upgrade to the seat base to stop the sagging ( think they altered the design of the foam) I've also got a 13 year old mk1 and the seats are spot on.


----------



## California3.2Quattro

blackpoolfc said:


> Just to let you know cali. Audi changed my seat base as a good will gesture,it was awful. There has since been an upgrade to the seat base to stop the sagging ( think they altered the design of the foam) I've also got a 13 year old mk1 and the seats are spot on.


Upgrade to the seat base huh? Or just add 10 cents worth of foam that wasn't needed in the first place to keep you guys quiet. haha.

The Nappa in my car is fantastic and cradles me nicely. It's the only car I can drive for hours, in comfort. And trying to do so on Alcantara seats, while not terrible, is not nearly as comfortable. I've done both, since we own both in my household.

Alcantara isn't a premium feature for a reason. The name of the stuff is even a euphemism. Wrap a perfectly good leather steering wheel in it? You might as well go to Pep Boys and buy a 10 dollar steering wheel cover made of microfiber, because it's the same stuff. But at least you can easily toss the steering wheel cover when it starts to wear out.

The unneeded mod, spend-first culture on this board is hilarious. But I suppose that's a good way to keep sponsors happy.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Yes that's right an upgrade I've got it and trust me it wasn't a 10 cent upgrade. As far as alcantara is concerned if memory serves me well he got it from an r8. So are you saying the interior from an r8 is rubbish,Ferrari and lambo also have alcantara they wrong as well. Not falling out with you but you've slated the rs look of my car stated the TT is nice as it is yet you stick rota alloys on it,tts skirts and a sport diffuser can't be that good. To be honest yours is the only one in silver I have seen with a black and orange interior,not my cup of tea but I've not been that rude about it you like it. Trust me saggy seats are a massive problem in Europe perhaps yours had stayed pristine because of the warm climate its common knowledge leather wears better in the warm


----------



## ReTTro fit

You pay more for an alcantara steering wheel because they ARE a premium feature, hence why it's an expensive option 
Yes my wheel was from a R8 GT and was a very expensive option

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Warranty_Void

My full leather seats are saggy as hell, pretty sad when mk1 with three times as many miles are in much better condition lol


----------



## California3.2Quattro

blackpoolfc said:


> Yes that's right an upgrade I've got it and trust me it wasn't a 10 cent upgrade. As far as alcantara is concerned if memory serves me well he got it from an r8. So are you saying the interior from an r8 is rubbish,Ferrari and lambo also have alcantara they wrong as well. Not falling out with you but you've slated the rs look of my car stated the TT is nice as it is yet you stick rota alloys on it,tts skirts and a sport diffuser can't be that good. To be honest yours is the only one in silver I have seen with a black and orange interior,not my cup of tea but I've not been that rude about it you like it. Trust me saggy seats are a massive problem in Europe perhaps yours had stayed pristine because of the warm climate its common knowledge leather wears better in the warm


Ok, I'll buy the climate issue perhaps having an impact. That's not something I've experienced, so I can't speak to it.

I have driven distances in both my Nappa and Alcantara, and the Alcantara is inferior to my experience -- appearance and comfort. I don't see how there is any debate about that. It's just synthetic cloth. Now if that's a good fix for climate issues as they affect genuine leather, I can understand that.

As for your car, I think it looks great and you clearly have a passion for it. Would I personally go through the trouble of making my V6 look like a TTRS, down to every last part? Nope. I just don't think the TTRS is all that better looking. It's a different, more aggressive, design because it's a different car in terms of power and performance. But it's your car and I don't pay your note.

The wheels on mine are just wheels I liked. I honestly never knew they were seen as TTRS wheels, or anything else. I like them because they remind me of old American muscle car Craigers. I like the tires, slotted discs (we call them rotors) and pads that I put on around the same time too, and they have nothing to do with making the car look RS-like.

The side skirts and diffuser were indeed to make the car look a bit more sporty. But I didn't put them on as conversion to a TTS or RS. They were just the best value and best looking kit parts out there to my personal taste after looking at aftermarket. And I actually am wrestling with the TTS bumper I just purchased as a mod I want to complete. I got it so cheap and near my home, I really couldn't pass it up. But half of me doesn't really find it all that necessary or better looking than the stock front. I do like it as a tie in to the skirts, but I wish I could find a more subtle tie in. But alas, everything else I've seen looks stuck on, and at least the TTS front end conversion looks natural.

I'll check out sourcing the other front end parts, and if that makes me feel better about the mod as an increase to overall value of the car, I'll do it. If not, I will have no trouble turning around and selling the TTS bumper for a nice little profit. Sorry if that bothers sensibilities.

As for the orange panel interior, I wasn't a fan of it when I first saw the car either. Then I drove the car and sat in that leather and I quickly came to love it. It's a fine running automobile and orange panel makes it pretty unique and is a nice little conversation piece. Whenever someone gets in the car, I like to ask them if they like the orange or not. They quickly come to the same conclusion I do, that it fits with how fun the car is to drive.


----------



## California3.2Quattro

1wheelonly said:


> You pay more for an alcantara steering wheel because they ARE a premium feature, hence why it's an expensive option
> Yes my wheel was from a R8 GT and was a very expensive option
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


If you feel it's worth it, Ok. But I'll stand by some opinion, and some facts. My opinion is it looks like a glorified steering wheel cover. And facts are it won't stay as clean as leather and won't wear as nicely as leather.

Now perhaps there is an issue with grip of a leather wheel in the UK. I always wondered why driving gloves seemed more popular there. But from where I sit, a leather steering wheel is a great thing and putting microfiber cloth on it is a clear downgrade. I hope none of that sounds harsh. I am just trying to be direct in communicating my perspective now.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I had mine for feel and looks 
It's a nicer feel a grip, it's also a lot thicker than a standard Tt flat bottom, also because it had the red stitching which fits the theme I'm going for on the rest of my interior 
I'm having my centre console and dash pod covered in alcantara with red stitching

I didnt buy it for longevity, I bought it cause I like it and it's different and I deffo consider it an upgrade over the stock wheel aswell as the s-line perforated one I took off

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## California3.2Quattro

1wheelonly said:


> I'm having my centre console and dash pod covered in alcantara with red stitching
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


It's all good, man. We'll agree to disagree. The day I pay your car note is the day I can tell you what to do to your car.

I will say, however, that the Alcantara center and dash would make you pimp worthy here in the U.S. But who am I to talk when it comes to over the top TT interiors. haha.


----------



## Samoa

Looks like they sorted it on the MK2 run out models - my 2014 TT with leather haven't sagged & are still in a healthy condition after almost 15k


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Like I told Cali they altered the seat foam/bolster or whatever to stop it


----------



## Templar

Good quality alcantara is as pricey as genuine leather apart from being more hard wearing, when you first sit on it I've also found it warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer..my preference tbh. 
Suppose not coming from the land of huggy bear in fartsky & crutch alcantara is not seen as a pimp type teddy bear material over here and more as a hardcore material that's used in the touring/race cars territory. Agreed long term it could start to show signs of wear on a steering wheel but that's why quality material is required.
To be honest the USA do not have a particularly top reputation for manufacturing good quality cars and materials so I can see why European vehicles are sort after over there, but everything is just a matter of taste some have more of it than others :wink: 
Just my opinion of course and not spoken with any intent to offend.


----------



## Warranty_Void

Went my local audi dealer tonight to get a bit more information on the seats. You can buy the foam supports and leather/alcantara covers, strip the seat down and replace them.

Foam base £115.28
Base leather cover £526.78
Back rest foam £115.28
Back rest leather £628.14

So it's £1385.48 to fix one seat :mrgreen:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

To be honest they just replaced the base on mine but not the passenger side I know why now


----------



## Templar

Warranty_Void said:


> Went my local audi dealer tonight to get a bit more information on the seats. You can buy the foam supports and leather/alcantara covers, strip the seat down and replace them.
> 
> Foam base £115.28
> Base leather cover £526.78
> Back rest foam £115.28
> Back rest leather £628.14
> 
> So it's £1385.48 to fix one seat :mrgreen:


If the backrest cover/s are in good condition then it might just be a matter of purchasing the seat base foam and base cover...if it's just the foam that's given way and the leather is good then just the foam needs to be bought. Could steam the leather back into shape if really necessary.

Good post all the same, thanks for submitting.


----------



## gogs

Now perhaps there is an issue with grip of a leather wheel in the UK. I always wondered why driving gloves seemed more popular there. But from where I sit, a leather steering wheel is a great thing and putting microfiber cloth on it is a clear downgrade. I hope none of that sounds harsh. I am just trying to be direct in communicating my perspective now.[/quote]

I can put my hand on my heart and say I've never owned a set of driving gloves in my life! Even in winter when its a tad chilly up here in Scotland, then again i wear a kilt all year round and have never burnt my bollocks on the heated seats !

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Gordon sat here wetting myself with laughter,do you have a onesie version? And also what colour is your kilt. I've just got this mental image of you sat in the rs putting burn creme on your knackers thanks


----------



## gogs

Onesie version is only for extreme cold weather which we've not had for a few years ;-) 
My kilt is a lovely Suzuka grey check, looks nice with my leather/alcantara sporran which is where i keep my burn cream just in case ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Pmsl , PS cats just got soaked again Mrs thinks I've lost it


----------



## jamman

We needs pics gogsy :wink:


----------



## gogs

Of the car or the kilt james ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Your suzuka grey kilt,with your burnt knackers hanging down


----------



## gogs

Its not a mini skirt mate ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar

Pissing my pants :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Templar said:


> Pissing my pants :lol: :lol:


Gordon's not he doesn't own any just a selection of kilts


----------



## gogs

Not at all tartan pants are all the rage mix and match ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight

California3.2Quattro said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You pay more for an alcantara steering wheel because they ARE a premium feature, hence why it's an expensive option
> Yes my wheel was from a R8 GT and was a very expensive option
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel it's worth it, Ok. But I'll stand by some opinion, and some facts. My opinion is it looks like a glorified steering wheel cover. And facts are it won't stay as clean as leather and won't wear as nicely as leather.
> 
> Now perhaps there is an issue with grip of a leather wheel in the UK. I always wondered why driving gloves seemed more popular there. But from where I sit, a leather steering wheel is a great thing and putting microfiber cloth on it is a clear downgrade. I hope none of that sounds harsh. I am just trying to be direct in communicating my perspective now.
Click to expand...

The only person I've seen with driving gloves was an american that would be Burt Reynolds in smokey and the bandit. I didn't think they sold them anymore I've never known anyone who's got any. Our american cousins must have the wrong opinion of us


----------



## gogs

Indeed, he'll want to know how i go about haggis hunting at the weekends next, and i ain't sharing those age old traditions ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Where do you stand on porridge gordon?


----------



## gogs

Love the stuff mate, great for filling cracks in the castle walls as well

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Would that be mixed with water or milk?


----------



## gogs

Im surprised you've had to ask !
Water of course mate, never irn bru ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## California3.2Quattro

You guys shake your Martinis and wear driving gloves to the pooper, admit it.


----------



## gogs

Im no James Bond dude, he was never made for a kilt (well Shaun was i guess)

I think you've a fetish for driving gloves :-o

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight

What's a pooper


----------



## Templar

Well I'm just glad the warmer weather is now drawing in quickly, means I can put these away now :wink:


----------



## gogs

Best not to take them out the car altogether, Keep them in the glovebox with you martini dispenser we brits enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Does that mean you will have your lightweight summet kilt on gordon?


----------



## gogs

Sometimes i just go tartan travel rug in the summer ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I see that will be the Mel Gibson brave heart look. Very chic


----------



## gogs

Very cheap more like

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar

How about a set of these mate ?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I don't think they are the right tartan for Gog's (different clan)


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Templar said:


> How about a set of these mate ?


Those would work for the kilt guy, but would never work out in America. We're too fat for such skinny seats. ;0)


----------



## gogs

Templar said:


> How about a set of these mate ?


Oh i like those, could colour coordinate with the kilt 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar

Here you go Cali..Just the ticket


----------



## psycho29TT

So, any solution other than getting the repair kit on owners outside warranty?


----------



## cwunch

2008 mk2 103.000 km


----------



## aquazi

I'd be more concerned with the missing adjustment wheel and bolster wear than the sagging!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## cwunch

aquazi said:


> I'd be more concerned with the missing adjustment wheel and bolster wear than the sagging!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. 
I got the adjustment wheel, changed the seat belts to original and i am concerned about bolster wear.
But i don't have any idea what to do about this situation.
-Get them repaired (but how is it going to be)
-Find the same leather and change the wear sections
-Or if there is a way, i can swap the bottom sides of seats, 
(left seats bottom part to right seat, right seats bottom part to left seat.. Because only the outsides of leather weared, nothing on the inside)


----------



## Ben5029

cwunch said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more concerned with the missing adjustment wheel and bolster wear than the sagging!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I got the adjustment wheel, changed the seat belts to original and i am concerned about bolster wear.
> But i don't have any idea what to do about this situation.
> -Get them repaired (but how is it going to be)
> -Find the same leather and change the wear sections
> -Or if there is a way, i can swap the bottom sides of seats,
> (left seats bottom part to right seat, right seats bottom part to left seat.. Because only the outsides of leather weared, nothing on the inside)
Click to expand...

There are a number of companies around that would be able to re-colour the worn parts of the leather to match the rests. With the sagging seats you will need to get them retrimmed or buy another set. You can apply a bit of heat to them and that will make it a bit better (there's a few threads on how to do this) but unfortunately there's not a quick win with the sagging leather.


----------



## Templar

Leather repair kits are available and pretty good these days, I used a kit from Buffalo to sort out some bolster wear on my Beemer some years back..

http://www.buffaloleather.co.uk/product ... ir-kit.htm

As for the sagging, genuine replacement seat covers can be bought but you'd need to either replace the foam or reinforce your existing to minimise future sagging again.


----------



## gutsu

I think it's mainly down to the seat being so far over you end sitting on it with your whole weight before sliding over to the middle of seat?


----------



## Templar

gutsu said:


> I think it's mainly down to the seat being so far over you end sitting on it with your whole weight before sliding over to the middle of seat?


Wearing jeans doesn't help much either...rear pocket seams and pocket studs can snag slightly when getting in and out.


----------



## Nails

Does anyone have a link to a how to tighten the leather up? I've searched but generally fail at computers lol


----------



## GaryG

> Place a damp, hot towel on the surface and then using a hairdryer (keep it moving)heat the towel. Repeat as necessary


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3564057#post3564057

Alternatively, this from West Coast Customs:


----------



## ldhxvs

Best way I found is to use a damp towl and a steam iron. Stick the iron on 2 and steam away. After the leather is hydrated enough it will swell and shrink when it dries. Some aftercare leather balsam, is great to finish off and stop the leather from fraying and cracking.


----------



## Nails

Thanks for the replys, just seen them. I have a steamer so wonder if I should just try that first rather than the towels. Mines not that bad but a little tighter never hurt? *insert smutty laugh here


----------



## GaryG

Nails said:


> Thanks for the replys, just seen them. I have a steamer so wonder if I should just try that first rather than the towels.


Sounds a little harsh to me: the towels are used to allow the thickness of the leather to reach humidity/temperature in an even manner.

I spent a lot of time last month both in the driver's seat and in the passenger seat; apart from the cosmetic effect, the discomfort of the driver's seat is the main problem. There's surely somewhere that will rectify this for a reasonable price by putting in a new seat foam - the leather seems relatively easy to "de-crease" and would be even easier if the foam were the correct size and more solid.


----------



## GaryG

GaryG said:


> There's surely somewhere that will rectify this for a reasonable price by putting in a new seat foam - the leather seems relatively easy to "de-crease" and would be even easier if the foam were the correct size and more solid.


I asked around. A friend who is restoring a 1951 Ford Zephyr suggested I contact "Elaine" who is in the Ware area in Hertfordshire, as she and her partner work for an "upmarket" vehicle upholstery business (custom interiors for Ferrari, Rolls, Bentley, Lamborghini, restoration, etc.) and are willing to do private work - they have all the professional equipment.

My seat was, after 70K miles of drivers sitting in it, uncomfortable and sagging with stretched leather in a typical Audi way. There was also some signs of minor wear on the bolsters.

I arrived early, left the car with her, and took the dog for a 2 hour country walk including a good pub en route. When I returned, her partner was working on the seat cutting padding to size. He then refitted the leather and took the crease out The guy's a craftsman - a pleasure to watch.

Shortly after the seat was in. It is a transformation. No longer is my arse numb. Here is the seat itself.










Price? £90. (And for another £50, I could have had the bolster panel replaced in Audi red leather.) I couldn't be happier - well... at least as far as my seats concerned.

If you are reasonably local, send me a PM and I'll give you the contact details.


----------



## GaryG

It seems that people are asking for details but it is not clear that my replies are reaching them:

The contact is

Elaine Marshall
15 Arthur Martin Leake Way,
High Cross,
Ware
SG11 1BQ

07915615171 - reverse the last two numbers -> 17

elaine1marshall<insert the 'at' sign>yahoo.co.uk

Mention My name (Gary with the TT with the red seats) and the tt forum.


----------



## heylinb4nz

Cant help with sagging, but if anyone is interested there is a product called "Colourlock - leather fresh and leather sheild" which is recommended and used by Audi, VW, Lamborghini and many other exotic car companies.

I used it to repair and restore my side bolsters. They also do a colour coded leather glue which will fill in cracks and also hold together stitching that has come apart.


----------



## Cotswoldiver

Has anyone found an alternative seat specialist as alas Elaine either has been inundated from TT enquiries or perhaps isn't offering the service any more, either way I'm not getting a response from email or post.

Thoughts?


----------



## GaryG

I've just spoken with Elaine - she is still in the business and has apparently responded more than once to someone asking about TT seats. I called her on 07915615171 (reverse the last two numbers) and she answered straight away. She is still at the same address.


----------



## nhs99v

GaryG said:


> I've just spoken with Elaine - she is still in the business and has apparently responded more than once to someone asking about TT seats. I called her on 07915615171 (reverse the last two numbers) and she answered straight away. She is still at the same address.


Thats really good to know. I plan to get my two seats sorted and then sending the bill to Audi for supplying such a shit product!


----------



## MarksBlackTT

nhs99v said:


> GaryG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just spoken with Elaine - she is still in the business and has apparently responded more than once to someone asking about TT seats. I called her on 07915615171 (reverse the last two numbers) and she answered straight away. She is still at the same address.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats really good to know. I plan to get my two seats sorted and then sending the bill to Audi for supplying such a shit product!
Click to expand...

Brilliant!! IF you get so much as a single penny out of Audi for shite products, then please let me know and also give me details of your solicitors/legal team whom I shall use without hesitation.


----------



## Cotswoldiver

I'm booked in for next weekend to get my front seats fitted with new pads.


----------



## tjrinne

Out of interest, how is the leather seat? Is it nice? I have the one with alcantara fabric (which is ok but takes off your pants after repositioning yourself)


----------



## andy mac

GaryG said:


> It seems that people are asking for details but it is not clear that my replies are reaching them:
> 
> The contact is
> 
> Elaine Marshall
> 15 Arthur Martin Leake Way,
> High Cross,
> Ware
> SG11 1BQ
> 
> 07915615171 - reverse the last two numbers -> 17
> 
> elaine1marshall<insert the 'at' sign>yahoo.co.uk
> 
> Mention My name (Gary with the TT with the red seats) and the tt forum.


Well, that's just typical of my luck, I used to live in Ware... and now that I've got a TT with slightly saggy seats I'm 200 miles away. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ben5560

Is this more prevalent on pre facelifts?


----------

